# Why are low riders so offended by big rimmed cars???



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.

One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

same reason why ford guys and chevys guys dont have lunch together  just something that comes with us me personally im a lowrider at heart thatll never change


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> 
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


DID NOT READ


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

No offense homie but this is a site for lowriders what do u expect. Lowriding started in Califas putting big rims on a classic wasn't a part of it. 20's an up is a southern thing Florida,Atlanta, Texas are places where its more common so when u put pictures of classics with 20's on it on a site with hard core people that have grown up in lowriding since they were kids that's what u get its lowriding. I pesonaly dont like 20's on a classic but u do what u want an keep rolling but don't call your self a lowrider cause its not


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> .. L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that...


That's one of the reasons I frequent this place.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

"layitlow" what's so hard to understand here?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

.TODD said:


> same reason why ford guys and chevys guys dont have lunch together  just something that comes with us me personally im a lowrider at heart thatll never change


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Most of these ******* are close minded. I like a bit of everything if the work is clean, period. Junk is junk, doesn't matter what size rims are or how nice the paint is.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Peezy_420 said:


> Most of these ******* are close minded. I like a bit of everything if the work is clean, period. Junk is junk, doesn't matter what size rims are or how nice the paint is.


x2 i think theyre being salty little bitches but its cool most of them will die off in 10 to 20 years or if the cancer gets them 5.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> DID NOT READ





maddogg20/20 said:


> That's one of the reasons I frequent this place.


:h5:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Keep your **** fantasies in here please.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/37201-dubs-above-1810.html#post14878317


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I'mma tell you like Gucci John told me. "It is what it is... Big wheels are more popular than lowriders."

If you don't like haters on your jock buy a focus. Til then ride and admire what you like and stop being so pissy bout what the next man thinks. I can't stand when a ***** build a genre ride that's notoriously hated by one community or another and then wonders why they get the 3rd degree. Whatchu think you were gonna make a change or sumthin?


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> No offense homie but this is a site for lowriders what do u expect. Lowriding started in Califas putting big rims on a classic wasn't a part of it. 20's an up is a southern thing Florida,Atlanta, Texas are places where its more common so when u put pictures of classics with 20's on it on a site with hard core people that have grown up in lowriding since they were kids that's what u get its lowriding. I pesonaly dont like 20's on a classic but u do what u want an keep rolling but don't call your self a lowrider cause its not


Very true and well said, but a true lowrider will always be on 13x7s


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The guys making those "hater" comments are the same type that builds their ride to impress other guys. I'm into customized cars and couldn't care less what the next man says or thinks, period. Its sad that the whole lowrider culture seems to have more and more negativity towards almost every aspect of car building now a days.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

the lowrider community is closed minded, they live there life in the past and fear change. every lowrider aspires to time travel to 1977.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dameon said:


> the lowrider community is closed minded, they live there life in the past and fear change. every lowrider aspires to time travel to 1977.


CHOLO TIME CAPSULE? :dunno:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> 
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


imo.. plenty dub rides are nice.. some are rediculous.. like the ones
with 2 ft lifts on 30's and a grill that says something stupid..
but one like u stated is quality.. i think its mostly cuz this is a lowrider site
not a donk site..ive had both.. and like both.. but lowriding is 
my love when it comes to cars..


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah i hate when they go over board


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dameon said:


> the lowrider community is closed minded, they live there life in the past and fear change. *every lowrider aspires to time travel to 1977*.


the lowriders from 1977 would kick half them fools out of their clubs for not having custom paint


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

The big rim thing is a new fad so all the kids are doing it. When the big rim thing gets old, ya'll will look back and laugh at it. :thumbsup:
Kinda like the mullet. But dont listen to me.... im a close minded hater. lol
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

honestly i dont think its a fad.. i think it will stay..
maybe not the huge 28s and stuff but 20's and 22s will.
cars are being sold with them stock.. or an optional upgrade.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> honestly i dont think its a fad.. i think it will stay..
> maybe not the huge 28s and stuff but *20's and 22s will.
> cars are being sold with them stock*.. or an optional upgrade.


THATS THE 1ST SIGN THAT ITS JUST A FAD.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Different strokes different folks when it comes to dubs

24's all around










24 all around









20' front 21's rear


















20's all around










depends how its done too :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

SSonsupremes said:


> Different strokes different folks when it comes to dubs
> 
> 24's all around
> 
> ...







no.


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

509Rider said:


> "layitlow" what's so hard to understand here?


Best answer so far!


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you like, dislike or hate. What matters is THIS IS LAYITLOW, your online source for LOWRIDERS. go talk about that big rim bullshit on another site. 

Honestly crying about who hates big wheels on a lowrider site is about as fucking stupid as going to a 4x4 website and asking them how to lower a car.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


> Different strokes different folks when it comes to dubs
> 
> 24's all around
> 
> ...


Its like putting Nikes on a Grandma Just dont go :nosad:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


> Different strokes different folks when it comes to dubs
> 
> 24's all around
> 
> ...


 i think it just doesent look rite at all:nosad:
hell ill love too see it on og hubs would be alot better as well as spokes


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

509Rider said:


> "layitlow" what's so hard to understand here?


I agree but... the more important question here is "who is that in your avi and can we see more pics?" :yes:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> It doesn't matter what you like, dislike or hate. What matters is THIS IS LAYITLOW, your online source for LOWRIDERS. go talk about that big rim bullshit on another site.
> 
> Honestly crying about who hates big wheels on a lowrider site is about as fucking stupid as going to a 4x4 website and asking them how to lower a car.


This fucking guy... I wish I could say Jack Bauer was wrong but the bastard is 100% spot on. Now he just needs to get laid more often so he has a little more patience for others and their silly ass questions :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> This fucking guy... I wish I could say Jack Bauer was wrong but the bastard is 100% spot on. Now he just needs to get laid more often so he has a little more patience for others and their silly ass questions :roflmao:


LOL u said silly :420:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> This fucking guy... I wish I could say Jack Bauer was wrong but the bastard is 100% spot on. Now he just needs to get laid more often so he has a little more patience for others and their silly ass questions :roflmao:


The wifes on the rag this week and the girlfriend is out of town. More wisdom to come bro.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> the lowriders from 1977 would kick half them fools out of their clubs for not having custom paint


:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> The wifes on the rag this week and the girlfriend is out of town. More wisdom to come bro.


No..............just admit the fact that they make you cum in 24 seconds.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Skim said:


> CHOLO TIME CAPSULE? :dunno:


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

SSonsupremes said:


> No..............just admit the fact that they make you cum in 24 seconds.


Look drew, everyone on this site knows your a ******. Even stevie wonder can clearly see you are gay. So seriously, don't EVER talk, type or think about my cum ever again.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Look drew, everyone on this site knows your a ******. Even stevie wonder can clearly see you are gay. So seriously, don't EVER talk, type or think about my cum ever again.


And now you're just mad everybody knows you suck at sex. :|


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

SSonsupremes said:


> No..............just admit the fact that they make you cum in 24 seconds.


Everything u say is gay


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Everything u say is gay


:uh: it wasn't funny one bit? :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

..........


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

MODS, please move this topic to low-riders.com


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


> And now you're just mad everybody knows you suck at sex. :|


WTF!!!! AND HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS:scrutinize::dunno:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> LOL u said silly :420:


Fuck I did huh... :burn: and you not only had to catch it you had to point it out too :nicoderm:




Jack Bauer said:


> The wifes on the rag this week and the girlfriend is out of town. More wisdom to come bro.


Go get em bro, we all need a dose of "what the fuck" once in awhile :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

we don't hate big wheels we just like things done tastefully just like you have lowriders that have too much done it happens in all genres of building hell this car belongs to a homie that had a bad assed rag 61









then you got guys that build these beauties

















then theres these type of debacles(sp)


















so its nothing personal its just like a lot of people who give us shit for riding "too little" rims can't tell you how angry I get when I go to get tires mounted and end up doing it my self cause people say they wont fit the rims, and I'm like watch me mount these then


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I have rolled 22's on my new cars and 13/14's on all my lows. Just matters what your taste is.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The guys making those "hater" comments are the same type that builds their ride to impress other guys. I'm into customized cars and couldn't care less what the next man says or thinks, period. Its sad that the whole lowrider culture seems to have more and more negativity towards almost every aspect of car
> building now a days.


Yeah, cuz YOU were building donks in 92, that big rim shit is dead ass and its done to impress ****** if you wanna keep it real. This shit is like gettin a nap to fuck w grooves because its on tv, knowin damn well grooves been nhk since forever and WONT change.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I respect and appreciate anything of quality/custom work....classics,custom, rods,bikes, boats,, but lowriders will always be my heart. There are some tacky ass lowlos just like big wheels cars. And i understand what personal taste and opinion is. It just seems like cats on here think that the more u voice how much u dislike em, the more hard core lowrider u are or something. To me, the big wheel culture is like the younger bro to lowriders, there so much we give and take from each other. But cats are getting butthurt from just mentioning "cars with big wheels" looking at some of these replies lol


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not offended, I just think they are ugly as sin.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT for ridiculous rides.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> The wifes on the rag this week and the girlfriend is out of town. More wisdom to come bro.


Dis shit is funny.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> I respect and appreciate anything of quality/custom work....classics,custom, rods,bikes, boats,, but lowriders will always be my heart. There are some tacky ass lowlos just like big wheels cars. And i understand what personal taste and opinion is. It just seems like cats on here think that the more u voice how much u dislike em, the more hard core lowrider u are or something. To me, the big wheel culture is like the younger bro to lowriders, there so much we give and take from each other. But cats are getting butthurt from just mentioning "cars with big wheels" looking at some of these replies lol


You mad?


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

Some people shit know it dont look right all big wheeled and they still roll it. I see fools out here lift there shit with body mounts and 3-4 months later wheels at the pawn shop and they rollin on dounuts


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> we don't hate big wheels we just like things done tastefully just like you have lowriders that have too much done it happens in all genres of building hell this car belongs to a homie that had a bad assed rag 61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black on black Chevelle is clean! It looks right the donked rides just look funny, not a fan but fuck it it's all about artistic expression


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jays303 said:


> The black on black Chevelle is clean! It looks right the donked rides just look funny, not a fan but fuck it it's all about* artistic expression*


you dont see that shit in a majority of the lowriders today


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SSonsupremes said:


> Different strokes different folks when it comes to dubs
> 
> 24's all around
> 
> ...


Damn I gotta say. Even tho I like dubs. Those would all look better on treces


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> I respect and appreciate anything of quality/custom work....classics,custom, rods,bikes, boats,, but lowriders will always be my heart. There are some tacky ass lowlos just like big wheels cars. And i understand what personal taste and opinion is. It just seems like cats on here think that the more u voice how much u dislike em, the more hard core lowrider u are or something. To me, the big wheel culture is like the younger bro to lowriders, there so much we give and take from each other. But cats are getting butthurt from just
> mentioning "cars with big wheels" looking at some of these replies lol


I feel you, they roll blades and bags just like we.roll spokes and juice. Hell theyre using retired lows lows up here for donks. When you come from a younger bro stance I see what you mean.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I have rolled 22's on my new cars and 13/14's on all my lows. Just matters what your taste is.


I'm sick of seeing chargers on 22s. Were cool a few years ago. Now everyone and their grandma got one


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> I'm sick of seeing chargers on 22s. Were cool a few years ago. Now everyone and their grandma got one


a charger on 22s is not cool. 4s or better


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

dameon said:


> the lowrider community is closed minded, they live there life in the past and fear change. every lowrider aspires to time travel to 1977.


Lowriders are traditionalist, it's not so much about wanting to go back, its more about protecting this lifestyle and resisting changes that water down our movement. That's why we have to draw a line between lowriders and other styles, and even hate on the ones that imitate us. We have to clown on wannabees and rookies to make sure they got the heart to do this. If donks wanna be accepted they need to pay those dues and survive just like lowriding has. We got clowned by white america for decades and still never quit. And we didn't have a forum to complain about the racism or police harassment. Lowriders just kept lowriding.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

This ones pretty simple  :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i didnt read the topic, but heres my input. people bolt 27" rims to their car and they think it makes their shit the hottest thing. for me its merely the fact that people are satisfied with bolting rims to their shit, and then entering it in shows, like spending 10k on rims and tires makes it a trophy winner.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck, not this stupid shit thread again.....


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wolverine said:


> Lowriders are traditionalist, it's not so much about wanting to go back, its more about protecting this lifestyle and resisting changes that water down our movement. That's why we have to draw a line between lowriders and other styles, and even hate on the ones that imitate us. We have to clown on wannabees and rookies to make sure they got the heart to do this. If donks wanna be accepted they need to pay those dues and survive just like lowriding has. We got clowned by white america for decades and still never quit. And we didn't have a forum to complain about the racism or police harassment. Lowriders just kept lowriding.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

this is ridonkulous


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> I'm sick of seeing chargers on 22s. Were cool a few years ago. Now everyone and their grandma got one


True shit, I thought it was just in the D


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Sandy vagina ....that's why


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

SouthSide CC Painter's ride (Willie Olea) car built by NewLIfe Auto Restoration (Mike from Lifestyle)


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

wolverine said:


> Lowriders are traditionalist, it's not so much about wanting to go back, its more about protecting this lifestyle and resisting changes that water down our movement. That's why we have to draw a line between lowriders and other styles, and even hate on the ones that imitate us. We have to clown on wannabees and rookies to make sure they got the heart to do this. If donks wanna be accepted they need to pay those dues and survive just like lowriding has. We got clowned by white america for decades and still never quit. And we didn't have a forum to complain about the racism or police harassment. Lowriders just kept lowriding.


Well said x2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> It doesn't matter what you like, dislike or hate. What matters is THIS IS LAYITLOW, your online source for LOWRIDERS. go talk about that big rim bullshit on another site.
> 
> Honestly crying about who hates big wheels on a lowrider site is about as fucking stupid as going to a 4x4 website and asking them how to lower a car.


QFT


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> I'm sick of seeing chargers on 22s. Were cool a few years ago. Now everyone and their grandma got one


Hey don't blame me. I liked it at one time, but I sold mine back in late 09 for a 2001 Towncar sittin on 13's. Now I own 3 lows, like I did back in the 90's.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

wolverine said:


> Lowriders are traditionalist, it's not so much about wanting to go back, its more about protecting this lifestyle and resisting changes that water down our movement. That's why we have to draw a line between lowriders and other styles, and even hate on the ones that imitate us. We have to clown on wannabees and rookies to make sure they got the heart to do this. If donks wanna be accepted they need to pay those dues and survive just like lowriding has. We got clowned by white america for decades and still never quit. And we didn't have a forum to complain about the racism or police harassment. Lowriders just kept lowriding.



This is the thing....the vast majority of "donk" (I would explain not all big wheel.cars are donks but fuck it) ryders don't give a shit about how you feel about em...and we know 99% of you only hate behind the keyboard.....and yes , you do have a forum.to.bitch and moan about your problems....It's called LIL.. and all that pay due bullshit homie...answer this, who the fuck are you or any car person.to tell.another man what he "has to do" ....fuck that bullshit....I will roll 13s and 26s all day long, cuz I.like both styles....only a skirt worries about what another man is doing


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

wolverine said:


> Lowriders are traditionalist, it's not so much about wanting to go back, its more about protecting this lifestyle and resisting changes that water down our movement. That's why we have to draw a line between lowriders and other styles, and even hate on the ones that imitate us. We have to clown on wannabees and rookies to make sure they got the heart to do this. If donks wanna be accepted they need to pay those dues and survive just like lowriding has. We got clowned by white america for decades and still never quit. And we didn't have a forum to complain about the racism or police harassment. Lowriders just kept lowriding.


Well said Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I think lowriders just don't like seeing cars we would be using for ourselves being done up like that. Gotta say I've warmed up to the big wheel movement a little when they're done up right and not skyriding.


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> 
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


*It's simple: different strokes for different folks. *

Much like hotrodders that don't give a shit about the little wheels on lowriders. Just a personal preference. Do lowriders care about what the others might say? Nope. 
Just remember, everyone has an opinion. Who cares. Just do your thing.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> This is the thing....the vast majority of "donk" (I would explain not all big wheel.cars are donks but fuck it) ryders don't give a shit about how you feel about em...and we know 99% of you only hate behind the keyboard.....and yes , you do have a forum.to.bitch and moan about your problems....It's called LIL.. and all that pay due bullshit homie...answer this, *who the fuck are you or any car person.to tell.another man what he "has to do"* ....fuck that bullshit....I will roll 13s and 26s all day long, cuz I.like both styles....*only a skirt worries about what another man is doing*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Hey don't blame me. I liked it at one time, but I sold mine back in late 09 for a 2001 Towncar sittin on 13's. Now I own 3 lows, like I did back in the 90's.


good choice homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

913ryderWYCO said:


> This is the thing....the vast majority of "donk" (I would explain not all big wheel.cars are donks but fuck it) ryders don't give a shit about how you feel about em...and we know 99% of you only hate behind the keyboard.....and yes , you do have a forum.to.bitch and moan about your problems....It's called LIL.. and all that pay due bullshit homie...answer this, who the fuck are you or any car person.to tell.another man what he "has to do" ....fuck that bullshit....I will roll 13s and 26s all day long, cuz I.like both styles....only a skirt worries about what another man is doing


also well said...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> 
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


Ok I did not go threw all the pages and read all the comments but here is mine,

Im not offended by them, "BUT" they in almost every case are not LOW, hints the sites name LAY IT LOW so they really dont fit here or in a magazine or show put on with the title of LOW..........


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

leo said:


> Ok I did not go threw all the pages and read all the comments but here is mine,
> 
> Im not offended by them, "BUT" they in almost every case are not LOW, hints the sites name LAY IT LOW so they really dont fit here or in a magazine or show put on with the title of LOW..........


X2 i don't hate big wheels at all. But I'm not gonna go on a hotrod forum and try to post about 13's and juice and then wonder why they hate on me!


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

First of all, I respect the time,love and money that go into anything. even the ones that say "skittles" and "Grape drink" on the side. Thats what the MF wants then he shall have it. But theres no time love or that much money in a stock car with the fender falling off just cuz it has big wheels. Us "lowriders" bask in the fact that we are different and not mainstreem. As soon as the dodge ram came out with 20's from the factory, The shit was wack after that. Not to mention all the 50 and 60 year old people with 20's. Lowriding has some standards. and if your not inside those standards your not a lowrider. Thats why they have a different name. Donk, mini truck, euro, and everything thats not a lowrider. If you could ask 100 people if your car was a lowrider and 100 people say yes then it is. Ask 100 people if anything with big rims is a lowrider and 89 will say no. And lowriders are recognized in an instance. If anyone you ask pauses before they answer, It aint a lowrider. Big rims have their place and an old car thats not a muscle car isnt one of them. If you have to lift it to put bigger tires, your closer to a ******* 4x4 than a lowrider. Im not hating, I give respect to good work. But your asking why your getting hated on on a lowrider sight. You would get less negativity if you kept to the program. there are donk sights out there. Its the same as asking why your getting hated on when you bring a 4x4 or a mini truck. close but no cigar homie. Do your thing homie, what you do only has to please you. but your looking for love in the wrong place.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

I think that would be funny though. A big purple glasshouse with 28's and "what the fuck is juice" on the side and grimmace holding a bottle of grape drink. lmmfao :rofl:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

KingDavid said:


> I think that would be funny though. A big purple glasshouse with 28's and "what the fuck is juice" on the side and grimmace holding a bottle of grape drink. lmmfao :rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't have an issue with big wheel cars as long as they don't pass them off as the new style of lowriders. They are custom cars but in no way, shape or form are they lowriders of any type..


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

This is lay it LOW, big wheels go find your own website 
MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE REAL LOWRIDERS WHO RESPONDED WITH HEART TO THIS TOPIC AND IS GOOD TO KNOW THAT THERES STILL PPL WHO ARE TRULY PASSIONATE ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND 4 LIFE B SITTIN ON 13s wont change the REAL lowrider,culture 

IM A TRUE LOWRIDER PASSIONATE 4RM HEART WONT EVER CHANGE THIS LIFESTYLE 

ALWAYS SITTIN ON 13 INCH WIRE WHEELS WONT EVER GO AN INCH BIGGER


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

The ass bleeding from the "real" lowriders in this thread is epic.....again, when another GROWN MAN WORRIES , ABOUT, AND IS OFFENDED BY WHAT ANOTHER GROWN MAN DRIVES...THAT'S HOE SHIT...TAKE YOUR CLUB SHIRT OFF, PUT ON YOUR APPRON AND GET YOUR ASS BACK IN THE KITCHEN LADIES.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

BAD70 said:


> *It's simple: different strokes for different folks. *
> 
> Much like hotrodders that don't give a shit about the little wheels on lowriders. Just a personal preference. Do lowriders care about what the others might say? Nope.
> Just remember, everyone has an opinion. Who cares. Just do your thing.


x2


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

You big wheel people do your thing, I really don't give a F***, BUT PLEASE JUST STAY OUT OF LOWRIDER EVENTS. It's a waste of me walking an extra 20 feet to pass it by!!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

*I CANT STAND THAT F*** HORN *


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Well homie i dnt,give a f*** what another man drives i aint offended by it either but what does offend me personally is ppl on big wheels calling their ride a lowrider or calling themselves lowriders when,they dnt know sh**t about this beautiful culture


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

All big wheels do youalls thing man n all the REAL lowrider passionates keep on lowridin,simple as that 
PURE lowridin since 99


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This is LAY it LOW .com...my sensetive eye shouldnt see nothing but 13inch daytons when i log on

never mind the topics for rat rod, baggers n choppers, duallies, junk fest, lowrod, kustoms, and even full topics for skateboards and strollers!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

My line up from this past summer...ill push both styles. Hope to get a bike in there soon


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> My line up from this past summer...ill push both styles. Hope to get a bike in there soon


:cheesy: :h5: The 67 isn't overdone like most big rim cars :thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Well homie i dnt,give a f*** what another man drives i aint offended by it either but what does offend me personally is ppl on big wheels calling their ride a lowrider or calling themselves lowriders when,they dnt know sh**t about this beautiful culture



Who?...I have never heard of a big wheel.guy calling himself or his car a lowrider....now there are lowriders who also own big wheel cars, if that is who you're referring to .


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I just wanna add, that some of us lowriders ride 14's and 13's.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I just wanna add, that some of us lowriders ride 14's and 13's.


"Sometimes you gotta let 15x8's twist"-Mack10


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I just wanna add, that some of us lowriders ride 14's and 13's.


Damn right. I ride 14's on all my cars but I ride big cars. caddy's, impala's, ect. If I was ever to ride a G body then I think 14's would be too big and I'd ride 13's. I think they are too small for big cars though. I do it by what looks good to me not to stay real to the OG. Cuz if you all that claim 13's only for OG shouldnt run wires either because it was craigars that are true OG. Just sayin.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

SSonsupremes said:


> "Sometimes you gotta let 15x8's twist"-Mack10


My 71 coupe deville I used to ride had 15" KO standards. looked clean as fuck.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:roflmao:


913ryderWYCO said:


> *The ass bleeding from the "real" lowriders in this thread is epic.....*again, when another GROWN MAN WORRIES , ABOUT, AND IS OFFENDED BY WHAT ANOTHER GROWN MAN DRIVES...THAT'S HOE SHIT...TAKE YOUR CLUB SHIRT OFF, PUT ON YOUR APPRON AND GET YOUR ASS BACK IN THE KITCHEN LADIES.


SMH. Here let me forward you to the right area, homeboy. I'm a real lowrider.... and anyone who start a sentance like that, belongs here:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/226033-whitie-topic.html
:roflmao:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


> "Sometimes you gotta let 15x8's twist"-Mack10


I actually had some 15x8's on my Tahoe for the summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

KingDavid said:


> Damn right. I ride 14's on all my cars but I ride big cars. caddy's, impala's, ect. If I was ever to ride a G body then I think 14's would be too big and I'd ride 13's. I think they are too small for big cars though. I do it by what looks good to me not to stay real to the OG. Cuz if you all that claim 13's only for OG shouldnt run wires either because it was craigars that are true OG. Just sayin.


Yup yup:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> It doesn't matter what you like, dislike or hate. What matters is THIS IS LAYITLOW, your online source for LOWRIDERS. go talk about that big rim bullshit on another site.
> 
> Honestly crying about who hates big wheels on a lowrider site is about as fucking stupid as going to a 4x4 website and asking them how to lower a car.


Lol..


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Who?...I have never heard of a big wheel.guy calling himself or his car a lowrider....now there are lowriders who also own big wheel cars, if that is who you're referring to .



Ive seen ads where ppl sell their cars n ive seen ppl name the ad "selling my lowrider" i click on it n a car wht big wheels comes out on the pics thats what i was reffering to


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

So nobody likes a Training Day six-fo on 20'' D's :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

SSonsupremes said:


> So nobody likes a Training Day six-fo on 20'' D's :dunno:


that shit is for the drews


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> that shit is for the drews


:rimshot:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SSonsupremes said:


> :cheesy: :h5: The 67 isn't overdone like most big rim cars :thumbsup:


 lol nice 67:inout:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

SSonsupremes said:


> So nobody likes a Training Day six-fo on 20'' D's :dunno:


:thumbsdown: 13's or 14's for lowriders only!! The reason big wheel cars are always by lowriders is because there just trying to be where all the attentions at!!! Fuck big wheeled carsuffin:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

SupremePA said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> SMH. Here let me forward you to the right area, homeboy. I'm a real lowrider.... and anyone who start a sentance like that, belongs here:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/226033-whitie-topic.html
> :roflmao:


Damn lol...***** said go join the whiteys lol...I'm black cuzzo lol..


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


> So nobody likes a Training Day six-fo on 20'' D's :dunno:



Beautiful car, but I would toss those rims and throw some 13's on.


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

My everyday driver monte carlo ss has 22's on it and my 84' regal has 13's, I'm not gonna lie...i get laughed at alot more in the regal than my big rim car. Both are nice cars and both are fun to drive, if you can't appreciate a vehicle for the quality of what it is...then you just a hater!


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Damn lol...***** said go join the whiteys lol...I'm black cuzzo lol..


my bad, brotha. too funny.....


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Chrome 327 said:


> I'mma tell you like Gucci John told me. "It is what it is... Big wheels are more popular than lowriders."
> 
> If you don't like haters on your jock buy a focus. Til then ride and admire what you like and stop being so pissy bout what the next man thinks. I can't stand when a ***** build a genre ride that's notoriously hated by one community or another and then wonders why they get the 3rd degree. Whatchu think you were gonna make a change or sumthin?


i think you shouldnt listen to a guy name gucci


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

poor impala


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Homie Styln said:


> I don't have an issue with big wheel cars as long as they don't pass them off as the new style of lowriders. They are custom cars but in no way, shape or form are they lowriders of any type..


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsdown: 13's or 14's for lowriders only!! The reason big wheel cars are always by lowriders is because there just trying to be where all the attentions at!!! Fuck big wheeled carsuffin:


that shit belongs in atlanta


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

McBain said:


> that shit belongs in atlanta


:yes: uffin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

McBain said:


> that shit belongs in atlanta


??????? What the fucks that supposed to mean


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

dameon said:


> the lowrider community is closed minded, they live there life in the past and fear change. every lowrider aspires to time travel to 1977.


Yet they would not like it there neither since people use to fix any car up not just impalas and you didn't need hydros or wire wheels to be a lowrider. So what the hell is traditional? I see a glasshouse or riviera as a more traditional car than any pre 67 impala


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Hialeah56 said:


> Yet they would not like it there neither since people use to fix any car up not just impalas and you didn't need hydros or wire wheels to be a lowrider. So what the hell is traditional? I see a glasshouse or riviera as a more traditional car than any pre 67 impala


true, the riviera was one of the most traditional lowriders ever. The first lowrider was a corvette, but you sure as hell dont see any of those with wires. True traditional is a riviera with 5 spoke craigars lowered. no juice, no lime green intirior, no candy, and no frame work. "traditional" to most is 90's lowriding. Hell, I'd say half of the lowriders out there today know not what we speak of. lol


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

SSonsupremes said:


> "Sometimes you gotta let 15x8's twist"-Mack10


Hell Yeah back in da day they were gold Rollin my mazda B2000


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

Two words...stop hating.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

I HATE SEEING RAZA ROLL DONKS............THEY PROBABLY SAG TOO.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I HATE SEEING RAZA ROLL DONKS............THEY PROBABLY SAG TOO.


shut the fuckkk up bitch, i see you got 2 accounts huh u *** lol


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown: If you want your car to look like a 4X4 buy a 4x4 they look like shit.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

62legacy said:


> :thumbsdown: If you want your car to look like a 4X4 buy a 4x4 they look like shit.


Not every car that has big wheels is jacked up take my fleetwood for example it sits the same with the 24s as it did with the factory big ass baloon tires on it


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Donks are for clowns. My opinion. Its easy to put 24's on a gbody or big body. just call them "jonks"


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Donks are for clowns. My opinion. Its easy to put 24's on a gbody or big body. just call them "jonks"


I guess it takes effort to put 13s on a g body or big body huh


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

It takes so much effort to throw Chiang on a g body with a maco paint job, stock interior, and China's....that's not tacky, It's classy


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

big C said:


> Not every car that has big wheels is jacked up take my fleetwood for example it sits the same with the 24s as it did with the factory big ass baloon tires on it


:cheesy:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The simple minority of lowriders dislike and even actually dread all notions with which they are not familiar...,it comes about that at their first appearance innovators have generally been persecuted, and always derided as fools and dumbasses. 

1. In the 60's and 70's low lows skated on 14-15's with altered suspenisons with elaborate paint schemes and wild interiors. Today we call them not Lowriders but....Kustoms
2. In the late 80's early 90's it was about them Nissan trucks skating on deep dish 15's with altered suspenisons with elaborate paint schemes and wild interiors. Today we call them not Lowriders but.....Minitrucks 
3. Today some classic chevys skate on 20's and up with altered suspenisons with elaborate paint schemes and wild interiors- Today we call them not Lowriders but.....Donks

*The reason why the lowriding is eternal is that it does not live for itself; it gives life to others as it transforms*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

kustoms were the original lowriders without them there wouldnt be lowriders


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I grew up around lowriders in Houston its like the old skools say lowriderin is a lifestyle not a hobby nd its my lifestyle I had plenty of ppl ask me wen I had my monte if I was gona put 22s or 24s on it nd I told them hell nah I'm gona slap sum 13s on it cuz I keep it lowridering. And I dnt have anything against big wheel cars if I think it looks good then it looks good but me personally I wouldn't put big wheels on any car that could be a lowrider I think they belong on trucks and suvs but one thing I don't like is big rim cars having car clubs plaques like lowriders do big wheel cars should stick to there stickers for there car clubs


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

drink that haterade:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't have a problem with donks infact I think its clear that they're here to stay. We don't have to like them but I think we should respect them as another car culture. Shit I don't even care if they show up at lowrider shows as long as they park them accordingly. I've been to hotrod shows and have witnessed a negative reaction towards lowriders and its a fucked up feeling. I know how some of this dudes feel.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im open minded on cars, I love my lowlows on 13's but I love a slammed car/truck on 20's and up, Im not into the ridiculous lift kits with non adjustable suspension, its fine if the car sits nice and fills up the wheel wells on big wheels, but Ive seen too many that are lifted like 2 ft just for 20's, thats just uncalled for :nosad:


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Some of us like donks but wouldnt ride one. Others hate them. And others ride both but claim lowrider as a main passion. I think we all respect them as a car culture. But when they come around with a car like that claiming lowrider we are offended. Cool, ride what you want but dont come over here and act like your one of us cuz your not. We stay tru but they wanna fit in everywhere but where they are


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FUCK DONKS


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

GOT HOMIES WITH BOTH LOLOS AN DONKS :thumbsup:


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

Could it be a few people are scared of a lil competition ? :dunno:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I MY SELF LIKE LOWRIDERS, LOWRODS(MUSCLE CARS, HOT RODS) AND 4X4'S BUT FOR SOME FUCKING REASON A HATE "DONKS" JUST CANT FIND MY SELF TO LIKE EM!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ONE OF MY LOWRIDERS!






ONE OF MY LOWRODS!






AND MY 4X4 TRUCK... BUT NO "DONKS FOR ME!!!:biggrin:


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> FUCK DONKS


Amen


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 410996
> ONE OF MY LOWRIDERS!
> View attachment 410997
> ONE OF MY LOWRODS!
> ...


All thos are very respectable rides. nice


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


Go to a donk sight then this is called lay it low for a reason y'all be liftin them cars lookin like hillbillys I got love for every car group tho if that's what u like then cool but we on LIL like lowriders 13 14s is all I will ever roll now lowrods with 20s ect look nice the donk look is goin out of style its VIP style now nice wheels stock or lowered custom inside all stelth look for the system ect. Plus lowriders been around and will always be donks are a fad. But hey if that's what u like do ur thing homey don't let haters get u down stay true 2 what u belive in


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Keep your **** fantasies in here please.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/37201-dubs-above-1810.html#post14878317


Haha tell em


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The guys making those "hater" comments are the same type that builds their ride to impress other guys. I'm into customized cars and couldn't care less what the next man says or thinks, period. Its sad that the whole lowrider culture seems to have more and more negativity towards almost every aspect of car building now a days.


 I feel the same way I don't do shit for other people I do what I like same with my car audio I don't care about if u can hear or see me its what I like.


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

SupremePA said:


> The big rim thing is a new fad so all the kids are doing it. When the big rim thing gets old, ya'll will look back and laugh at it. :thumbsup:
> Kinda like the mullet. But dont listen to me.... im a close minded hater. lol
> .
> .
> ...


That guy looks like he would drive a donk


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dmicaraudiovideo said:


> Go to a donk sight then this is called lay it low for a reason y'all be liftin them cars lookin like hillbillys I got love for every car group tho if that's what u like then cool but we on LIL like lowriders 13 14s is all I will ever roll now lowrods with 20s ect look nice the donk look is goin out of style its VIP style now nice wheels stock or lowered custom inside all stelth look for the system ect. Plus lowriders been around and will always be donks are a fad. But hey if that's what u like do ur thing homey don't let haters get u down stay true 2 what u belive in


VIP has been around 25 years its just barely catching on in the states and people already fucking that up here, Stance is the new thing lowered imports.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dmicaraudiovideo said:


> Go to a donk sight then this is called lay it low for a reason y'all be liftin them cars lookin like hillbillys I got love for every car group tho if that's what u like then cool but we on LIL like lowriders 13 14s is all I will ever roll now lowrods with 20s ect look nice the donk look is goin out of style its VIP style now nice wheels stock or lowered custom inside all stelth look for the system ect. Plus lowriders been around and will always be donks are a fad. But hey if that's what u like do ur thing homey don't let haters get u down stay true 2 what u belive in



I posted this a couple pages back for the cats w the lame excuse that this is "lay it low"
*This is LAY it LOW .com...my sensetive eye shouldnt see nothing but 13inch daytons when i log on

never mind the topics for rat rod, baggers n choppers, duallies, junk fest, lowrod, kustoms, and even full topics for skateboards and strollers!*

...Also i hope no one thinks i personally give a shit what some character on this site thinks about what i ride, this topic was made for pure disscusion

P.s...lowridring i NO WHERE as desirable as it once was 10yr ago.. Does that count it as a fad? People have been riding 20inch plus size wheels for over 10 yrs, how long before its not considered a fad?​


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> I posted this a couple pages back for the cats w the lame excuse that this is "lay it low"
> *This is LAY it LOW .com...my sensetive eye shouldnt see nothing but 13inch daytons when i log on
> 
> never mind the topics for rat rod, baggers n choppers, duallies, junk fest, lowrod, kustoms, and even full topics for skateboards and strollers!*
> ...


rat rod, baggers n choppers, duallies, junk fest, lowrod, kustoms, and even full topics for skateboards and strollers
Cause this shits cool hoe


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

509Rider said:


> rat rod, baggers n choppers, duallies, junk fest, lowrod, kustoms, and even full topics for skateboards and strollers
> Cause this shits cool hoe


Yea but this is layitlow lmao


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

big C said:


> Yea but this is layitlow lmao


And? Lowriders respect that shit, not this newbie donk crap.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shut ur bitch ass up


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

509Rider said:


> And? Lowriders respect that shit, not this newbie donk crap.


Well thats your opinion homie i been lowriding for years i grew up around lowriders and i can respect it so you cant speak on everybodys behalf.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> shut ur bitch ass up


Crawl back into the hole you came out of fuck stick


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

big C said:


> Well thats your opinion homie i been lowriding for years i grew up around lowriders and i can respect it so you cant speak on everybodys behalf.


Blah blah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

509Rider said:


> Crawl back into the hole you came out of fuck stick


:rant:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ninja:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fucking ninja


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

509Rider said:


> Blah blah


Yea kind of how everbody feels in the zeinth topic when you make a comment. Bottom line is theres a dubs and above topic its been there awhile and will continue to be there you can do all the bitchin you want but at the end of the day theres people on this site that like donks, duallys ,strollers or what ever the fuck else. You dont like tuff shit keep it moving.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

You on jds dick?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

509Rider said:


> You on jds dick?


Bla bla bla


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I take that as a yes lol
Blah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you aint lying big c.make it seem like you can only like 1 thang or 1 bitch you got to have variety


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> you aint lying big c.make it seem like you can only like 1 thang or 1 bitch you got to have variety


Kinda like you eating a large variety of dicks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

see they you go talkin bout dicks again like always:sprint:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> see they you go talkin bout dicks again like always:sprint:


Turn you on?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:finger:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

509Rider said:


> rat rod, baggers n choppers, duallies, junk fest, lowrod, kustoms, and even full topics for skateboards and strollers
> Cause this shits cool hoe



So basically u saying u rather ride a stroller than a car on big feet...See now, this a rider right here!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

If its candy paint naw meen


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dmicaraudiovideo said:


> All thos are very respectable rides. nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

The rims are simply taking away from the ride. When your rims make your car look like a hot wheel then it simply makes no sense. Plus putting rims that cost more than your car....makes no sense. Some cars which the owner put the perfect size rim do look good, I can not hate.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Over sized wheels looks sooo stupid...now take take car and put ridiculously undersized wheels on it. Yea now that make more sense


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

so true


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> It takes so much effort to throw Chiang on a g body with a maco paint job, mcdonalds stickers and stock interior, and 26s....that's not tacky, It's classy


:barf:


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

509Rider said:


> "layitlow" what's so hard to understand here?


uffin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Iam personally all about 13s. I think there are some cars laying on 20s that look nice. I have no clue what the fuck they try to prove when they have Facebook,cheetos,M&M or some other bullshit stickers all over the car and some big ass rims. Body lifts and suspension lifts to throw in some 26s or bigger looks rediculous. I guess there are just different styles and its cool. Im oldschool I appreciate a well built car and unfortunatly some have a ugly set of oversized wheels.we all have a idea of what a perfect car should look like...to each his own.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Foo spend 2gs to buy 24's to put on a 500 dollar car... Before u spend so much money on rims paint ur junk, get it register, and change ur stock stereo.....
Fuck a dunk... Lowrider for life..


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)

Couldn't you have a juiced lowrider for 2g'z?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

This topic needs to be changed from....Why are big rimmed cars so often by lowriders???
BECAUSE They need cars to be around to look good other wise they look like circus rides!!!


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)

As long as the rims aren't too big then its ok.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cubanita_Loca said:


> Couldn't you have a juiced lowrider for 2g'z?


Maybe a complete pile of shit


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SupremePA said:


> The big rim thing is a new fad so all the kids are doing it. When the big rim thing gets old, ya'll will look back and laugh at it. :thumbsup:
> Kinda like the mullet. But dont listen to me.... im a close minded hater. lol
> .
> .
> ...


Quoted for truth.


----------



## mmezamurillo (Aug 9, 2009)

Cuz it's all about small tires and wires!!


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I'd like to find the first dude that put big rims on a car and beat the fuck outta him with a crowbar. 


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

what I think is really FUCKIN STUPID is people put a speaker behind the front grill so everyone hears how shitty the car stereo sounds. Maybe that helps take attension from the bulshit stickers and rediculous rims:twak:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

misterslick said:


> I'd like to find the first dude that put big rims on a car and beat the fuck outta him with a crowbar. 



:werd:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> 
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys


Very simple. Lay It Low is fundamentally a lowrider website. 
Some people like lowriders and some don't. That's just how it it is. there's nothing wrong with an individual that likes another style of car; but also, there is nothing wrong with anyone that does not. Plain and simple, lowriders like the tradition and the look that comes from small wheels and a lowered suspension-->by definition that person would not like the exact opposite; hence, we are not the same. 
If one were to visit a fundamentally big-wheels website, the exact mirrored effect would occured. Therefore, it is simply easier to accept the fact that people have different tastes in automobiles, they are entitled to liking one style over another, and there is nothing wrong with that. No sense in trying to change it; the more you ponder this thought, the more clear it becomes. 

The only similarity that takes place is, that we all like vehicles, and that's just fine.


----------



## johnnymartinez (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd like to find the first dude that put big rims on a car and beat the fuck outta him with a crowbar.  :h5:He'll yeah homie fuck donks


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i think new cars like coo with big rims not ridiculious big i dont realy care for all the 26 30's n shit like that 
donks i think are jus ugly jus my personal opinion if its old school throw some 13s or 14s on that bitch or even some nice stocks 
theres a guy out here with some 30s on his caprice:facepalm::thumbsdown: n every time i see it i wanna throw a brick at it :buttkick:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

cmon fools!!?? ..20+ size rims on a "low" rider?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Why do people put spoilers on neons?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> Why do people put spoilers on neons?


as stupid as they look on most cars depending on the performance they do serve a purpose


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

People who put Big Rims on old Schools 

Are *******. Thee End


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

SupremePA said:


> The big rim thing is a new fad so all the kids are doing it. When the big rim thing gets old, ya'll will look back and laugh at it. :thumbsup:
> Kinda like the mullet. But dont listen to me.... im a close minded hater. lol
> .
> .
> ...


maybe but it's been goin strong for 10 plus years now


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

509Rider said:


> "layitlow" what's so hard to understand here?


:werd:














































































Laid low on 24s.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

im not... i got a 76 of 24's


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The guys making those "hater" comments are the same type that builds their ride to impress other guys. I'm into customized cars and couldn't care less what the next man says or thinks, period. Its sad that the whole lowrider culture seems to have more and more negativity towards almost every aspect of car building now a days.


I disagree, only on the internet do I see the negative. At car shows, most of us that have put so much time and money into our cars, admire all cars and effort put into something. Same as air vs juice! How many nice ass lowriders at show do you see bagged now days? Alot, and they get no hate at the shows. I attribute it to all the people that want a lowrider and don't have one just bashing other people. Don't get me wrong I roll 13's on all my cars, but I have bags and juice, Lincoln and impala, I like it all and do it for me


----------



## mc1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

Because they're stupid if u want big rims get a truck don't put it on a old sku yea every1 has they're on taste but that's juz stupid


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

lowlinc93 said:


> I disagree, only on the internet do I see the negative. At car shows, most of us that have put so much time and money into our cars, admire all cars and effort put into something. Same as air vs juice! How many nice ass lowriders at show do you see bagged now days? Alot, and they get no hate at the shows. I attribute it to all the people that want a lowrider and don't have one just bashing other people. Don't get me wrong I roll 13's on all my cars, but I have bags and juice, Lincoln and impala, I like it all and do it for me


Not true. I hear lowriders talk shit about big rims...... just not to the owners face :rofl:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Theres so ugly its taking the easy way out i mean all u got to do is but a good looking car and trow on 24" and u done


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridazrey said:


> Theres so ugly its taking the easy way out i mean all u got to do is but a good looking car and trow on 24" and u done


all u gotta do is get a primered regal and throw some 299 dollar spokes on and u got a lowrider


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

The one thing that I haven't seen anyone mention is stopping power. 

You run a set of '24's or bigger on some stock 10-inch GM disk brakes in the front with drums in the back, (or god forbid a set of drums front and back) that's a fuck load of rolling inertia that you have to stop. Yeah you can put some 13-inch rotors on the '24''s, but then you will have to upgrade the calipers from the single piston GM to a GM four piston Vette styled caliper, or a 6 piston fixed caliper, then, a New Master Cylinder, new rear brakes etc. And in the end a set of 13 inch rotors are still going to look out of proportion. 17's are as big as I would ever want to go. 

Plus, I personally just don't like the look. The same way I dont like the look of those huge ass lift kits on trucks.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Highgeared said:


> The one thing that I haven't seen anyone mention is stopping power.
> 
> You run a set of '24's or bigger on some stock 10-inch GM disk brakes in the front with drums in the back, (or god forbid a set of drums front and back) that's a fuck load of rolling inertia that you have to stop. Yeah you can put some 13-inch rotors on the '24''s, but then you will have to upgrade the calipers from the single piston GM to a GM four piston Vette styled caliper, or a 6 piston fixed caliper, then, a New Master Cylinder, new rear brakes etc. And in the end a set of 13 inch rotors are still going to look out of proportion. 17's are as big as I would ever want to go.
> 
> Plus, I personally just don't like the look. The same way I dont like the look of those huge ass lift kits on trucks.


some 155/80/13 tires stretched over deep offset 7inch wide rims, holding up a full sized car w a half ton of equipment in the trunk...no prob stopping there

nothing gets my blood flowing like hearing my wheels chirping, as i prey my ride stops skipping befor i rearend the car in front of me


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

wolverine said:


> Lowriders are traditionalist, it's not so much about wanting to go back, its more about protecting this lifestyle and resisting changes that water down our movement. That's why we have to draw a line between lowriders and other styles, and even hate on the ones that imitate us. We have to clown on wannabees and rookies to make sure they got the heart to do this. If donks wanna be accepted they need to pay those dues and survive just like lowriding has. We got clowned by white america for decades and still never quit. And we didn't have a forum to complain about the racism or police harassment. Lowriders just kept lowriding.


 shit made sense till ''lowriders are traditionalist'' part then it was all non-sense homie,your talking like if lowriding is a sorority,u got shit twisted clubs aint about that its about family-respect and more if you wanna be technical...people with your mind state is probably why the game is not like it used to and probably why i dont care for it either.too much drama and not enough REAL ****** like before..so yeah your right waterdown is a great term 



913ryderWYCO said:


> This is the thing....the vast majority of "donk" (I would explain not all big wheel.cars are donks but fuck it) ryders don't give a shit about how you feel about em...and we know 99% of you only hate behind the keyboard.....and yes , you do have a forum.to.bitch and moan about your problems....It's called LIL.. and all that pay due bullshit homie...answer this, who the fuck are you or any car person.to tell.another man what he "has to do" ....fuck that bullshit....I will roll 13s and 26s all day long, cuz I.like both styles....only a skirt worries about what another man is doing


#treated


my brakes are bigger than 13 wire wheels so how can i mount up treces,my motor is making big hp numbers so a 4 1/2'' inch wide tire stretched to a 7'' wide rim wont work for me would it.. hydraulics fuk up your whole suspesnion geometry while my metco/tubular suspension does what its supposed to, handle like track car....so keep doin ya thang and ill keep doin mines


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Highgeared said:


> The one thing that I haven't seen anyone mention is stopping power.
> 
> You run a set of '24's or bigger on some stock 10-inch GM disk brakes in the front with drums in the back, (or god forbid a set of drums front and back) that's a fuck load of rolling inertia that you have to stop. Yeah you can put some 13-inch rotors on the '24''s, but then you will have to upgrade the calipers from the single piston GM to a GM four piston Vette styled caliper, or a 6 piston fixed caliper, then, a New Master Cylinder, new rear brakes etc. And in the end a set of 13 inch rotors are still going to look out of proportion. 17's are as big as I would ever want to go.
> 
> Plus, I personally just don't like the look. The same way I dont like the look of those huge ass lift kits on trucks.


they aint gonna mention it cus lowriders dont have stopping power,i know your not trying to debate this because you will not win....

heres what happends when u have big brakes on big wheels






and here you see why


----------



## 92wagonlow1 (Feb 4, 2012)

now now children , ok people bi*ching bout big wheels , lil wheels , hydros , bags , lift kits , donks , and so on and so on , ok i dont agree with alot peoples choices on there cars and trucks but what i like and what they like are two diff. things , what people need to do is get back to the heart of the custom automotive world and enjoy meeting new people and making new friends and cruizing the strip , insted of sitting in front of a comp. bi*ching about what we like and dislike on other peoples rides and actually get to know some diff. people . and all these years of customs no matter what kinda custom , thats one thing that allows us to be creative and explore the artistic talents of others and give ideas and get ideas , so insted of clowning rides and hating on others rides actually talk to the person and see what there really about 

and yeah my spelling sucks but im sure yall get my point


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lowlinc93 said:


> I disagree, only on the internet do I see the negative. At car shows, most of us that have put so much time and money into our cars, admire all cars and effort put into something. Same as air vs juice! How many nice ass lowriders at show do you see bagged now days? Alot, and they get no hate at the shows. I attribute it to all the people that want a lowrider and don't have one just bashing other people. Don't get me wrong I roll 13's on all my cars, but I have bags and juice, Lincoln and impala, I like it all and do it for me


:yes:


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey do what ever you want, if it makes you happy to roll with bigs or littles or bigs and littles, no skin of my nuts. 

But I dont have to like it either. 

It's all relative, thats why they have more than one item on menu's. It's all about choice. In the end we're all going to end up dead and buried in the same dirt pile anyway.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

second video doesnt really prove much other than the obvious that black people cant drive for shit.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> all u gotta do is get a primered regal and throw some 299 dollar spokes on and u got a lowrider


WEN DONKS DO A COMPLETELY WRAPPED FRAME LIKE I'M DOIN THEN YALL CAN TALK SHIT RITE BACK..BUT TILL THEN KEEP YALS MOUTH SHUT WHILE I CLOWN YAL AT DA LITE WHILE I STAND 3 OR HOP ON YALS 26S


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> WEN DONKS DO A COMPLETELY WRAPPED FRAME LIKE I'M DOIN THEN YALL CAN TALK SHIT RITE BACK..BUT TILL THEN KEEP YALS MOUTH SHUT WHILE I CLOWN YAL AT DA LITE WHILE I STAND 3 OR HOP ON YALS 26S


i think dude was just makin a point that theres many ppl who have a "lowrider" that havent done much to it. but i dont see how its a competition, just do what you enjoy.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> WEN DONKS DO A COMPLETELY WRAPPED FRAME LIKE I'M DOIN THEN YALL CAN TALK SHIT RITE BACK..BUT TILL THEN KEEP YALS MOUTH SHUT WHILE I CLOWN YAL AT DA LITE WHILE I STAND 3 OR HOP ON YALS 26S


Are you stupid ? Serious question. Why would a car with big rims need a wrapped frame.....got Damn idiots


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you stupid ? Serious question. Why would a car with big rims need a wrapped frame.....got Damn idiots


:roflmao: i bet he tells hot rodders the same shit and they tell him when he can make a frame from tubing he can talk shit


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: i bet he tells hot rodders the same shit and they tell him when he can make a frame from tubing he can talk shit


I bet his stock daily has a fully wrapped frame too.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

Cali Way said:


> im not... i got a 76 of 24's


this ride would look better on 13x7 but thats just one mans opinion. I dont mind some rides on big wheels like for daily drivers but on the old schools they need to to be on 13s thats just what I do tho. like this ride still has that nice clean look hate when they sky them on big lifts. if you want a vehicle that high go by a a 4x4 truck and mess with that. hate to see a classic messed up.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

thats fine, i like it, just like i like my 57 lowrider but i dont go to the hot rod shows and go "aw what are you doin putting 18s on it, geesssss"


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

Cali Way said:


> thats fine, i like it, just like i like my 57 lowrider but i dont go to the hot rod shows and go "aw what are you doin putting 18s on it, geesssss"


that 57 is sick too nothing better then a 57 rag


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

%candy mobile% said:


> that 57 is sick too nothing better then a 57 rag


:yes:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

%candy mobile% said:


> this ride would look better on 13x7 but thats just one mans opinion. I dont mind some rides on big wheels like for daily drivers but on the old schools they need to to be on 13s thats just what I do tho. like this ride still has that nice clean look hate when they sky them on big lifts. if you want a vehicle that high go by a a 4x4 truck and mess with that. *hate to see a classic messed up*.



The same argument could be made by those who think hopping 61-64 impalas. Even lowriders scoff at that idea of putting a super clean 57 rag on the bumper :nono:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

illstorm said:


> The same argument could be made by those who think hopping 61-64 impalas. Even lowriders scoff at that idea of putting a super clean 57 rag on the bumper :nono:


not i!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> second video doesnt really prove much other than the obvious that black people cant drive for shit.


and the back wheel locking up means discs all around in this case,model-cars dont do that so i didnt expect you to get it...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> WEN DONKS DO A COMPLETELY WRAPPED FRAME LIKE I'M DOIN THEN YALL CAN TALK SHIT RITE BACK..BUT TILL THEN KEEP YALS MOUTH SHUT WHILE I CLOWN YAL AT DA LITE WHILE I STAND 3 OR HOP ON YALS 26S



what d fuck? you live up north in the country parts cus otherwise YOU will get laughed at, at any light down here...and for the record ill sell my 3 piece staggered wheels used for what? 4-4500k and wrap my frame and buy a setup and stamped ds not ching changs with just my wheels which is nothing...ive yet to get into what i have in my motor and my suspension cost waaay more than yours !!!you wanna talk money youre gonna lose


913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you stupid ? Serious question. Why would a car with big rims need a wrapped frame.....got Damn idiots


#treated



****** like that are usually lame no matter what they drive


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you stupid ? Serious question. Why would a car with big rims need a wrapped frame.....got Damn idiots





Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: i bet he tells hot rodders the same shit and they tell him when he can make a frame from tubing he can talk shit





913ryderWYCO said:


> I bet his stock daily has a fully wrapped frame too.


:twak::twak: EXACTLY POINT MADE ABOUT THEM ONLY THROWIN BIG RIMS AND BODYLIFT WIT MAACO CANDY,,,AND LOWNSLOW U CANT TALK SHIT U DONT OWN A RIDE BESIDES MODEL CARS:rofl::rofl:AND A STOCK DAILY WILL NOT HAVE A SINGLE PISTON TO DA NOSE LEMME GUES MY SIGNA OFFENDED U 2


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> what d fuck? you live up north in the country parts cus otherwise YOU will get laughed at, at any light down here...and for the record ill sell my 3 piece staggered wheels used for what? 4-4500k and wrap my frame and buy a setup and stamped ds not ching changs with just my wheels which is nothing...ive yet to get into what i have in my motor and my suspension cost waaay more than yours !!!you wanna talk money youre gonna lose
> 
> 
> #treated
> ...


WHO ND DA HELL WOULD PAAY 4500 FOR SUM RIMS:twak:,,DAZ LIKE TEXAS STYLE RIMS GOIN FOR 2500,,,WASTE OF MONEY U GOT RIPPED OFF I CAN GET 30S STAGGERED FOR 3GS WIT TIRES,,,,OBIOUSLY U AINT NEVA CAME TO CENTRAL FLA..DA ONE GETTIN LAUGHED AT IS GUNNA BE DA 1 SITTIN STILL IMA EITHER GUNNA BE STANDN 3 OR HOPPIN,WAT U GUNA DO TURN UP UR MUSIC? OPEN UR DOORS,,OR U GUNNA DO TEXAS STYLE POP TRUNK OR START SWERVIN LIKE A DUMASS:rofl: NOBODY WUZ TALKIN BOUT MONEY.I WUZ TALKIN ABOUT THE WORK PUT INTO IT,,,SO KEEP TALKIN SOUNDEN STUPID


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Cali Way said:


> not i!


4 SHO..!:yes:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHO ND DA HELL WOULD PAAY 4500 FOR SUM RIMS:twak:,,DAZ LIKE TEXAS STYLE RIMS GOIN FOR 2500,,,WASTE OF MONEY U GOT RIPPED OFF I CAN GET 30S STAGGERED FOR 3GS WIT TIRES,,,,OBIOUSLY U AINT NEVA CAME TO CENTRAL FLA..DA ONE GETTIN LAUGHED AT IS GUNNA BE DA 1 SITTIN STILL IMA EITHER GUNNA BE STANDN 3 OR HOPPIN,WAT U GUNA DO TURN UP UR MUSIC? OPEN UR DOORS,,OR U GUNNA DO TEXAS STYLE POP TRUNK OR START SWERVIN LIKE A DUMASS:rofl: NOBODY WUZ TALKIN BOUT MONEY.I WUZ TALKIN ABOUT THE WORK PUT INTO IT,,,SO KEEP TALKIN SOUNDEN STUPID


and people laugh at lowriders sometimes and say whats the point.. what's with you and this competition thinking lowriders are so much "better"?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

BRAVO said:


> some 155/80/13 tires stretched over deep offset 7inch wide rims, holding up a full sized car w a half ton of equipment in the trunk...no prob stopping there
> 
> nothing gets my blood flowing like hearing my wheels chirping, as i prey my ride stops skipping befor i rearend the car in front of me


Ahahaha.... To true!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHO ND DA HELL WOULD PAAY 4500 FOR SUM RIMS:twak:,,DAZ LIKE TEXAS STYLE RIMS GOIN FOR *2500*,,,WASTE OF MONEY U GOT RIPPED OFF* I CAN GET 30S STAGGERED FOR 3GS WIT TIRES*,,,,OBIOUSLY U AINT NEVA CAME TO CENTRAL FLA..DA ONE GETTIN LAUGHED AT IS GUNNA BE DA 1 SITTIN STILL IMA EITHER GUNNA BE STANDN 3 OR HOPPIN,WAT U GUNA DO TURN UP UR MUSIC? OPEN UR DOORS,,OR U GUNNA DO TEXAS STYLE POP TRUNK OR START SWERVIN LIKE A DUMASS:rofl: NOBODY WUZ TALKIN BOUT MONEY.I WUZ TALKIN ABOUT THE WORK PUT INTO IT,,,SO KEEP TALKIN SOUNDEN STUPID


i assume your dumbass rolls chinas thats the cost of daytons with tires how much is a 4 door impala worth? prove you can get new 30s for that price without them being chinas.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Cali Way said:


> and people laugh at lowriders sometimes and say whats the point.. what's with you and this competition thinking lowriders are so much "better"?


hes got a chip on his shoulder about not being able to keep up with the donks doing 75mph on the highway


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> and the back wheel locking up means discs all around in this case,model-cars dont do that so i didnt expect you to get it...


im talking about the chevelle in the second vid dumbass.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> second video doesnt really prove much other than the obvious that black people cant drive for shit.


LMAO!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

It's really just a matter of preference. I tried both 24's and 14's (Zenith's) with the '72 I owned
















vs


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i assume your dumbass rolls chinas thats the cost of daytons with tires how much is a 4 door impala worth? prove you can get new 30s for that price without them being chinas.


4 DOOR IMPALA TO ME IS A PARTS CAR,,,,AND I ASSUME U ONLY RIDE MODEL CARS,,NO NEED TO PROVE,ITS HOW U KNO HOW N WERE U CAN GET THEM AT  AND I DONT THINK CHINAS HAVE A STAMP ON THE HUB THAT SAYS DAYTON WIRE WHEELS WIT A NUMBER BELOW IT,,,AND GUESS WHAT I PAID 250 FOR THEM WITH TIRES AND A SPARE CHINA


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> hes got a chip on his shoulder about not being able to keep up with the donks doing 75mph on the highway


I GOTTA OVERDRIVE 700 R4,,I CAN KEEP UP,,,U WULDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT,MODEL CARS DONT COME WITH THAT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> and people laugh at lowriders sometimes and say whats the point.. what's with you and this competition thinking lowriders are so much "better"?


WHO WUZ COMPETING SAYIN THEY WERE BETTER,,I WUZ POINTING OUT THAT THERES MORE WORK PUT INTO A LOWRIDER THAN JUZ SIMPLY ADDIN 13S,,BUT U GOTTA BUILD IT 2 KNOW,THAN RATHER TO PAY OR BUY IT DONE LIKE ALOTTA PEEPS OR DONKS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> i think dude was just makin a point that theres many ppl who have a "lowrider" that havent done much to it. but i dont see how its a competition, just do what you enjoy.


AND IM JUS SIMPLY TRYN POINT OUT DAT LOWRIDERS PUT IN MORE WORK


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> AND IM JUS SIMPLY TRYN POINT OUT DAT LOWRIDERS PUT IN MORE WORK


your dumbass only wants to see what you wanna see, theres more work on that rear end that your entire suspension set up


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> your dumbass only wants to see what you wanna see, theres more work on that rear end that your entire suspension set up


:uh: U WOULDNT KNOW WERE TO START CUZ ITS NOT PLASTIC:rofl: THATS NUTTIN BUT MEASUREIN AND CUTTIN,,AND THATS NOT A DONK :twak: THATS IN DA LOWROD CATEGORY


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ElroyJetson said:


> thought u hated gbodys brah?


:rofl:HES TRYIN GOOGLE ANYTHING TO BACK HIM UP


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :uh: U WOULDNT KNOW WERE TO START CUZ ITS NOT PLASTIC:rofl: THATS NUTTIN BUT MEASUREIN AND CUTTIN,,AND THATS NOT A DONK :twak: THATS IN DA LOWROD CATEGORY


 dodged that subject with the quickness there quick draw, those are 24s arent donks classified on layitlow as cars with wheels bigger than 22s?.

if so please enlighten me with your definition.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> dodged that subject with the quickness there quick draw, those are 24s arent donks classified on layitlow as cars with wheels bigger than 22s?.
> 
> if so please enlighten me with your definition.


NO ITS ONLY CONSIDERED A DONK IF IT SITS ON STOCK LEVEL OR HIGHER,IF ITS ON 28S AND SLAMED TO THE GROUND ITS A LOWROD,,,PLEASE DO UR RESEARCH ALIL MORE


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NO ITS ONLY CONSIDERED A DONK IF IT SITS ON STOCK LEVEL OR HIGHER,IF ITS ON 28S AND SLAMED TO THE GROUND ITS A LOWROD,,,PLEASE DO UR RESEARCH ALIL MORE


so cars with factory 22s are donks?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> so cars with factory 22s are donks?


OK WHAT CARS COME WITH 22S FACTORY,NO TRUCKS OR SUVS INCLUDED


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

is this a donk? lifted from the factory? or because it has 4wd its a jeep?


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Do donks have to reinforce their frames when they lift their cars or no? Like the stress points and stuff?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> is this a donk? lifted from the factory? or because it has 4wd its a jeep?


IS IT ON BIG RIMS??????????


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> Do donks have to reinforce their frames when they lift their cars or no? Like the stress points and stuff?


NO..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> OK WHAT CARS COME WITH 22S FACTORY,NO TRUCKS OR SUVS INCLUDED


none, im presenting the question, answer it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> none, im presenting the question, answer it


THERE WILL NEVER BE A CAR WITH FACTORY 22S,NOT INCLUDEN SUVS OR TRUCKS,,SO THERES THE ANSWER TO UR QUESTION,FACTORYS ARE SMART AND ONLY PUT SUM ON SUVS AND TRUCKS,,,


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> IS IT ON BIG RIMS??????????


 what do rims have to do with it?

so lets add wheels is this a donk?


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

How do lowriders feel about lowrods then if they don't like big rims?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> How do lowriders feel about lowrods then if they don't like big rims?


TO ME SUM LOOK IGHT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> what do rims have to do with it?
> 
> so lets add wheels is this a donk?


LOL MAN U REALLY HAVE SUM DUM QUESTIONS,,THATS A WANNABE OFF ROAD CAR


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> *THERE WILL NEVER BE A CAR WITH FACTORY 22S*,NOT INCLUDEN SUVS OR TRUCKS,,SO THERES THE ANSWER TO UR QUESTION


****** said the same shit about cars having 20s and there have been cars out there with factory 24s:thumbsup: that would make the model T the first donk


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> ****** said the same shit about cars having 20s and there have been cars out there with factory 24s:thumbsup: that would make the model T the first donk


LMAO MAN U DUM,,,HOW FAST DO THEM CARS GO,,,,THATS WHY THERE NOT AROUND CUZ THEY WERE NOT SAFE AT HIGH SPEEDS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

is this a donk or a donk rod since his wheels are smaller than 20s


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> LMAO MAN U DUM,,,HOW FAST DO THEM CARS GO,,,,THATS WHY THERE NOT AROUND* CUZ THEY WERE NOT SAFE AT HIGH SPEEDS*


:facepalm: theyre not around because after the model A they became obsolete its called automotive evolution :thumbsup:

same reason they dont sell
carburated cars
lapbelt cars
xframe cars
body on frame cars
cassette player cars


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> is this a donk or a donk rod since his wheels are smaller than 20s


NO ITD BE BASICLY A REGULAR CAR WIT RIMS ,THATS LIKE ME HAVEN A CAR WITH FACTORY 16S AND I PUT 17S ON IT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this has to be a donk look at the wheels and its stock height or is it a lowrod because its lower than a traditional car?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :facepalm: theyre not around because after the model A they became obsolete its called automotive evolution :thumbsup:
> 
> same reason they dont sell
> carburated cars
> ...


:nono: GO BUY ONE AND THROW A 340 HP MOTOR IN IT AND DO 75 MPH AND SEE HOW IT HANDLES,,THEY MADE CARS FASTER SO THEY HADA MAKE THEM SAFER


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> this has to be a donk look at the wheels and its stock height or is it a lowrod because its lower than a traditional car?


NO THATS A LUXURY CAR


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :nono: GO BUY ONE AND THROW A 340 HP MOTOR IN IT AND DO 75 MPH AND SEE HOW IT HANDLES,,THEY MADE CARS FASTER SO THEY HADA MAKE THEM SAFER


same can be said about cars from the 80s with 1000hp engines in them.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NO THATS A LUXURY CAR


so then a big body lac sitting on 22s with stock suspension is a donk? is it a lowrod if its dropped?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> so then a big body lac sitting on 22s with stock suspension is a donk? is it a lowrod if its dropped?


YEP


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> is this a donk or a donk rod since his wheels are smaller than 20s


should lower it and tuck the back.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> YEP


why is that? a cadillac is a luxury car so hence its luxury.


youre creating grey areas


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SyckCutty said:


> should lower it and tuck the back.


those goats are like that from factory it was a drag racing thing


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

SyckCutty said:


> Do donks have to reinforce their frames when they lift their cars or no? Like the stress points and stuff?


Yes and no. 
Depends on certain factors, the amount of hp you're pushin if the frame is solid or not. Same way if you gotta gbody or an Impala you wanna juice and you know that the only thing you're gonna do is lay and raise it up, not an absolute need to reinforce.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> same can be said about cars from the 80s with 1000hp engines in them.


NO CUZ CUZ THERE NOT GUNNA BE ON TALL RIMS RACING,,THERE ALEAST GUNNA BE ON DOT CERTIFIED STOCK WHEELS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> why is that? a cadillac is a luxury car so hence its luxury.
> 
> 
> youre creating grey areas


UR COMPARING A 90S AMERICAN CAR WITH A 2000 SUMTIN IMPORTED CAR


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> UR COMPARING A 90S AMERICAN CAR WITH A 2000 SUMTIN IMPORTED CAR


theyre both considered luxury cars


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> THERE WILL NEVER BE A CAR WITH FACTORY 22S,NOT INCLUDEN SUVS OR TRUCKS,,SO THERES THE ANSWER TO UR QUESTION,FACTORYS ARE SMART AND ONLY PUT SUM ON SUVS AND TRUCKS,,,


there have been some factory cars with 22's, one ov my co-workers owned a 300C with fact 22's


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> theyre both considered luxury cars


THATS TO DIFFERENT TYPES OF LUXURYS,,ITS LIKE COMPARING A MONTE LS WIT A 99 AUDI


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> there have been some factory cars with 22's, one ov my co-workers owned a 300C with fact 22's


AND HOW MANY PROBLEMS DOES DODGE HAVE


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

regal ryda said:


> there have been some factory cars with 22's, one ov my co-workers owned a 300C with fact 22's


I wouldn't waste my time tellin him that. He'll find something else ridiculous to argue against it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> THATS TO DIFFERENT TYPES OF LUXURYS,,ITS LIKE COMPARING A MONTE LS WIT A 99 AUDI


a monte carlo isnt a luxury car 

in the GM hierarchy Chevies are at the bottom of the totem pole


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> a monte carlo isnt a luxury car
> 
> in the GM hierarchy Chevies are at the bottom of the totem pole


OK THEN WHAT DOES LS STAND FOR


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> I wouldn't waste my time tellin him that. He'll find something else ridiculous to argue against it.


TO SMART FOR U


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> OK THEN WHAT DOES LS STAND FOR


that would make a Malibu LS the same thing as a Aveo LS they both must luxury cars then


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> OK THEN WHAT DOES LS STAND FOR


Luxury Sport but that doesn't mean it's a luxury car. :rofl: :roflmao:
That shit reminds of a guy sayin a Cutlass Supreme 'Brougham' is a luxury car too. :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> that would make a Malibu LS the same thing as a Aveo LS they both must luxury cars then


IN CASE U DIDNT KNOW LS STANDS FOR LUXURY SPORT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> TO SMART FOR U


I see. :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Luxury Sport but that doesn't mean it's a luxury car. :rofl: :roflmao:
> That shit reminds of a guy sayin a Cutlass Supreme 'Brougham' is a luxury car too. :facepalm:


NO THATS PLAIN STUPID,,A LS IS THE MORE LUXURY EDITION OF A REGULAR RIDE


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> I see. :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NO THATS PLAIN STUPID,,A LS IS THE MORE UPGRADED TRIM OPTIONS OF A REGULAR RIDE


Something like that.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Something like that.


TRIM OR NUTTIN DONT MATTER,,ITS WAT MAKES IT A *LUXURY* SPORT:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NO THATS PLAIN STUPID,,A LS IS THE MORE LUXURY EDITION OF A REGULAR RIDE


 you probably thought super sport was some kind of speed package :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NO THATS PLAIN STUPID,,A LS IS THE MORE LUXURY EDITION OF A REGULAR RIDE


doesnt make it a luxury car


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowrod luxury then


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you probably thought super sport was some kind of speed package :roflmao:


IT IS CUZ THATS DA OTHER OPTION THAT CAME WIT A 305 V8 INSTEADA DA 4.3 V6 OR 3.8 V6,,,NICE TRY ON THE SMART REMARK DIDNT HELP U


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


>


For real tho mayne you remind me of some of those hot rod guys that say crazy shit about lowriders(mostly shit they wanna believe and shit that isn't true) just for the simple fact they don't see the point, it's ugly or stupid and so on and so on. I like both lowriders and donks. Lowriders will always be my first love but their are donks that have great craftmanship that goes into them as well. I hate Gassers and most ratrods I hate the look and I don't see the point but I can give always appreciate good craftsmanship.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> IT IS CUZ THATS DA OTHER OPTION THAT CAME WIT A 305 V8 INSTEADA DA 4.3 V6 OR 3.8 V6,,,NICE TRY ON THE SMART REMARK DIDNT HELP U


im not talking about G bodies dumbass


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> lowrod luxury then


NOW UR JUZ SOUNDN DUM MAKEN UP UR OWN CATEGORYS:rofl:,,,,,JUZ STICK TO UR MODEL CARS FOOL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> For real tho mayne you remind me of some of those hot rod guys that say crazy shit about lowriders(mostly shit they wanna believe and shit that isn't true) just for the simple fact they don't see the point, it's ugly or stupid and so on and so on. I like both lowriders and donks. Lowriders will always be my first love but their are donks that have great craftmanship that goes into them as well. I hate Gassers and most ratrods I hate the look and I don't see the point but I can give always appreciate good craftsmanship.


hes a one track minded dude he only wants to see what he wants to see.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Added some post to my post count, back to the ot I go. :inout:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> NOW UR JUZ SOUNDN DUM MAKEN UP UR OWN CATEGORYS:rofl:,,,,,JUZ STICK TO UR MODEL CARS FOOL


just like you  so which one is it then?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> im not talking about G bodies dumbass


OK LETS TALK MY TYPE,,, MOST REGULAR IMPALAS WUD COME WIT A 283 OR INLINE SIX,,,,,,MOST SS COMEZ WITH 348 OR A 409:cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> just like you  so which one is it then?


REGULAR LUXURY CAR ON RIMS DROP,,,HAS TO BE ALIL OLDER TO BE CONSIDERD A LOWROD,DONK,OR LOWRIDER


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> OK LETS TALK MY TYPE,,, MOST REGULAR IMPALAS WUD COME WIT A 283 OR INLINE SIX,,,,,,MOST SS COMEZ WITH 348 OR A 409:cheesy:


doesnt mean anything you could order base impalas with them.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> OK LETS TALK MY TYPE,,, MOST REGULAR IMPALAS WUD COME WIT A 283 OR INLINE SIX,,,,,,MOST SS COMEZ WITH 348 OR A 409:cheesy:


Actually most ss came with 283/327s what year ss would have came with a 348?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> REGULAR LUXURY CAR ON RIMS DROP,,,HAS TO BE ALIL OLDER TO BE CONSIDERD A LOWROD,DONK,OR LOWRIDER


:roflmao: youre delusional as fuck


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> For real tho mayne you remind me of some of those hot rod guys that say crazy shit about lowriders(mostly shit they wanna believe and shit that isn't true) just for the simple fact they don't see the point, it's ugly or stupid and so on and so on. I like both lowriders and donks. Lowriders will always be my first love but their are donks that have great craftmanship that goes into them as well. I hate Gassers and most ratrods I hate the look and I don't see the point but I can give always appreciate good craftsmanship.





Lownslow302 said:


> hes a one track minded dude he only wants to see what he wants to see.


I LIKE ALL TYPES OF CARS,EXCEPT DONKS AND SWANGERS,,,I LIKE 4X4S,LOWRODS,HOTRODS,SCRAPERS,RATRODS,BUT LOWRIDER I WILL ALWAYS OWN


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

And for anybody that thinks that big rim cars dont do frame offs or bla bla bla what the fuckever go hollar at freddy down at bowtie south im sure he will give you a tour around the shop


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: youre delusional as fuck


U DONT KNOW CATEGORYS,,,GO PLAY WITH PLASTIC AND GLUE,THATS ALL U WILL EVER KNO HOLW TO BUILD IF THAT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

big C said:


> Actually most ss came with 283/327s what year ss would have came with a 348?


NOT SS BUT DA 1ST 348 CAME UP IN 58 ,,ND MY BAD I MENT TO SAY 327 INSTEADA 348,,THAT WUZ DA 1ST BB THAT CAME OUT ON CHEVY


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i say.. big wheels can be a few styles.. which most u speak of are scrapers.. short for skyscrapers,the donk, bubble , and box are shape or style of the car..a scrapers suspension is lifted..hence skyscraper.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

monte carlo ls is a fucking gbody theres nothing luxury about a shitty made product line


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> i say.. big wheels can be a few styles.. which most u speak of are scrapers.. short for skyscrapers,the donk, bubble , and box are shape or style of the car..a scrapers suspension is lifted..hence skyscraper.


I MENT SCRAPERS LIKE THE ONES THAT DRAG


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> For real tho mayne you remind me of some of those hot rod guys that say crazy shit about lowriders(mostly shit they wanna believe and shit that isn't true) just for the simple fact they don't see the point, it's ugly or stupid and so on and so on. I like both lowriders and donks. Lowriders will always be my first love but their are donks that have great craftmanship that goes into them as well. I hate Gassers and most ratrods I hate the look and I don't see the point but I can give always appreciate good craftsmanship.


 every genre of cars has great cars and shitty ones.. weve all seen lows with three spokes and diffrent color this and all crazy.. and ricers with falling offbody kits and hotrods all ugly and so on and so on..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

AstroJetson said:


> :wow:


 how original


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

scraper is a bay area term has nothing to do with donks.

never heard of lifted cars being called sky scrapers either.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> scraper is a bay area term has nothing to do with donks.never heard of lifted cars being called sky scrapers either.


 nah dogg.. scraper came from east coast... donks(70's caprice, impala etc),bubbles(90s impalas etc), and boxes(u know what a box is) are all types of scrapers . and they called scrapers cuz they lifted high like a skyscraper... i may be wrong.. but thats what i had read when researched years ago..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> nah dogg.. scraper came from east coast... donks(70's caprice, impala etc),bubbles(90s impalas etc), and boxes(u know what a box is) are all types of scrapers . and they called scrapers cuz they lifted high like a skyscraper... i may be wrong.. but thats what i had read when researched years ago..


only heard of hi riser but not scraper


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> monte carlo ls is a fucking gbody theres nothing luxury about a shitty made product line


But point is its still a luxury car by GM standards


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*A Recommendation for Lowriders who are so offended by big rimmed cars:* From the upright position. Lean back about 40 degrees. DO NOT raise your upper-body and allow your back to arch, it will take pressure off your bladder. Stretch your abdomen as this will add performance pressure. “Do Not” relax your abdomen. Position your legs in what ever way is most comfortable. The most popular and competitive stance is the split leg position. Affix your dominate hand and clutch with a slight tilt, resulting in a curvature which allows you to cover more distance. Be sure to keep your abdomen crunched which produces consistent pressure levels. By adopting these method combined with determination and a little luck. You might just win this pissing contest...! :x:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SyckCutty said:


> But point is its still a luxury car by GM standards


a Cadillac is a luxury car


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> a Cadillac is a luxury car


SO IS A MONTE LS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> SO IS A MONTE LS


so are these


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

SyckCutty said:


> But point is its still a luxury car by GM standards


You gotta be shittin me. No it's not. 
Cadillac, maybe the 65-76 Olds 98s, 60s & 70's big body Buicks maybe too but not a fuckin gbody. I love gbodies but they are and never have been considered luxury cars not even by GM. They might've said the word 'luxury' in ads and even when naming some 'luxury sport' but they aren't luxury cars.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

IF IT SAYS IT ON DA TITLE THEN YES...MITE NOT BE NOW BUT WUZ BAC THEN


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> SO IS A MONTE LS


:burn:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHO WUZ COMPETING SAYIN THEY WERE BETTER,,I WUZ POINTING OUT THAT THERES MORE WORK PUT INTO A LOWRIDER THAN JUZ SIMPLY ADDIN 13S,,BUT U GOTTA BUILD IT 2 KNOW,THAN RATHER TO PAY OR BUY IT DONE LIKE ALOTTA PEEPS OR DONKS


so its a question of hours of labor and not the style? so if someone puts more hours into a big wheel car than a lowrider u'll like the big wheel car more...?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> so its a question of hours of labor and not the style? so if someone puts more hours into a big wheel car than a lowrider u'll like the big wheel car more...?


AGAIN TWISTEN WORDS...WHO SAID THAT? LIKE I SAID I WUZ POINTING OUT TO HOMEBOY CUZ HE WUZ SAYIN ALL LOWRIDERS DO IS THROW CHINAS N RIDE PRIMER...BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN DONKS DO A WRAPPED FRAME LIKE LOWRIDERS DO WHICH OBIOUSLY DONKS DONT THEN THEY CAN TALK SHIT TO A LOWRIDER THAT DOES/DID A FULL FRAME,THAT'S WHY ALOTA LOWRIDERS TAKE PRIDE IN THER WORK CUZ 99% OF DONKS EITHER JUZ PAINT.RIMS AND KNUCKLES IN SPRINGS OR IF THEY GO BIG WIT A MONSTER LIFT THEY PAY A SHOP N DAZ IT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> AGAIN TWISTEN WORDS...WHO SAID THAT? LIKE I SAID I WUZ POINTING OUT TO HOMEBOY CUZ HE WUZ SAYIN ALL LOWRIDERS DO IS THROW CHINAS N RIDE PRIMER...BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN DONKS DO A WRAPPED FRAME LIKE LOWRIDERS DO WHICH OBIOUSLY DONKS DONT THEN THEY CAN TALK SHIT TO A LOWRIDER THAT DOES/DID A FULL FRAME,THAT'S WHY ALOTA LOWRIDERS TAKE PRIDE IN THER WORK *CUZ 99% OF DONKS EITHER JUZ PAINT.RIMS AND KNUCKLES IN SPRINGS OR IF THEY GO BIG WIT A MONSTER LIFT THEY PAY A SHOP N DAZ IT*


Maybe where you're at.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> AGAIN TWISTEN WORDS...WHO SAID THAT? LIKE I SAID I WUZ POINTING OUT TO HOMEBOY CUZ HE WUZ SAYIN *ALL LOWRIDERS DO IS THROW CHINAS N RIDE PRIMER*...BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN DONKS DO A WRAPPED FRAME LIKE LOWRIDERS DO WHICH OBIOUSLY DONKS DONT THEN THEY CAN TALK SHIT TO A LOWRIDER THAT DOES/DID A FULL FRAME,THAT'S WHY ALOTA LOWRIDERS TAKE PRIDE IN THER WORK CUZ 99% OF DONKS EITHER JUZ PAINT.RIMS AND KNUCKLES IN SPRINGS OR IF THEY GO BIG WIT A MONSTER LIFT THEY PAY A SHOP N DAZ IT


where have you been that shit happens a lot theres tons of lowriders with questionable issues just like any other car genre.
and nobody has been twisting anyones words youve been saying the same shit non stop


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

A lowrider is called a lowrider for a reason?! there not called high riders personally i think if your gonna put 17'' and up on a older car might as well just drive the damn thing off a cliff no offense to people who like that look but i prefer 13x7s over 20s anyday!:werd:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> AGAIN TWISTEN WORDS...WHO SAID THAT? LIKE I SAID I WUZ POINTING OUT TO HOMEBOY CUZ HE WUZ SAYIN ALL LOWRIDERS DO IS THROW CHINAS N RIDE PRIMER...BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN ",THAT'S WHY ALOTA LOWRIDERS TAKE PRIDE IN THER WORK CUZ 99% OF DONKS EITHER JUZ PAINT.RIMS AND KNUCKLES IN SPRINGS OR IF THEY GO BIG WIT A MONSTER LIFT THEY PAY A SHOP N DAZ IT


not really... i think he was sayin u CAN (and some) do that and call it a lowrider, not that all lowriders do that, obviously. n ur kinda sayin what i said that its a hours of labor thing "BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN DONKS DO A WRAPPED FRAME LIKE LOWRIDERS DO WHICH OBIOUSLY DONKS DONT THEN THEY CAN TALK SHIT TO A LOWRIDER THAT DOES/DID A FULL FRAME ". but why does anyone have to "talk shit", why not just drive what you enjoy and others drive what they enjoy? why does it matter who puts more work into a car?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> not really... i think he was sayin u CAN (and some) do that and call it a lowrider, not that all lowriders do that, obviously. n ur kinda sayin what i said that its a hours of labor thing "BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN DONKS DO A WRAPPED FRAME LIKE LOWRIDERS DO WHICH OBIOUSLY DONKS DONT THEN THEY CAN TALK SHIT TO A LOWRIDER THAT DOES/DID A FULL FRAME ". but why does anyone have to "talk shit", why not just drive what you enjoy and others drive what they enjoy? why does it matter who puts more work into a car?


HOMIE SHUDA DONE HIS RESEARCH,AND IM INTO LOWRIDERS CUZ I BEEN AROUND IT ALL MY LIFE,AND LIKE I SAID I WUZ JUZ SIMPLY POINTIN OUT THE FACTS,,,,CASE CLOSED


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Maybe where you're at.


SO TELL ME HOW ''THEM DOWN SOUTH MISSISSIPPI & MEMPHIS, TENN BOYS'' DO IT CUZ I SEEN IT ALL


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> where have you been that shit happens a lot theres tons of lowriders with questionable issues just like any other car genre.
> and nobody has been twisting anyones words youve been saying the same shit non stop


DAM U JUZ LIKE RIDIN THEM HUH,,U NEVA BUILT A REAL CAR AND PROBLY NEVER WILL,GO BACK TO UR MODEL SECTION,,,,,,,,U STILL AINT NEVA ANSWERED MY QUESTION


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


>


:werd: its too funny sometimes cause it makes you wonder what hes gonna say next, like the motors they use are rented on something or a 572 isnt a fast engine :roflmao:

he probably thinks mmats and sundown are walmart brand amps


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KANT SEE THE PIC AT WORK


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> KANT SEE THE PIC AT WORK


It just says 'The Never Ending Story'. :biggrin:
Stop sayin stupid stuff online just to pass time by at work. :twak:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> It just says 'The Never Ending Story'. :biggrin:
> *Stop sayin stupid stuff online just to pass time by at work*. :twak:


:rofl::rofl: BLOWNSLOW DONT WANNA ANSWER DA QUESTION


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> It just says 'The Never Ending Story'. :biggrin:
> *Stop sayin stupid stuff online just to pass time by at work*. :twak:


i dont think its him saying shit lol he really is that stupid


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i dont think its him saying shit lol he really is that stupid


FAIL :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

A lot of times, People just think of these when you think Donk











































Ok, maybe the first 2 pics are like "Your Grandfather's Donk"!:roflmao:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

This car was on overhaulin' a few years back

















why can't we just get along? There are classics out there that are well built and not all big rims are an overkill.


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

That mcdonalds car looks like a good ad campaign to legalize abortion up to 30 years after birth.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Don Dueces said:


> This car was on overhaulin' a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is nice but they kill me puttin wood chips are cars at a show. lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Mr Buckworth said:


> That mcdonalds car looks like a good ad campaign to legalize abortion up to 30 years after birth.


Bwaaaaaaah!
Dude you had me spit on my screen, that was too funny.

Edit: actually, readin back a few pages this whole thread is pretty fuckin funny.
Impala863 dude, guys like you will drive us to extinction


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> The 20"s and up topic is one of my fav's on this forum, but every pg here comes a snot nose kid talkn bout "u just ruined this classic w those big wheels" ect...Ive posted cars on here for sale that were on 22's, the first response i get "this car would sale quicker on 13's" NOT! L.i.L. is the only place you are gonna hear that....A 75 caprice kandied out squating on some staggered 26's get no love here, but a 79 regal maaco'ed on some chinas is flap material tho.
> 
> One would think we would embrace the big wheel movment, for we are pretty much the same. Urban car cultures, turning classic cars into rolling artwork, often harrassed by law enforcement, young folks showcasing there talents, And both equally disliked by the hotrodders and classic resto guys






well no sugar coating just plain to the point this site is called lay it low if you look in the upper left or right side it has a impala on 13s its for lowriders mainly for one lol now if they had a site dubs and up would you see a lowrider in there? I highly dout it I mean airbag cars mini trucks will get more respect before a donk me personally I dont like them but I seen a couple donks that make me wet my pants its a personal opinion you cant get mad because people like them and some dont if a site is made specifically for a donk or mini trucks or lowriders dont post something opposite lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> AGAIN TWISTEN WORDS...WHO SAID THAT? LIKE I SAID I WUZ POINTING OUT TO HOMEBOY CUZ HE WUZ SAYIN ALL LOWRIDERS DO IS THROW CHINAS N RIDE PRIMER...BASICLY TELLN HIM WEN DONKS DO A WRAPPED FRAME LIKE LOWRIDERS DO WHICH OBIOUSLY DONKS DONT THEN THEY CAN TALK SHIT TO A LOWRIDER THAT DOES/DID A FULL FRAME,THAT'S WHY ALOTA LOWRIDERS TAKE PRIDE IN THER WORK CUZ 99% OF DONKS EITHER JUZ PAINT.RIMS AND KNUCKLES IN SPRINGS OR IF THEY GO BIG WIT A MONSTER LIFT THEY PAY A SHOP N DAZ IT


Have u been living under a rock since the early 90's? There are full custom frame off cars of every category...Lowriders, rodders, euros, bikes, and big rims cars...(donks are the nick name for 70's caprice), u say alot of lowriders take pride in there work huh? let me find u a link for the "hydrualics wow" topic, it has dozen and dozens of pages of that pridefull quality work u speak of.


Lowriders are my first love...but some of u cats need to look in the mirror. Saying "donks ruined these classic car" .How do u think the classic resto guy think when they see a rag 59 with a half ton of extra metal on the frame, another ton of useless shit in the trunk, ridiculously small rims, loud ass paint, untastefull murals, tacky interior, chopped tops, ect...


one thing is having an opinion,,whole diff thing of being a closed minded idiot


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> one thing is having an opinion,,whole diff thing of being a closed minded idiot


:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> Have u been living under a rock since the early 90's? There are full custom frame off cars of every category...Lowriders, rodders, euros, bikes, and big rims cars...(donks are the nick name for 70's caprice), u say alot of lowriders take pride in there work huh? let me find u a link for the "hydrualics wow" topic, it has dozen and dozens of pages of that pridefull quality work u speak of.
> 
> 
> Lowriders are my first love...but some of u cats need to look in the mirror. Saying "donks ruined these classic car" .How do u think the classic resto guy think when they see a rag 59 with a half ton of extra metal on the frame, another ton of useless shit in the trunk, ridiculously small rims, loud ass paint, untastefull murals, tacky interior, chopped tops, ect...
> ...


I NEVA SAID THEY DON'T DO FRAMES OFF..I SAID THEY DON'T DO FULL FRAME WRAPS CUZ OBIOUSLY THEY DON'T HAVE TO.THAT'S Y THERE ALL IN DAT CATEGORY CUZ THEY DON'T WANNA GO THRU THAT TROUBLE...AND MOST OF DA CARS IN THE HYDRAULIC WOWS TOPIC ARE BUILT BUY THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T LOWRIDE......LET ME FIND U THE UGLY ASS HELL FEST AND UL SEE HOW MANY DONKS ARE IN THERE


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

LIKE THE 64 ABOVE DON'T LOOK BAD..BUT IF IT WUZ MINE IT'D BE ON 13S...SO BRAVO U SAYIN THAT MCDONALD'S CAR LOOKS CLEAN??...I DON'T MONE CARS ON BIG RIMS DROPPED BUT "OPENED MINDED" PEOPLE LIKE U AND DA MCDONALDS CAR FUCK UP DA REAL "TERM DONK"....SO OF ME BEING A CLOSED MINDED IDIOT CUZ I DINK THAT MCDNLDS CAR AND YOOHOO CAR AND OTHER CARS THAT LOOK LIKE THAT ARE UGLY ASS HELL THEN I DONG MIND BEING ONE..LIKE I SAID EARLIER I LIKE LOWRIDERS CLASSICS LOWRODS RATRODS.DRAGSTERS AND SCRAPERS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> I NEVA SAID THEY DON'T DO FRAMES OFF..I SAID THEY DON'T DO FULL FRAME WRAPS CUZ OBIOUSLY THEY DON'T HAVE TO.THAT'S Y THERE ALL IN DAT CATEGORY CUZ THEY DON'T WANNA GO THRU THAT TROUBLE...AND* MOST OF DA CARS IN THE HYDRAULIC WOWS TOPIC ARE BUILT BUY THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T LOWRIDE*......LET ME FIND U THE UGLY ASS HELL FEST AND UL SEE HOW MANY DONKS ARE IN THERE


:facepalm: ever heard of the term trial and error them cats probably never heard of layitlow lowriding isnt based or dictated by whats on this site, what the fuck you need to wrap the frame on a donk for?


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

CAPS LOCK MUFFAGA


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :facepalm: ever heard of the term trial and error them cats probably never heard of layitlow lowriding isnt based or dictated by whats on this site, what the fuck you need to wrap the frame on a donk for?


EXACTLY U IDIOT..U DON'T THAT'S Y ALOTTA FOOLS INTO THAT...I KNOW PEOPLE THAT HAVE DONKS AND THEY WANTED A LOWRIDER AND.I JUZ TOLD THEM THE BASICS..CUTTIN WELDIN AND EXTENDIN ND THEY SAIF FUK DAT IL STICK TO DONKS....SO STFU ALREADY LET REAL CAR OWNERS TALK AND U GO BACK TO THE MODEL CAR TOPIC CUZ UR ASS GOT OWNED IN THE OT BY ME LMAO...DON'T MAKE ME POST UP THAT BIKE U BUILT AND UR STICK ON GRAPHICS ON UR BLAZER


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> CAPS LOCK MUFFAGA


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> CAPS LOCK MUFFAGA


LOL IM USED TO IT CUZ I GOTTA TYPE WIT DEM AT WORK


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

go ahead its been posted everywhere, id like to see where you said you owned me cause youve exceeded at self owning yourself in this very topic since no one has taken your side on the LS monte carlo being a luxury car


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL IM USED TO IT CUZ I GOTTA TYPE WIT DEM AT WORK


I hope u don't spell like that at work


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :facepalm: ever heard of the term trial and error them cats probably never heard of layitlow lowriding isnt based or dictated by whats on this site, what the fuck you need to wrap the frame on a donk for?


I DIDN'T THINK THEY USED THAT IN MODEL CAR BUILDING LMAO


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> I hope u don't spell like that at work


NOPE SPEL CHECK


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> go ahead its been posted everywhere, id like to see where you said you owned me cause youve exceeded at self owning yourself in this very topic since no one has taken your side on the LS monte carlo being a luxury car


BLOWNSLOW302 IN OT.....EVERYBODY CLOWNED U


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

IN UR OWN TOPICS PEOPLE MADE FUN OF U


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> I DIDN'T THINK THEY USED THAT IN MODEL CAR BUILDING LMAO


 is that gonna be your only defense sounds like youre getting desperate


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> is that gonna be your only defense sounds like youre getting desperate


NOPE LET ME START ON UR STICK ON PATTERNS....WERE U BUY THEM AT?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ANYWAYS LET THIS TOPIC BE ABOUT WAT ITS SUPPOSED TO BE........TTT........LET'S TAKE THIS TO THE BLOWNSLOW302 TOPIC


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> LIKE THE 64 ABOVE DON'T LOOK BAD..BUT IF IT WUZ MINE IT'D BE ON 13S...*SO BRAVO U SAYIN THAT MCDONALD'S CAR LOOKS CLEAN??*...I DON'T MONE CARS ON BIG RIMS DROPPED BUT "OPENED MINDED" PEOPLE LIKE U AND DA MCDONALDS CAR FUCK UP DA REAL "TERM DONK"....SO OF ME BEING A CLOSED MINDED IDIOT CUZ I DINK THAT MCDNLDS CAR AND YOOHOO CAR AND OTHER CARS THAT LOOK LIKE THAT ARE UGLY ASS HELL THEN I DONG MIND BEING ONE..LIKE I SAID EARLIER I LIKE LOWRIDERS CLASSICS LOWRODS RATRODS.DRAGSTERS AND SCRAPERS


No..did u see me write that? Did i post that photo, NO. Dude are u young or something? No offence, but u dont make much sence in any post u have made in this topic


Just cause it has big wheels dont make it nice...Just cause it has little wheels and hydros dont make it nice

those super tall theme cars are sooo out dated...just like crushed velvet interior and dingle balls are played out


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> No..did u see me write that? Did i post that photo, NO. Dude are u young or something? No offence, but u dont make much sence in any post u have made in this topic
> 
> 
> Just cause it has big wheels dont make it nice...Just cause it has little wheels and hydros dont make it nice
> ...


GEEZE GET OVER IT ALREADY,GET OFF MY NUTS,THOSE THEME CARS ARE UGLY FROM DAY ONE IN MY OPINION,,IF U LIKE THEM GOOD FOR U GO BUY ONE FOR ALL I CARE,,,STOP INTERNET BANGING


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> No..did u see me write that? Did i post that photo, NO. Dude are u young or something? No offence, but u dont make much sence in any post u have made in this topic
> 
> 
> Just cause it has big wheels dont make it nice...Just cause it has little wheels and hydros dont make it nice
> ...


E:roflmao:STA MEDIO MONGOLITO IMPALA863


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Highgeared said:


>


Lol


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> I hope u don't spell like that at work


I definitely know "WIT, DEM, CUZ, GOTTA" are slang, but I actually don't think "WIT or DEM" come up as incorrect in the Auto Spell check!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

o


IMPALA863 said:


> I NEVA SAID THEY DON'T DO FRAMES OFF..I SAID THEY DON'T DO FULL FRAME WRAPS CUZ OBIOUSLY THEY DON'T HAVE TO.THAT'S Y THERE ALL IN DAT CATEGORY CUZ THEY DON'T WANNA GO THRU THAT TROUBLE...AND MOST OF DA CARS IN THE HYDRAULIC WOWS TOPIC ARE BUILT BUY THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T LOWRIDE......LET ME FIND U THE UGLY ASS HELL FEST AND UL SEE HOW MANY DONKS ARE IN THERE


































































_Hot rodders call it boxing the frame (Doing it for the past 50's years) design to withstand the the torque & power of souped up flatheads V8's and later chevy muscle. It' safe to assume, A unmolested 1932 ford frame with a blown V8 would suffer the same demise as a a unmolested 1964 X frame with juice.

_As far as Donks. The man says it best
<font size="3">


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

I dont understand the near desperate need by the donk car owners to be accepted by the Lowriders. 

It's not the craftsmanship, it's the style. Just not my style, dont like it on muscle cars, dont like it on classics. You cant force someone to like a style!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I personally wouldn't own one. But I can appreciate a well built car. I love Impalas but these days there's no fab in em. People don't think outside of the box when building it. It doesnt take much creativity to open up a catalog and get all the parts. I like custom shit which is why I love seeing a well build donk, hotrod, muscle car, mini truck. A lot of that shit takes ingenuity


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Highgeared said:


> I dont understand the *near desperate need by the donk car owners to be accepted by the Lowriders*.
> 
> It's not the craftsmanship, it's the style. Just not my style, dont like it on muscle cars, dont like it on classics. You cant force someone to like a style!


last i checked they werent looking for it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> last i checked they werent looking for it


DAM FOO U KEEP RIDIN IT DON'T U...FUCK DA UGLYASS RIDES...Y AL QUE NO LE GUSTE QUE ME PRESENTE UNA HERMANA


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Dear Retard,

Typing in all caps is for butt hurt individuals. Mods, please change his name to " I type in caps cuz I yell at people in my computer....often" 

Sincerely,
WYCO


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

i:drama:


----------



## mz_n8tive_one (Jul 12, 2004)

SupremePA said:


> The big rim thing is a new fad so all the kids are doing it. When the big rim thing gets old, ya'll will look back and laugh at it. :thumbsup:
> Kinda like the mullet. But dont listen to me.... im a close minded hater. lol
> .
> .
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

You know u rocked that back in the day!! Haha


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Then why are you responding so much in this thread? Seems a bit desperate to me. Why was this thread even started to begin with?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> lowrod luxury then


:twak: Its called a VIP car fool!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> :twak: Its called a VIP car fool!


no shit sherlock i was wondering if he even knew


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Highgeared said:


> I dont understand the near desperate need by the donk car owners to be accepted by the Lowriders.
> 
> It's not the craftsmanship, it's the style. Just not my style, dont like it on muscle cars, dont like it on classics. You cant force someone to like a style!


:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Dear Retard,
> 
> Typing in all caps is for butt hurt individuals. Mods, please change his name to " I type in caps cuz I yell at people in my computer....often"
> 
> ...


SARCASTICLY " NO POS WOW! ". U WANA COOKIE?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> Then why are you responding so much in this thread? Seems a bit desperate to me. Why was this thread even started to begin with?


FUNNY THING IS DA ONE ARGUING AIN'T NEVER BUILT A REAL CAR "BLOWNSLOW302"


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

illstorm said:


> o
> View attachment 435418
> 
> View attachment 435419
> ...


THE VIDEO AIN'T PROVE NUTTIN BUT A SHOP DID THE WHOLE WORK TO IT.......CASE CLOSE


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> :twak: Its called a VIP car fool!


whats a VIP? looks like a 300 on big wheels to me


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> whats a VIP? looks like a 300 on big wheels to me


Vippu its a japanese style big RWD 4 doors dropped on wheels back in the day the japanese mafia used to rock them deep before it became mainstream, vans are also part of the scene like Oddesys, Hiaces and Estimas.
.








you can build a cadillac or chrysler this way but it wont be called VIP itll be called VIP look or Stanced same for any american make


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dropping knowledge...i only knew of them cars as "the jap cars w the gross ass camber"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> dropping knowledge...i only knew of them cars as "the jap cars w the gross ass camber"


thats its own scene within VIP but not limited to it they call them ONI KYAN(demon camber)


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats its own scene within VIP but not limited to it they call them ONI KYAN(demon camber)


 do they drive them like that or just when layed out parked


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Highgeared said:


> I dont understand the near desperate need by the donk car owners to be accepted by the Lowriders.
> 
> It's not the craftsmanship, it's the style. Just not my style, dont like it on muscle cars, dont like it on classics. You cant force someone to like a style!


read the title,and then ask yourself why are YOU in here...

this thread is done/its been said if your frame aint wrapped you aint doin shit:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> do they drive them like that or just when layed out parked


the crazy camber ones or the dropped ones. depending on how crazy the ****** is and if he has a big ass tire budget.

a lot of them cars arent lifted its considered a tradition and paying tribute to the old school days


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> read the title,and then ask yourself why are YOU in here...
> 
> this thread is done/its been said if your frame aint wrapped you aint doin shit:rofl:


ill be hardcore ill put a wrap on a wrapped frame shit ill wrap the inside panels on the body for no fucking reason just to say i did and tell someone else they aint do shit. hell probably come in and say what for but those who know, know:ninja:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> ill be hardcore ill put a wrap on a wrapped frame shit ill wrap the inside panels on the body for no fucking reason just to say i did and tell someone else they aint do shit. hell probably come in and say what for but those who know, know:ninja:



You have never even once built a car other than a model, so stfu. Seriously.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jack Tripper said:


> You have never even once built a car other than a model, so stfu. Seriously.


robledos mechanic tell you that too


fixt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Its like when ya saw Jerry Rice in a Seahawk jersey,yeah it was Jerry Rice but in the back of your head you were like...damn...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

actually most bippu rides, bippu is how japanese pronunce vip, are bagged nowadays. At least the new japanese luxury sedans.
Japan has its own way in the car scene, and they always bring it a notch up. Ill hardly see any rigged up shit over there.
Now, donks are just stupid and cant be put on the same level of vips, crazy cambered or not.
That 300c is badass btw.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Jack Tripper said:


> You have never even once built a car other than a model, so stfu. Seriously.


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

IMO... ITS cuz the homies who prefer 13's to bigger rims are not FOLLOWERs.... We fell in love with lowriding possibly at an early age and cannot shake that shit, NO matter what new styles come... I dont hate big rims...or donks, i barely even use that word!.. trends come and go..but for me... i see wire wheels!!! I stop and look... more so than a ride with bigger rims...


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

x2 rolando64ss i feel u, what i wanna says it dont look right is big wheels flashin a plaque for their car, thats for low lows cus it was them who flashed their club name with plaques, big wheels use stickers on da windshield now they wanna use something lowriders use damm


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Pure Lowridin said:


> x2 rolando64ss i feel u, what i wanna says it dont look right is big wheels flashin a plaque for their car, thats for low lows cus it was them who flashed their club name with plaques, big wheels use stickers on da windshield now they wanna use something lowriders use damm


who says plaques are just for lowriders? hotrodders have been using them since they thought of them.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> who says plaques are just for lowriders? hotrodders have been using them since they thought of them.


Church^^^ ..lol cats is complaining bout plaques now, I bet the bikers were bitching too when everbody started wearing club jackets


I havnt read a more valid reason other than "I just dont like cars w big wheels"... But the die hard lolow worshipers have some corny excusses, "they dont do frame wraps", "they cant stop well", "they dont put work into them", "its just a fad", "i only like cars on big wheels if u call it a streetrod"


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> IMO... ITS cuz the homies who prefer 13's to bigger rims are not FOLLOWERs.... We fell in love with lowriding possibly at an early age and cannot shake that shit, NO matter what new styles come... I dont hate big rims...or donks, i barely even use that word!.. trends come and go..but for me... i see wire wheels!!! I stop and look... more so than a ride with bigger rims...


I wouldnt call big wheel cars a "trend." A trend is something like spin kits or bed dancers. Big wheel cars have been going strong for over a decade now, its here to stay.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I wouldnt call big wheel cars a "trend." A trend is something like spin kits or bed dancers. Big wheel cars have been going strong for over a decade now, its here to stay.


big rims have been around since the 90's


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

SyckCutty said:


> big rims have been around since the 90's


Yep since 94 or 95ish. That's almost 20 years and 20s and up have been out selling 13s for at least the 14 years.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> big rims have been around since the 90's


I said over a decade. Big rims on caprices, lacs , and other cars been in the hood since dayton started putting out 18 and 20 inch Daytons in the late 90s. I remember the first time I saw a big body caprice sitting on 20 inch gold daytons in Kansas City back in 98 or 97 ..just remember my draw dropping thinking "Damn how the hell did they fit those on there?" Today my truck came with stock 20s lol.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> who says plaques are just for lowriders? hotrodders have been using them since they thought of them.


Pues all im sayin is i never saw a big wheel car bak den with a plaka only low lows all big wheels had stickers i aint sayin plaques are just for low lows im just sayin their usin dis too now?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Pues all im sayin is i never saw a big wheel car bak den with a plaka only low lows all big wheels had stickers i aint sayin plaques are just for low lows im *just sayin their usin dis too now*?


why not?


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> why not?


Big wheels youall do what makes you feel badas we low lows we do our thing what makes us feel badas


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I said over a decade. Big rims on caprices, lacs , and other cars been in the hood since dayton started putting out 18 and 20 inch Daytons in the late 90s. I remember the first time I saw a big body caprice sitting on 20 inch gold daytons in Kansas City back in 98 or 97 ..just remember my draw dropping thinking "Damn how the hell did they fit those on there?" Today my truck came with stock 20s lol.


was that at the indian springs mall ?:biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I wouldnt call big wheel cars a "trend." A trend is something like spin kits or bed dancers. Big wheel cars have been going strong for over a decade now, its here to stay.


17" wheels ain't really all that big. lift kits and 30's on box chevies haven't been around more than a couple years. that shit will get played out real fucking quick i guarantee it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> 17" wheels ain't really all that big. lift kits and 30's on box chevies haven't been around more than a couple years. that shit will get played out real fucking quick i guarantee it.


lifts have been played out its all about mills, squats, and offsets


----------



## wingnut88 (Oct 5, 2011)

layitLOW LOWrider.name kinda sums it up.big wheels arent low.kinda like like posting a pic of a lowrider on a 4x4 web site.u get what u ask for.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> lifts have been played out its all about mills, squats, and offsets


that limits the size of the wheel you can run though. 22's on muscle cars might not die off but there is absolutely no way 28's on grand marquis is here to stay


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

fool2 said:


> 17" wheels ain't really all that big. lift kits and 30's on box chevies haven't been around more than a couple years. that shit will get played out real fucking quick i guarantee it.


Like I said. The big wheel cars have been around for over a decade. 20s and 22s have been out for over 10 years now. Yes 30s came out in the past 4 or 5 years , and lift kits where going strong until about 5 years ago. With introduction of the "skinny" tire, cats can now tuck their rides ...so no, shit aint and wont be played out..I guarantee it!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> that limits the size of the wheel you can run though. 22's on muscle cars might not die off but there is absolutely no way 28's on grand marquis is here to stay


nah those are fading little by little, youre seeing more and more cars with engines worth more than some cars on this site


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LOOK THIS IS THE WAY I SEE IT.....FIRST....THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE.....NOT A STAGECOACH SITE....YEA THOSE CARS REMIND ME OF A STAGECOACH FROM THE 1800S..LOL.....SO MAYBE U GUYS GOTTA GOOGLE....STAGECOACH CARS...AND U WILL FIT IN.....CLOSE THIS STUPID THREAD ALREADY..DAMN.....:roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Like I said. The big wheel cars have been around for over a decade. 20s and 22s have been out for over 10 years now. Yes 30s came out in the past 4 or 5 years , and lift kits where going strong until about 5 years ago. With introduction of the "skinny" tire, cats can now tuck their rides ...so no, shit aint and wont be played out..I guarantee it!


20's ain't really that big when most cars made since the 80's won't fit anything smaller than a 16. when i was a teen i liked mini trucks. still like them. i don't consider them "big rim" vehicles if they can still lay the rockers on the ground and steer with those wheels on them. to me, as soon as you need to cut out fenders or lift the car the wheels are too big, and those are the cars i think will be played out. it's not the same as cars on 20" wheels from ten years ago.


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

The Scientist said:


> A lot of times, People just think of these when you think Donk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I painted doze lol i mean the first two


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

fool2 said:


> 20's ain't really that big when most cars made since the 80's won't fit anything smaller than a 16. when i was a teen i liked mini trucks. still like them. i don't consider them "big rim" vehicles if they can still lay the rockers on the ground and steer with those wheels on them. to me, as soon as you need to cut out fenders or lift the car the wheels are too big, and those are the cars i think will be played out. it's not the same as cars on 20" wheels from ten years ago.




I guess over 10 years strong is played out. Just like lowriders, big wheel cars aint going anywhere bro. Its not a fad.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridazrey said:


> I painted doze lol i mean the first two


youre officially a dumbass in my eyes, its not evain about the donk vs lowrider thing its about the painting thing, one maybe both not possible.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I guess over 10 years strong is played out. Just like lowriders, big wheel cars aint going anywhere bro. Its not a fad.


i think theyre mad black people are doing something and borrowing traits from lowriding, what 99.2% of the people here dont realize is lowriding came from somewhere too and the changed it to their liking as the big wheel cats are doing.

lowriding came from the Custom scene, these cats still ride low.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i think theyre mad black people are doing something and borrowing traits from lowriding, what 99.2% of the people here dont realize is lowriding came from somewhere too and the changed it to their liking as the big wheel cats are doing.
> 
> lowriding came from the Custom scene, these cats still ride low.



I think there might be a little truth in that. The big wheel scene is pretty damn diverse though, and you have folks from all types of backgrounds. The focus is more on performance now then the wheel size. Sure you see the cars on 30s, its not about wheel size, its about performance. The big wheel scene has a HUGE underground street racing scene ..the equivalent to lowriders and street hoping. Any given night there are street races for big bucks going down in cites all across the country..especially in the south, and places like Chicago where street racing has always been a big deal. People will always be ignorant to the big wheel scene, and will always point to cars that make the scene look bad , and say "this is a big wheel car" when its not reflective of the scene..just like me saying "This 1988 ford LTD with green, red and white crushed velvet interior , chain steering wheel, supremes and a mural of the virgin Mary on the trunk is what all lowriders look like " its just not true...in the end this is a lowrider site, so your going to have the guys that just like low lows hate ...I understand that. But understand this, big wheel cars are not a fad, and will be around a decade from now.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Asking this question on a lowrider site is almost as smart as going to an RV website and asking those guys why they don't sleep in tents.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The guys making those "hater" comments are the same type that builds their ride to impress other guys. I'm into customized cars and couldn't care less what the next man says or thinks, period. Its sad that the whole lowrider culture seems to have more and more negativity towards almost every aspect of car building now a days.


yessir:yes:. everybody has there own style and how they look at things. "Haters" need to see that and acually understand that they dont give a fuck about the opinion they have when your talking shit about their dubs or donks Beacuse thats there style and there not building it to see what you say or what your comments are. When your driving around in your ride your feeling good cause you feel accomplished in our builds we do . WE build cars to OUR style and what we like and im sure i speak for alot af people when i say "I dont give a f*#k about your opinions "
i like box caprice on 26" so what. i
and i own a 93 towncar on hydraulics....


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

cruisethewhip said:


> yessir:yes:. everybody has there own style and how they look at things. "Haters" need to see that and acually understand that they dont give a fuck about the opinion they have when your talking shit about their dubs or donks Beacuse thats there style and there not building it to see what you say or what your comments are. When your driving around in your ride your feeling good cause you feel accomplished in our builds we do . WE build cars to OUR style and what we like and im sure i speak for alot af people when i say "I dont give a f*#k about your opinions "
> i like box caprice on 26" so what. i
> and i own a 93 towncar on hydraulics....


Truth. The reason why lowriding is not as popular today as it was 10 years ago is a huge topic. Ther`re many reasons why people moved away from the lowrider scene. Some of the same people who built lowriders yesterday are building bikes, hot rods, low-rods , and big wheel cars today. Low-riders need to ask themselves why has lowriding declined over the years? Is it because of the negative attitudes you see in this thread towards innovation, or change ? Is it because the lowriding scene that once embraced people doing things outside the box ( mini trucks, euros, lifted delt 88s, park avenues, trackers, vans , Fords ect ) turned into a " If it aint a 2 door 60s impala fully chromed top to bottom It aint shit" sport, turning off alot of people who could not afford to build those types of cars. Lowriding for me used to be fun. I loved seeing all the different types of lowriders. It was affordable, you could bring your car to a show and not have a chromed suspension and take home a trophy. Now, its not like that. There is no room for the weekend cruisers. If you aint chrome top to bottome you get clowned. Do I want to build another lowrider ? Hell yes, because for me it will always be apart of me. Do I want to be apart of the lowrider scene, and go to shows, and put my car in a show ? Probably not. The big wheel scene today , reminds me of the Lowrider scene in the 90s Cats buidling what they want how they want. No rules, no restrictions, just build what you like homie how you like it..that used to be the spirit of lowriding.....I might have gone a little off topic, but fuck it lol.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I guess over 10 years strong is played out. Just like lowriders, big wheel cars aint going anywhere bro. Its not a fad.


Like I said wheels that big didn't exist ten years ago


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

fool2 said:


> Like I said wheels that big didn't exist ten years ago


Are you crazy ? Yes , 26s and 30s started coming out in the past 6-7 years, but the game originated in the mid to late 90s with cats rolling 17inch and 18 inch Daytons and black walls or vouges. This is the begining of it. If you don't know the history , you really shouldn't speak on it. IN the midwest and south, it started over a decade ago. You see the cars in these videos? This is where it started. Both of these videos are OVER A DECADE OLD.

Trick Daddy "Shut Up"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHDU5kU7ft4&ob=av3e

OutKast "B.O.B"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVyVIsvQoaE&feature=related


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a huge difference between riding on 17" wheels, stock height, stock suspension

Then riding on 30" wheels with a jacked up half assed truck chassis and cut out fenders.

It's not the same shit at all. Donks didn't exist a decade ago and I doubt they exist a decade later either


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

fool2 said:


> There is a huge difference between riding on 17" wheels, stock height, stock suspension
> 
> Then riding on 30" wheels with a jacked up half assed truck chassis and cut out fenders.
> 
> It's not the same shit at all. Donks didn't exist a decade ago and I doubt they exist a decade later either


You have no clue what the hell you're talking about. This has been a huge waste of my time ...I see that now.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> There is a huge difference between riding on 17" wheels, stock height, stock suspension
> 
> *Then riding on 30" wheels with a jacked up half assed truck chassis and cut out fenders*.
> 
> It's not the same shit at all. Donks didn't exist a decade ago and I doubt they exist a decade later either


youre still talking about cars people dont build anymore the cutting out fender shit does but thats only the dumbasses that are trying to put 30s on new cars. radiusing fenders isnt new tho.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

fool2 said:


> There is a huge difference between riding on 17" wheels, stock height, stock suspension
> 
> Then riding on 30" wheels with a jacked up half assed truck chassis and cut out fenders.
> 
> *It's not the same shit at all. Donks didn't exist a decade ago* and I doubt they exist a decade later either


Dude you must live in a desserted(sp) island with no wifi, tv or sum shit. You really need to see the rest of the country if you're gonna say somethin like that. :facepalm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Btw..., 4s & 6s were out way back in '01. This I know because some of my nieghborhood associates were ridin'em back then.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Dude you must live in a desserted(sp) island with no wifi, tv or sum shit. You really need to see the rest of the country if you're gonna say somethin like that. :facepalm:


how old is the master p video where he had his impala in it that shit is more than 10 years old if i remember right


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TITLE SAYS IT ALL " LAYITLOW". "A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS". YALL TRYIN PROVE A POINT WHEN YALL LOOKING STUPID AS A LOWRIDER WILL IF HE WAS TO GO IN A 4X4 WEBSITE AND COMPLAIN Y THEY DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS,,,,,,,,GO MAKE YALS OWN DONK SITE AND STFU ALREADY


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I never complained, fuck what whoever doesn't own my cars think. I've never own 20s and up but some of the arguements by some of the folks on dis site is fuckin stupid.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> I never complained, fuck what whoever doesn't own my cars think. I've never own 20s and up but some of the arguements by some of the folks on dis site is fuckin stupid.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you crazy ? Yes , 26s and 30s started coming out in the past 6-7 years, but the game originated in the mid to late 90s with cats rolling 17inch and 18 inch Daytons and black walls or vouges. This is the begining of it. If you don't know the history , you really shouldn't speak on it. IN the midwest and south, it started over a decade ago. You see the cars in these videos? This is where it started. Both of these videos are OVER A DECADE OLD.
> 
> Trick Daddy "Shut Up"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHDU5kU7ft4&ob=av3e
> ...


that coupe in that outkast video still looks better then the other cars in that video


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Truth. The reason why lowriding is not as popular today as it was 10 years ago is a huge topic. Ther`re many reasons why people moved away from the lowrider scene. Some of the same people who built lowriders yesterday are building bikes, hot rods, low-rods , and big wheel cars today. Low-riders need to ask themselves why has lowriding declined over the years? Is it because of the negative attitudes you see in this thread towards innovation, or change ? Is it because the lowriding scene that once embraced people doing things outside the box ( mini trucks, euros, lifted delt 88s, park avenues, trackers, vans , Fords ect ) turned into a " If it aint a 2 door 60s impala fully chromed top to bottom It aint shit" sport, turning off alot of people who could not afford to build those types of cars. Lowriding for me used to be fun. I loved seeing all the different types of lowriders. It was affordable, you could bring your car to a show and not have a chromed suspension and take home a trophy. Now, its not like that. There is no room for the weekend cruisers. If you aint chrome top to bottome you get clowned. Do I want to build another lowrider ? Hell yes, because for me it will always be apart of me. Do I want to be apart of the lowrider scene, and go to shows, and put my car in a show ? Probably not. The big wheel scene today , reminds me of the Lowrider scene in the 90s Cats buidling what they want how they want. No rules, no restrictions, just build what you like homie how you like it..that used to be the spirit of lowriding.....I might have gone a little off topic, but fuck it lol.


you said it bro. exactly how i was thinking you described it. I EAT, SLEEP, LIVE LOWRIDERS. I THINK NOW ITS MORE OF "MINE COSTS MORE THAN YOUR CAR" AND THAT NOT FAIR TO WHOM EVER IS STARTING OFF CAUSE LIKE YOU SAID THEY GET CLOWNED AND THEN THEY MOST LIKLY GUNNA KEEP AWAY FROM THE LOWRIDER SCENE


----------



## candypaintedlac82 (Jun 6, 2011)

i agree and disagree with alot of comments here.
i am new to lay it low and its not hard to see it is a lowrider site.
i got no problem with seeing a 64 impala on 22 or even 24's
but when u see a box caprice on 28's with a huge lift kit just makes some people look retarted.
but i have also herd alot of people/kids/women that dont know much about lowriders dissing the small wheels.
gota do what u gota do and what u like. i think 90 % of us on layitlow are car guys and as hard as it is for alot of people to look
past the big wheels we all share the same interest in cars.
my 2 cents. i do hate seeing a car with a huge lift kit and 30's but i wouldnt go up to the person and say hey this looks like shit cuz
they prolly worked as hard to build it or buy it like most of us do.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

there aint no cars lifted at all down here in miami and the ones left have been sitting on craigslist for sale waiting for some teenage white kid from up north/midwest trying to to be down or fit in to buy it......it really doesnt matter what any of yall think about our movement because whatever we do, lift or squat,yall follow so that means we set the trend,and you can see this currently because of the number of old schools coming out squatting on 4s or better no cut no lift and slowly the rest catch on,and our quality is on another level....just like cali is the king of lowriders we run the big wheel movement from frame offs/custom fabbing to race engines on street cars running 110 octane or better .....big rims will never die because we wont let it just like hot rod guys and lowriders have done since the beginning so get used to it. 

26 dually wheels are available for sale in florida only and if you do buy them in your state they still came from here regardless...super singles and 22x14s aswell,seems like florida got their hands on everything car related setting new trends and changing the game and not just in style


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> there aint no cars lifted at all down here in miami and the ones left have been sitting on craigslist for sale waiting for some teenage white kid from up north/midwest trying to to be down or fit in to buy it......it really doesnt matter what any of yall think about our movement because whatever we do, lift or squat,yall follow so that means we set the trend,and you can see this currently because of the number of old schools coming out squatting on 4s or better no cut no lift and slowly the rest catch on,and our quality is on another level....just like cali is the king of lowriders we run the big wheel movement from frame offs/custom fabbing to race engines on street cars running 110 octane or better .....big rims will never die because we wont let it just like hot rod guys and lowriders have done since the beginning so get used to it.
> 
> 26 dually wheels are available for sale in florida only and if you do buy them in your state they still came from here regardless...super singles and 22x14s aswell,seems like florida got their hands on everything car related setting new trends and changing the game and not just in style


You guys have your own racing movement down there too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfC19443yaw


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Laid on 4s.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Squatting over 8s.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

littlerascle59 said:


> Laid on 4s.


so is this considered a lowrider?? :dunno:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

I really dont care for donks that much either but it beats seeing them cars that abuse all the stick on mods from Autozone


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Squatting over 8s.


Thats what i like to see. i dont think that looks like shit. but then again thats what -I- think


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

lowpro85 said:


> so is this considered a lowrider?? :dunno:


its considered a LowRod


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowpro85 said:


> I really dont care for donks that much either but it beats seeing them cars that abuse all the stick on mods from Autozone


x2, what annoys me as much is the people who tear a whole car apart reassemble it with a basic paintjob and hydraulics and call it custom.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> TITLE SAYS IT ALL " LAYITLOW". "A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS". YALL TRYIN PROVE A POINT WHEN YALL LOOKING STUPID AS A LOWRIDER WILL IF HE WAS TO GO IN A 4X4 WEBSITE AND COMPLAIN Y THEY DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS,,,,,,,,GO MAKE YALS OWN DONK SITE AND STFU ALREADY


I couldnt agree more


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

misterslick said:


> I couldnt agree more


:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

beleive it or not kids these days think it is...


lowpro85 said:


> so is this considered a lowrider?? :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DanielDucati said:


> beleive it or not kids these days think it is...


 it rides lower than a lowrider, if the top of your 13" lines up with the rocker youre not lowriding.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

i hate these types of people that dont have anything better to do then to go on websites that they dont like. This is Lay it low dumbasses not get it high. it pisses me off lookin at donks so retared and will never se me on there websites or videos.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

so its ok 2 put da absolut smallest weel possible on ur car, but not 2 do da opposit & put da bigest weel possibl? get reel u morans.

i bet if dayton, zenith, or china cums out wit a 11" or 12", ud all shit in ur dickys & cortez.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> so its ok 2 put da absolut smallest weel possible on ur car, but not 2 do da opposit & put da bigest weel possibl? get reel u morans.
> 
> i bet if dayton, zenith, or china cums out wit a 11" or 12", ud all shit in ur dickys & cortez.


Este guey


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Haters can suck cock. Over 10 years strong and still going. You ride little wheels , they ride big wheels, they show love you hate becuase they're getting some shine. When you grow up let us know , and we can discuss car shit, until then ...I think somebody needs a bah bah


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

This is LayitLOW. A lowrider website.....get over it puto


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> so its ok 2 put da absolut smallest weel possible on ur car, but not 2 do da opposit & put da bigest weel possibl? get reel u morans.
> 
> i bet if dayton, zenith, or china cums out wit a 11" or 12", ud all shit in ur dickys & cortez.


dam right we would. if some 50" inch rims came out your sagging pants would completey fall off fuckin ***. i hate fuckers like you. thisis a lowrider website make your stupid donk website and stay there.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> dam right we would. if some 50" inch rims came out your sagging pants would completey fall off fuckin ***. i hate fuckers like you. thisis a lowrider website make your stupid donk website and stay there.


:roflmao:dam right


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> dam right we would. if some 50" inch rims came out your sagging pants would completey fall off fuckin ***. i hate fuckers like you. thisis a lowrider website make your stupid donk website and stay there.


cum at me brah


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

For me I dont hate donks, wouldnt drive one myself though. I gues sthat I find all customized cars nice so long as they where put together with thought of the end result.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^this :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


ITS LOW BUT IT AINT NO LOWRIDER


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> cum at me brah


PINCHE PANSON


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor cutlass...


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> cum at me brah


i will cum in you if you want just open wide!! haha bitch thats all you can do post a fat picture comon this aint no comic book or donk crap. i think you brain is to big for your head. thats why you dont think right. just like your wheels to big for you car. or maybe to much head and not enough brain.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

.


SHOWLOW 68 said:


> ITS LOW BUT IT AINT NO LOWRIDER


ur an idiot it rides low. 
i.e. low ridr.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> i will cum in you if you want just open wide!! haha bitch thats all you can do post a fat picture comon this aint no comic book or donk crap. i think you brain is to big for your head. thats why you dont think right. just like your wheels to big for you car. or maybe to much head and not enough brain.


hey retardo torres u **** newblet. u do realise i own & ride nuthn but 13s & 14s on evrythn por vida rite?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

******* worry about what the next man is rolling...alot of faggotry in this thread.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> hey retardo torres u **** newblet. u do realise i own & ride nuthn but 13s & 14s on evrythn por vida rite?


I dint give a fuck what you ride bitch if it aint a lowrider get the fuck out obviously you get offended when I talk shit about big wheels. People these days.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> .ur an idiot it rides low.
> i.e. low ridr.


so because a donk sits hi its a 4x4 rock crauler then right


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> .ur an idiot it rides low.
> i.e. low ridr.


lowrider to me is not just ridin low racing cars ride low to does not mean there lowriders


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:rofl:.................................................:inout:......................................................................:drama:...............................................................:sprint:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

If the car is put together good then why does it matter?


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> If the car is put together good then why does it matter?


theres nothing wrong but keep it ojt of a lowrider website.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> theres nothing wrong but keep it ojt of a lowrider website.


Your faggotry is showing


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> theres nothing wrong but keep it out of a lowrider website.


Fixed and 2X........keep them out of here!!


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Your faggotry is showing


Fuck you fagget get offended bitch I dont care. IM not the dumbass supporting big rims on a "LowRider" website. You guy are "ballin" right then get your website. Dumb mother fucker


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Not to be racist but leave big rims on a old school for the black homies in Vallejo Ca


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck you fagget get offended bitch I dont care. IM not the dumbass supporting big rims on a "LowRider" website. You guy are "ballin" right then get your website. Dumb mother fucker


u mad?

***** so mad hes somewhere listening to mr owl telling himself hes a gangster with his craftsman gardener gloves.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

:dunno:

]


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ss63panic said:


> Not to be racist but leave big rims on a old school for the black homies in Vallejo Ca


when you say ''not to be racist'' it means your racist cus how would the black homies from supernaturals feel about your quote...i thought so



RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck you fagget get offended bitch I dont care. IM not the dumbass supporting big rims on a "LowRider" website. You guy are "ballin" right then get your website. Dumb mother fucker



you are a dumbass if you read you would know that there is a thread for dubs and above which is in post your rides,anybody could of made the thread but how do you explain this *Wheels & Tires*

(35 Viewing) Everything about tires and wheels. From classic 13 inch wires with whitewalls to slabs, dubs, and spinning wheels. 

on your so called lowrider website,looks like lowriding is fading away slowly but surely and the only thing keeping lowriding alive is how cheap you can build one,chinas,pumps,and leafing and done deal!! fukers think theyre doing something....bitch my forgiatos can build a whole car and still have lunch monies left over not even talking about how much i have in my motor alone...


----------



## stilotattoos (Jan 19, 2012)

I live in Florida but I'm from Fresno here the thing is 24s they think 13s are funny but when they see my 73 el camino on switches they all stop and stare they say " ay dog make it hop "


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

stilotattoos said:


> I live in Florida but I'm from Fresno here the thing is 24s they think 13s are funny but when they see my 73 el camino on switches they all stop and stare they say " ay dog make it hop "


nothing special there...white people tell me to hop my shit all the time,and im on 24 staggs with a track motor


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

I will say this again. If you're a grown man worring about what another grown man rides you're a sissy bitch who needs his balls cut off. If you like low lows, if you like big wheels , if you like both or if you hate both thats cool...what YOU DONT DO , is act like a sandy little vagina bitch and cry like a toddler over it...PUT YOUR BIG BOY PANTS ON SON.


----------



## stilotattoos (Jan 19, 2012)

But I don't like to hop I got 13*7 supremes I'm a real low rider de el valle de san juaquin now I chill in the swamps lay that shit low


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I will say this again. If you're a grown man worring about what another grown man rides you're a sissy bitch who needs his balls cut off. If you like low lows, if you like big wheels , if you like both or if you hate both thats cool...what YOU DONT DO , is act like a sandy little vagina bitch and cry like a toddler over it...PUT YOUR BIG BOY PANTS ON SON.


BUT YET U KEEP POSTIN IN HERE WORRYING WAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY:uh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> when you say ''not to be racist'' it means your racist cus how would the black homies from supernaturals feel about your quote...i thought so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U WANT A COOKIE BRO ? MOST LOWRIDERS BUILD THERE SHIT NOT LIKE MOST DONKS PAY TO HAVE THERE SHIT BUILT...THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME EVERY DONK HAS MORE MONEY TIED UP,,LIKE FOR INSTANCE, I CAN BUILD MYSELF A 383 STROKER FOR 1500-2GS AT MOST WHEN YOUR GOING TO PAY A SHOP 3-4GS......I CAN SAY THE SAME ABOUT DONKS,,THROW A MAACO CANDY PAINT,PAY A SHOP TO BUILD A PIECE A SHIT MOTOR AND SAY ITS ''BEEFED'' UP WHEN IT REALLY ONLY HAS A REAL SMALL CAM WITH HEADERS AND FLOWMASTERS,AND THROW SUM RIMS ON IT AND INTERIOR,,,,,,,,SEE HOW STUPID U SOUND?.....FOUND THIS ONLINE,,I THINK THIS IS MORE THAN JUST PUMPS,CHINAS AND LEAFING,HOW U GUNNA COMPARE THIS










TO THIS











WHO ALL IS GOING TO AGREE WHICH IS UGLY:werd:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> I will say this again. If you're a grown man worring about what another grown man rides you're a sissy bitch who needs his balls cut off. If you like low lows, if you like big wheels , if you like both or if you hate both thats cool...what YOU DONT DO , is act like a sandy little vagina bitch and cry like a toddler over it...PUT YOUR BIG BOY PANTS ON SON.


true


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> U WANT A COOKIE BRO ? *MOST LOWRIDERS BUILD THERE SHIT *NOT LIKE MOST DONKS PAY TO HAVE THERE SHIT BUILT...THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME EVERY DONK HAS MORE MONEY TIED UP,,LIKE FOR INSTANCE, I CAN BUILD MYSELF A 383 STROKER FOR 1500-2GS AT MOST WHEN YOUR GOING TO PAY A SHOP 3-4GS......I CAN SAY THE SAME ABOUT DONKS,,THROW A MAACO CANDY PAINT,PAY A SHOP TO BUILD A PIECE A SHIT MOTOR AND SAY ITS ''BEEFED'' UP WHEN IT REALLY ONLY HAS A REAL SMALL CAM WITH HEADERS AND FLOWMASTERS,AND THROW SUM RIMS ON IT AND INTERIOR,,,,,,,,SEE HOW STUPID U SOUND?.....FOUND THIS ONLINE,,I THINK THIS IS MORE THAN JUST PUMPS,CHINAS AND LEAFING,HOW U GUNNA COMPARE THIS
> 
> 
> View attachment 457322
> ...


not from what I see.But fuck it.A low is a low!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LOWRIDERS ALL THE WAY I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANY BODY SAYS AND LOWS HAVE WAY MORE TRADITIONAL MEANING TO THEM ITS IN THE BLOOD


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> true


X2 BUT I GOTA ADMIT IT BOTHERS ME TO SEE A NICE CAR ON 24S LIKE THAT 58 POSTED WOULD LOOK MUCH NICER ON SOME 14S OR13S


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> X2 BUT I GOTA ADMIT IT BOTHERS ME TO SEE A NICE CAR ON 24S LIKE THAT 58 POSTED WOULD LOOK MUCH NICER ON SOME 14S OR13S


those are 22s


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> those are 22s


I never said that ride was on 24s it bothers me to see nice rides on them and that 58 would look much nicer on smaller wheels


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

IMPALA863 said:


> U WANT A COOKIE BRO ? MOST LOWRIDERS BUILD THERE SHIT NOT LIKE MOST DONKS PAY TO HAVE THERE SHIT BUILT...THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME EVERY DONK HAS MORE MONEY TIED UP,,LIKE FOR INSTANCE, I CAN BUILD MYSELF A 383 STROKER FOR 1500-2GS AT MOST WHEN YOUR GOING TO PAY A SHOP 3-4GS......I CAN SAY THE SAME ABOUT DONKS,,THROW A MAACO CANDY PAINT,PAY A SHOP TO BUILD A PIECE A SHIT MOTOR AND SAY ITS ''BEEFED'' UP WHEN IT REALLY ONLY HAS A REAL SMALL CAM WITH HEADERS AND FLOWMASTERS,AND THROW SUM RIMS ON IT AND INTERIOR,,,,,,,,SEE HOW STUPID U SOUND?.....FOUND THIS ONLINE,,I THINK THIS IS MORE THAN JUST PUMPS,CHINAS AND LEAFING,HOW U GUNNA COMPARE THIS


Sometimes all they did was drop an expensive 454 crate motor in it and say they did the work themselves :rofl:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Tasteless ass rims on a nice car. What a way to fuck it up. It looks cheap. No class whatsoever


Don Dueces said:


> :dunno:
> 
> ]


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> BUT YET U KEEP POSTIN IN HERE WORRYING WAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY:uh:


Are you done being gay or do we have to listen to more of your faggotry


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

misterslick said:


> Tasteless ass rims on a nice car. What a way to fuck it up. It looks cheap. No class whatsoever



Hot rodders say the same shit about Lowriders


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

That 58 looks fucking terrible


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you done being gay or do we have to listen to more of your faggotry


U MAD BRO? OR U AIN'T HAVE NUTTIN TO SAY


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Most people say the same shit about Lowriders


^^fixed

fuck them, They have there way, we have are's


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> Sometimes all they did was drop an expensive 454 crate motor in it and say they did the work themselves :rofl:


LOL OR BE LIKE BLOWNSLOW302 AND TRY AND BUY A SBC . BLOCK ONLY FOR 2GS LOL THEN I CAN C MONEY BEEIN WAISTED


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Hot rodders say the same shit about Lowriders


THAT'S THE THING U DON'T REALIZE MOST REAL RIDERS DON'T GIVE TO SHITS WAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT'S WHY WE STILL HERE,,,U SAY DONKS BEEN HERE A DECADE BUT HOW MANY DONKS SIT LIKE THEY USED TO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED WITH 18 OR 20S NOT LIKE THESE OTHER STUPIDER LOOKIN CARS ON 26S PLUS WITH A TEN PLUS INCH LIFTS,,,ATLEAST ALL LOWRIDERS STAY ON 13S OR 14S OR ATLEAST WIRES..............I KNOW YALL FOOS GUNNA GET BUTTHURT CUZ OF THIS POST SO LET IT START.........:............


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> not from what I see.But fuck it.A low is a low!


LOOK AT DA PAINT AND ALL DAT CHROME UNDER THE CAR IN DA MIRRORS AND MY POINT WILL BE MADE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm gonna go to a donk website and try to talk them into liking lowriders I'm sure that will work out well.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOOK AT DA PAINT AND ALL DAT CHROME UNDER THE CAR IN DA MIRRORS AND MY POINT WILL BE MADE


:werd:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> THAT'S THE THING U DON'T REALIZE MOST REAL RIDERS DON'T GIVE TO SHITS WAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT'S WHY WE STILL HERE,,,U SAY DONKS BEEN HERE A DECADE BUT HOW MANY DONKS SIT LIKE THEY USED TO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED WITH 18 OR 20S NOT LIKE THESE OTHER STUPIDER LOOKIN CARS ON 26S PLUS WITH A TEN PLUS INCH LIFTS,,,ATLEAST ALL LOWRIDERS STAY ON 13S OR 14S OR ATLEAST WIRES..............I KNOW YALL FOOS GUNNA GET BUTTHURT CUZ OF THIS POST SO LET IT START.........:............



Are you serious ? First off, no one lift their shit high, they tuck it . Second, take a look at the lowriders in the 70s..then tell me if they have changed. Before you attempt to school me about SHIT, you better know what the fuck you're talking about before hand...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dam these vatos are still bitching!!! This is a lowrider website!!! End of discussion!!! Puro low and slow


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you serious ? First off, no one lift their shit high, they tuck it . Second, take a look at the lowriders in the 70s..then tell me if they have changed. Before you attempt to school me about SHIT, you better know what the fuck you're talking about before hand...


SO IS THIS SQUATTING???? OR ARE U GUNNA SAY IS THAT ISNT A REAL DONK???? ANOTHER QUESTION,,IF THEY SQUAT ON 26S PLUS HOW ARE THEY PLANNING ON DRIVING IT WITHOUT RUBBING???


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> THAT'S THE THING U DON'T REALIZE MOST REAL RIDERS DON'T GIVE TO SHITS WAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT'S WHY WE STILL HERE,,,U SAY DONKS BEEN HERE A DECADE BUT HOW MANY DONKS SIT LIKE THEY USED TO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED WITH 18 OR 20S NOT LIKE THESE OTHER STUPIDER LOOKIN CARS ON 26S PLUS WITH A TEN PLUS INCH LIFTS,,,_*ATLEAST ALL LOWRIDERS STAY ON 13S OR 14S OR ATLEAST WIRES*_..............I KNOW YALL FOOS GUNNA GET BUTTHURT CUZ OF THIS POST SO LET IT START.........:............





913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you serious ? First off, no one lift their shit high, they tuck it . _*Second, take a look at the lowriders in the 70s..then tell me if they have changed.*_ Before you attempt to school me about SHIT, you better know what the fuck you're talking about before hand...


REREAD FOOL BEFORE U REACT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

509Rider said:


> I'm gonna go to a donk website and try to talk them into liking lowriders I'm sure that will work out well.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> SO IS THIS SQUATTING???? OR ARE U GUNNA SAY IS THAT ISNT A REAL DONK???? ANOTHER QUESTION,,IF THEY SQUAT ON 26S PLUS HOW ARE THEY PLANNING ON DRIVING IT WITHOUT RUBBING???
> 
> 
> View attachment 457542


posting 8 year old pictures smh:facepalm: that's like posting a ford escort on reverse 13"s saying its a lowrider


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Booooooooring! :inout:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

509Rider said:


> I'm gonna go to a donk website and try to talk them into liking lowriders I'm sure that will work out well.


Then ask them to do this :dunno:
http://ichibanhydraulics.com/chevy2003.html


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> u mad?
> 
> ***** so mad hes somewhere listening to mr owl telling himself hes a gangster with his craftsman gardener gloves.


Hell yeah im mad ***** here you guys Talkin about big wheels and getting offended cause in dissing on you fools. Are you guys fronting on them big wheels thinking you got money but yet you guys can't get together and open a website? IM not a gangster and definitely no ***** bown and proud. Hopefully you not Latino and thinking that you black.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

And if you black fuck you. IM not racist but if you try to disrepect my raza then no respect for you either. Im born and raised in the 509 but will never forget were my roots are which is Mexico and proud of it. Im not like 80% of the chicanos that think there white or black. like I said im not racist but if you get offended then FUCK YOU too.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> U WANT A COOKIE BRO ? MOST LOWRIDERS BUILD THERE SHIT NOT LIKE MOST DONKS PAY TO HAVE THERE SHIT BUILT...THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME EVERY DONK HAS MORE MONEY TIED UP,,LIKE FOR INSTANCE, I CAN BUILD MYSELF A 383 STROKER FOR 1500-2GS AT MOST WHEN YOUR GOING TO PAY A SHOP 3-4GS......I CAN SAY THE SAME ABOUT DONKS,,THROW A MAACO CANDY PAINT,PAY A SHOP TO BUILD A PIECE A SHIT MOTOR AND SAY ITS ''BEEFED'' UP WHEN IT REALLY ONLY HAS A REAL SMALL CAM WITH HEADERS AND FLOWMASTERS,AND THROW SUM RIMS ON IT AND INTERIOR,,,,,,,,SEE HOW STUPID U SOUND?.....FOUND THIS ONLINE,,I THINK THIS IS MORE THAN JUST PUMPS,CHINAS AND LEAFING,HOW U GUNNA COMPARE THIS





IMPALA863 said:


> THAT'S THE THING U DON'T REALIZE MOST REAL RIDERS DON'T GIVE TO SHITS WAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT'S WHY WE STILL HERE,,,U SAY DONKS BEEN HERE A DECADE BUT HOW MANY DONKS SIT LIKE THEY USED TO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED WITH 18 OR 20S NOT LIKE THESE OTHER STUPIDER LOOKIN CARS ON 26S PLUS WITH A TEN PLUS INCH LIFTS,,,ATLEAST ALL LOWRIDERS STAY ON 13S OR 14S OR ATLEAST WIRES..............I KNOW YALL FOOS GUNNA GET BUTTHURT CUZ OF THIS POST SO LET IT START.........:............



I try not to comment to much on what this guy writes because of it lack of value. But is wild about how out of touch w reality every quote is.
In every state Hydro/custom sus, interior, paints, aud/visual, ect... shops are open because lowriders and bigriders get they shit built. and every city they are backyard building em ,and then buckets too. 
Lowriders started w more than just 100 spoke 13's...cragers, supreme, moons. Now u go to a lowrider show and the majority is the same wheel
Then compare his dream lowrider to a 7yr old photo of some red neck shit..and think that proves a point. 



509Rider said:


> I'm gonna go to a donk website and try to talk them into liking lowriders I'm sure that will work out well.


Doesnt matter what style of car perfered from one person to another, opinions...but there are cats literally raging because they saw a photo of a classic on big wheels...a photo of the exact same car on 13's and its on ur desktop. Thats like kicking Jessica alba out the bed cause she put a blond wig on


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> And if you black fuck you. IM not racist but if you try to disrepect my raza then no respect for you either. Im born and raised in the 509 but will never forget were my roots are which is Mexico and proud of it. Im not like 80% of the chicanos that think there white or black. like I said im not racist but if you get offended then FUCK YOU too.



You're a racist piece of shit. Who gives a fuck how you feel about it.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Like I said if you get offended then fuck you too. I know im not but I font take shit from anybody. This topic is about wheels but if this *** is going to start insaulting the Mexicans then its on I font give a fuck.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Like I said if you get offended then fuck you too. I know im not but I font take shit from anybody. This topic is about wheels but if this *** is going to start insaulting the Mexicans then its on I font give a fuck.


Racist piece of shit.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> I try not to comment to much on what this guy writes because of it lack of value. *But is wild about how out of touch w reality every quote is.*
> In every state Hydro/custom sus, interior, paints, aud/visual, ect... shops are open because lowriders and bigriders get they shit built. and every city they are backyard building em ,and then buckets too.
> Lowriders started w more than just 100 spoke 13's...cragers, supreme, moons. Now u go to a lowrider show and the majority is the same wheel
> Then compare his dream lowrider to a 7yr old photo of some red neck shit..and think that proves a point.
> ...


:roflmao: youre not the only one, dude straight up hits the jenkem with no filter


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Like I said if you get offended then fuck you too. I know im not but I font take shit from anybody. This topic is about wheels but if this *** is going to start insaulting the Mexicans then its on I font give a fuck.


i wasnt insulting mexicans i was insulting you. you spun that shit into some racist shit, congratulations you just showed everyone on this site how much of a bigot you are:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You're a racist piece of shit. Who gives a fuck how you feel about it.


he got mad cause i said mr owl and craftman gloves and he assumed i was making fun of mexicans. i bet if i said serio and starbucks he would say im being judgemental about the gangsters from the big bad washalifas.

dude obviously has a chip on his shoulder about that. hes basically a canadian trying to be mexican.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

How am I beening a Canadian doesn't make sense but fuck you anyways and who ever likes big wheels on classic chevys and I you guys get offended then get the fuck out of a lowrider website. Lowriders ride 13" and 14" all day.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> How am I *beening* a Canadian doesn't make sense but fuck you anyways and who ever likes big wheels on classic chevys *and I you guys *get offended then get the fuck out of a lowrider website. Lowriders ride 13" and 14" all day.


youre typing like one


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bunch of mad nikkas in this topic :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Deez folks gettin heated in dis bish. :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> posting 8 year old pictures smh:facepalm: that's like posting a ford escort on reverse 13"s saying its a lowrider





BRAVO said:


> I try not to comment to much on what this guy writes because of it lack of value. But is wild about how out of touch w reality every quote is.
> In every state Hydro/custom sus, interior, paints, aud/visual, ect... shops are open because lowriders and bigriders get they shit built. and every city they are backyard building em ,and then buckets too.
> Lowriders started w more than just 100 spoke 13's...cragers, supreme, moons. Now u go to a lowrider show and the majority is the same wheel
> Then compare his dream lowrider to a 7yr old photo of some red neck shit..and think that proves a point.
> ...





Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: youre not the only one, dude straight up hits the jenkem with no filter


7 YEAR OLD PIC OR PIC TAKEN YESTERDAY U SEE THATS MY WHOLE POINT,,YALL SAY ITS NOT A FAD BUT THEY CONTINUE TO GO AWAY,,,SO WHO LOOKS DUM NOW FUKERS,LIKE I SAID BEFORE REREAD BEFORE U START JUMPIN ON THE DICK........AND BLOWNSLOW302 SO HOW MAY CARS HAVE U BUILT OR OWNED THAT AINT STOCK, YOUR A BITCH IF U AVOID THE QUESTION THIS TIME


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bunch of mad nikkas in this topic :roflmao:


POST UR KIA WITH SWANGERS IN THIS BITCH:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> 7 YEAR OLD PIC OR PIC TAKEN YESTERDAY U SEE THATS MY WHOLE POINT,,YALL SAY ITS NOT A FAD BUT THEY CONTINUE TO GO AWAY,,,SO WHO LOOKS DUM NOW FUKERS,LIKE I SAID BEFORE REREAD BEFORE U START JUMPIN ON THE DICK........AND BLOWNSLOW302 SO HOW MAY CARS HAVE U BUILT OR OWNED THAT AINT STOCK, YOUR A BITCH IF U AVOID THE QUESTION THIS TIME


:facepalm: fads and/or evolution, every car genre does this.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> 7 YEAR OLD PIC OR PIC TAKEN YESTERDAY U SEE THATS MY WHOLE POINT,,YALL SAY ITS NOT A FAD BUT THEY CONTINUE TO GO AWAY,,,SO WHO LOOKS DUM NOW FUKERS,LIKE I SAID BEFORE REREAD BEFORE U START JUMPIN ON THE DICK........AND BLOWNSLOW302 SO HOW MAY CARS HAVE U BUILT OR OWNED THAT AINT STOCK, YOUR A BITCH IF U AVOID THE QUESTION THIS TIME


what point? you havent made one since you started posting, is that so then why almost EVERY car at SEMA had 20s and up last year even the hot rods???

the day you make some sort of reasonable sense is the day i tell you


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> what point? you havent made one since you started posting, is that so then why almost EVERY car at SEMA had 20s and up last year even the hot rods???
> 
> *the day you make some sort of reasonable sense* is the day i tell you


He never will. :burn:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> what point? you havent made one since you started posting, is that so then why almost EVERY car at SEMA had 20s and up last year even the hot rods???
> 
> the day you make some sort of reasonable sense is the day i tell you


DA WHOLE POINT IS THE WHOLE LIFTED 10INCHS HIGH ON 26S FADED AWAY


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> :facepalm: fads and/or evolution, every car genre does this.


IS THAT Y LOWRIDERS BEEN SINCE THE 70S?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> DA WHOLE POINT IS THE WHOLE LIFTED 10INCHS HIGH ON 26S FADED AWAY


 thats not what you said




913ryderWYCO said:


> Are you serious ? First off, no one lift their shit high, they tuck it . Second, take a look at the lowriders in the 70s..then tell me if they have changed. Before you attempt to school me about SHIT, you better know what the fuck you're talking about before hand...





IMPALA863 said:


> SO IS THIS SQUATTING???? OR ARE U GUNNA SAY IS THAT ISNT A REAL DONK???? ANOTHER QUESTION,,IF THEY SQUAT ON 26S PLUS HOW ARE THEY PLANNING ON DRIVING IT WITHOUT RUBBING???
> 
> 
> View attachment 457542


looks like it drives just fine









this one is classic im just bumping to show the state of your stupidity


IMPALA863 said:


> THAT'S THE THING U DON'T REALIZE MOST REAL RIDERS DON'T GIVE TO SHITS WAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT'S WHY WE STILL HERE,,,U SAY DONKS BEEN HERE A DECADE BUT HOW MANY DONKS SIT LIKE THEY USED TO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED WITH 18 OR 20S NOT LIKE THESE OTHER STUPIDER LOOKIN CARS ON 26S PLUS WITH A TEN PLUS INCH LIFTS,,,ATLEAST ALL LOWRIDERS STAY ON 13S OR 14S OR ATLEAST WIRES..............I KNOW YALL FOOS GUNNA GET BUTTHURT CUZ OF THIS POST SO LET IT START.........:............


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> IS THAT Y LOWRIDERS BEEN SINCE THE 70S?


Lowriders been around since the 70's because it's a lifestyle in a sense. Riding 20 inch is a lifestyle too plus been around almost *20 years* now, safe to say 2015 will be 20 years. Both have evolved, the shit that don't work and looks like crap has/is been(ing) thrown out throughout the years. Suspension and shit is improving. Neither one is going away anytime soon.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Lowriders been around since the 70's because it's a lifestyle in a sense. Riding 20 inch is a lifestyle too plus been around almost *20 years* now, safe to say 2015 will be 20 years. Both have evolved, the shit that don't work and looks like crap has/is been(ing) thrown out throughout the years. Suspension and shit is improving. Neither one is going away anytime soon.


 same shit was said about, minitrucks, truckn,Vws, and imports yet theyre still around and theres still people building them


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

I SEEN THIS A COUPLE MONTHS AGO THE SAME EXACT WAY,,,SO U GUNNA SAY ITS 10 YEARS AGO?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats not what you said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT UR SAYING IS THE 57 CONVERTIBLE ON 20S OR 22S U POST IS A DONK CAUSE ITS ON THEM RIMS?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> I don't have an issue with big wheel cars as long as they don't pass them off as the new style of lowriders. They are custom cars but in no way, shape or form are they lowriders of any type..




With that been said! Any car newer than 1979 ain't a real lowrider period! Just some oversized peice of shit on tiny spoke wires


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> With that been said! Any car newer than 1979 ain't a real lowrider period! Just some oversized peice of shit on tiny spoke wires


U STILL MAD BRO?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> I SEEN THIS A COUPLE MONTHS AGO THE SAME EXACT WAY,,,SO U GUNNA SAY ITS 10 YEARS AGO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you getting at? you probably think that car was built a couple of months ago?soo because you see a car you havent seen at a show before with a lift you assume they just did it??? that car is a few years old and tons of people here can attest to that not to mention it a cardinal sin to donks and lowriders alike.

some people like the lifted shit some dont. 

you probably think a juiced regal is more of a lowrider than a bagged 59 impala.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bunch of mad nikkas in this topic :roflmao:


:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

drivebye said:


> With that been said! Any car newer than 1979 ain't a real lowrider period! Just some oversized peice of shit on tiny spoke wires


You must have been kicked in the head at some point to think this is not a lowrider.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 457948


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


why you hate on the video and delete out of the quote?:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> why you hate on the video and delete out of the quote?:drama:


cuz im a hatter 


nd fuck 50cent


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> what are you getting at? you probably think that car was built a couple of months ago?soo because you see a car you havent seen at a show before with a lift you assume they just did it??? that car is a few years old and tons of people here can attest to that not to mention it a cardinal sin to donks and lowriders alike.
> 
> some people like the lifted shit some dont.
> 
> you probably think a juiced regal is more of a lowrider than a bagged 59 impala.


I NEVER PUT A GBODY IN FRONT OF A IMPALA, I OWN BOTH,BUT IMPALAS ALWAYS MY FIRST CHOICE  AND ACTUALLY I SEEN THAT CAR TWICE A 2 DIFFERENT SHOWS,,,AND BTW IF ITS BAGGED AND ON 20S ITS NOT A LOWRIDER THAT GOES FOR ANY CAR,JUST LIKE IF ITS JUICE ON 20S ITS NOT A LOWRIDER :cheesy:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> I NEVER PUT A GBODY IN FRONT OF A IMPALA, I OWN BOTH,BUT IMPALAS ALWAYS MY FIRST CHOICE  AND ACTUALLY I SEEN THAT CAR TWICE A 2 DIFFERENT SHOWS,,,AND BTW IF ITS BAGGED AND ON 20S ITS NOT A LOWRIDER THAT GOES FOR ANY CAR,JUST LIKE IF ITS JUICE ON 20S ITS NOT A LOWRIDER :cheesy:


STFU and go buy some new tires :twak:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Mystro said:


> STFU and go buy some new tires :twak:


:tears:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mystro said:


> STFU and go buy some new tires :twak:


:roflmao: so youre saying that dumbass is the infamous nascar lowrider


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 457948


What's with the plaque? Never got the point of a 5 foot tall plaque :dunno:


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

BIG RED said:


> What's with the plaque? Never got the point of a 5 foot tall plaque :dunno:


ask one of the westside members that actually owns a car :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> What's with the plaque? Never got the point of a 5 foot tall plaque :dunno:


Keeping it in proportion with the wheels?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> What's with the plaque? Never got the point of a 5 foot tall plaque :dunno:


its like a banner. it was made to stick in the grass at the park like so......























page through it in the back seat of the glasshouse for shits and giggles. but it kinda goes with the flow of a big wheels big plaque theme.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Keeping it in proportion with the wheels?


unintentionally yes.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> ask one of the westside members that actually owns a car :roflmao:


**troll alert** :drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> its like a banner. it was made to stick in the grass at the park like so......
> 
> 
> View attachment 458230
> ...


That stock caddy next to pages pos is clean as fuck


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lowriders stay on spokes :h5:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> its like a banner. it was made to stick in the grass at the park like so......
> 
> 
> View attachment 458230
> ...


Looks better there.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: so youre saying that dumbass is the infamous nascar lowrider


TRYING QUOTE SUMBODY TO MAKE FRIENDS ARE YA :facepalm::uh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Lowriders stay on spokes :h5:
> 
> 
> View attachment 458319
> ...


:facepalm::wow::barf::barf::barf::barf::sprint::sprint::barf:I NEVER THOUGHT ID SEE SOME CARS THAT ACTUALLY MAKE DONKS LOOK CLEAN


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> TRYING QUOTE SUMBODY TO MAKE FRIENDS ARE YA :facepalm::uh:


mystro is the *****, shows how much your noob ass knows:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> mystro is the *****, shows how much your noob ass knows:roflmao:


TAKE HIS DICK OUT UR MOUTH ALREADY, YOUR BRAGGING ABOUT BEING A OG MEMBER IN A LOWRIDER SITE BUT YET U NEVER BUILT A REAL CAR :facepalm: AND HOW OLD ARE U BUILDIN MODEL CARS?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :facepalm::wow::barf::barf::barf::barf::sprint::sprint::barf:I NEVER THOUGHT ID SEE SOME CARS THAT ACTUALLY MAKE DONKS LOOK CLEAN


Firmejoe is gonna get you...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Firmejoe is gonna get you...


LOL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> TAKE HIS DICK OUT UR MOUTH ALREADY, YOUR BRAGGING ABOUT BEING A OG MEMBER IN A LOWRIDER SITE BUT YET U NEVER BUILT A REAL CAR :facepalm: AND HOW OLD ARE U BUILDIN MODEL CARS?


let the butthurt flow


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> let the butthurt flow


BAHAHAHAHA THAT DA ONLY THING U HAVE TO SAY? WEEEEEAAAAKKKKK


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA THAT DA ONLY THING U HAVE TO SAY? WEEEEEAAAAKKKKK


^^^^kettle


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Mystro said:


> STFU and go buy some new tires :twak:


lol:facepalm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn thought this was ot!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't know how far along this process is, but I see some potential problems with the engineering of that setup IF there already isn't a plan in place. The attachments for the A-arms are very tall and even with it being welded to the frame, there will be some horizontal movement without support (need some Gussetts), other this is the slot made to hold the A-arms (maybe to control Camber has way to much play in it and you will be constantly trying to tighten it to be in the right place.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> Don't know how far along this process is, but I see some potential problems with the engineering of that setup IF there already isn't a plan in place. The attachments for the A-arms are very tall and even with it being welded to the frame, there will be some horizontal movement without support (need some Gussetts), other this is the slot made to hold the A-arms (maybe to control Camber has way to much play in it and you will be constantly trying to tighten it to be in the right place.


he should also run put 17 inch rear disc brakes with a 30/70 brake ratio to stop the car faster because of the kinetic enegry generated by big wheels too


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> he should also run put 17 inch rear disc brakes with a 30/70 brake ratio to stop the car faster because of the kinetic enegry generated by big wheels too


:uh: THATS A REAL CAR U KNOW NUTTIN ABOUT :rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :uh: THATS A REAL CAR U KNOW NUTTIN ABOUT :rofl:


you missed the joke there tanto


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> :uh: THATS A REAL CAR U KNOW NUTTIN ABOUT :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

The bottom line is 99% of you walking bleeding vaginas who complain about the big wheel ryders would never, ever say shit to them in person. In fact, you walking minstrel cycles would compliment them on their rides. I feel bad for you "guys" because it must be a huge handicap to have to deal with having a bleeding vagina for a head.


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Solorio said:


> Very true and well said, but a true lowrider will always be on 13x7s


 the original lowrider wheals were 14 inch suprems or cragar ss


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

mrlowrider said:


> the original lowrider wheals were 14 inch suprems or cragar ss


yup, but Chine 100, spokes 13's, make your car a true lowrider.


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

LOOK, IM FROM MIAMI, WE HAVE BOTH DONKS AND LOWRIDERS DOWN HERE. BY THE LOOKS OF THIS TOPIC, ONLY IN SOUTH FLORIDA CAN A LOWRIDER AND DONK BE AT THE SAME HANGOUT AND BE ABLE TO GET ALONG. OUT HERE IT'S ABOUT THE LOVE FOR THE CAR GAME.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

913ryderWYCO said:


> The bottom line is 99% of you walking bleeding vaginas who complain about the big wheel ryders would never, ever say shit to them in person. In fact, you walking minstrel cycles would compliment them on their rides. I feel bad for you "guys" because it must be a huge handicap to have to deal with having a bleeding vagina for a head.


:roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

913ryderWYCO said:


> The bottom line is 99% of you walking bleeding vaginas who complain about the big wheel ryders would never, ever say shit to them in person. In fact, you walking minstrel cycles would compliment them on their rides. I feel bad for you "guys" because it must be a huge handicap to have to deal with having a bleeding vagina for a head.


QFT end of thread/


----------



## lowtoad (Feb 18, 2009)

mrlowrider said:


> the original lowrider wheals were 14 inch suprems or cragar ss


this is true. 
I think the wheel should fit the wheelwell. sometimes a 13 is too small. I have 14's on my 91 s-10, because i think 13's would leave too much wheelwell open. some bigger cars can take a 13 really nice, but i wouldnt hate on an impala on 14's. back in '83 i met this guy at trade school, with a 69 Rivi on 15 inch Tru Spokes, it looked really nice, and would today. 15's on full size pickups look good too!

i think bombs REW TOO BIG FOR 13's, they came with 15's and 16's

i think big wheels take the eye away from the car, and you focus on the wheel, and not as much on the design theme of the car. Unless you have time to go over the car , like at a show. 
20s on a lowrod arent too bad, but i like the 5 spoke cragar/ supreme styles best. they're bigger but look similar to the old style cragars, so theyre acceptable. 

this is just my opinion, but at the end of the day, as long as the vehicle is custom in some way, it is better than when it was made.

Ride on, Playas!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> I SEEN THIS A COUPLE MONTHS AGO THE SAME EXACT WAY,,,SO U GUNNA SAY ITS 10 YEARS AGO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^:werd:^^ poor impala


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> :drama:


uffin: if he started with a brougham cutlass it means its worth more than a ls monte carlo and worth as much as a cadillac fleetwood, unless the cutlass is the super rare "cutlass supreme super brougham ls/ss 442" but if the cadillac is the "coupe de elegance super brougham fleetwood cimarron deville" then the cadillac is worth more


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lowtoad said:


> this is true.
> I think the wheel should fit the wheelwell. sometimes a 13 is too small. I have 14's on my 91 s-10, because i think 13's would leave too much wheelwell open. some bigger cars can take a 13 really nice, but i wouldnt hate on an impala on 14's. back in '83 i met this guy at trade school, with a 69 Rivi on 15 inch Tru Spokes, it looked really nice, and would today. 15's on full size pickups look good too!
> 
> i think bombs REW TOO BIG FOR 13's, they came with 15's and 16's
> ...


Just my opinion but you sound ghey ass fuck


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

913ryderWYCO said:


> The bottom line is 99% of you walking bleeding vaginas who complain about the big wheel ryders would never, ever say shit to them in person. In fact, you walking minstrel cycles would compliment them on their rides. I feel bad for you "guys" because it must be a huge handicap to have to deal with having a bleeding vagina for a head.


X1966 I AINT A POCKET WATCHER SO WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT MOFOKAS RIDE


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> what point? you havent made one since you started posting, is that so then why almost EVERY car at SEMA had 20s and up last year even the hot rods???
> 
> the day you make some sort of reasonable sense is the day i tell you


JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> THAT'S THE THING U DON'T REALIZE MOST REAL RIDERS DON'T GIVE TO SHITS WAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY THAT'S WHY WE STILL HERE,,,U SAY DONKS BEEN HERE A DECADE BUT HOW MANY DONKS SIT LIKE THEY USED TO WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED WITH 18 OR 20S NOT LIKE THESE OTHER STUPIDER LOOKIN CARS ON 26S PLUS WITH A TEN PLUS INCH LIFTS,,,ATLEAST ALL LOWRIDERS STAY ON 13S OR 14S OR ATLEAST WIRES..............I KNOW YALL FOOS GUNNA GET BUTTHURT CUZ OF THIS POST SO LET IT START.........:............


EY PUTO WHEN I GET MY DONK IM PUTTING 30'S ON THAT MOFOKA AND ON THE BACK WINDOW VA DIJIR "AIN'T 8'S " WHAT U GOTA SAY BOUT THAT ??,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHINGON66 said:


> EY PUTO WHEN I GET MY DONK IM PUTTING 30'S ON THAT MOFOKA AND ON THE BACK WINDOW VA DIJIR "AIN'T 8'S " WHAT U GOTA SAY BOUT THAT ??,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:drama:


BAHAHAHAHA DONKS PAY TO BUILD THERE PIECE A SHITS,,,,,,U A CHEAP MOFUKA SO THAT'LL NEVER HAPPN. :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHINGON66 said:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA


HOW SAD U AGREEING WITH A GROWN MAN THAT ONLY BUILDS MODEL CARS JAJAJAJA


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> :drama:


IMO I DON'T SEE DAT AS A DONK,I SEE THAT MORE TOWARDS DA LOWROD CATEGORY,,,,I DON'T THINK IT'S UGLY BUT IF IT WAS MINE IT WUD BE ON JUICE ND 13S BUT DAZ JUS ME,,,,AND I DON'T C THEM WHEELS TURNING WITHOUT BAGGING IT,WHICH I'M PRETTY SURE DAZ WAT THEY DOIN


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> The bottom line is 99% of you walking bleeding vaginas who complain about the big wheel ryders would never, ever say shit to them in person. In fact, you walking minstrel cycles would compliment them on their rides. I feel bad for you "guys" because it must be a huge handicap to have to deal with having a bleeding vagina for a head.


U WORRY TO MUCH ABOUT BEING ACCEPTED BRO :drama:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> U WORRY TO MUCH ABOUT BEING ACCEPTED BRO :drama:


Never go full retard Bro


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Never go full retard Bro


U MAD BRO?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> U MAD BRO?


All caps mad are we ?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> All caps mad are we ?


I ALWAYS TYPE IN CAPS :facepalm:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA DONKS PAY TO BUILD THERE PIECE A SHITS,,,,,,U A CHEAP MOFUKA SO THAT'LL NEVER HAPPN. :drama:


BUT I STILL GOT MY LUNCH MONEY FROM 9TH GRADE


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck big wheels on classic Chevy's keep that big wheel trend on the new shit. And off lay it low"the online resources for LOWRIDERS" do you guys understand that?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHINGON66 said:


> BUT I STILL GOT MY LUNCH MONEY FROM 9TH GRADE


hno::drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck big wheels on classic Chevy's keep that big wheel trend on the new shit. And off* lay it low"the online resources for LOWRIDERS"* do you guys understand that?


:werd:


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA DONKS PAY TO BUILD THERE PIECE A SHITS,,,,,,U A CHEAP MOFUKA SO THAT'LL NEVER HAPPN. :drama:


Lowriders do too fool


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck big wheels on classic Chevy's keep that big wheel trend on the new shit. And off lay it low"the online resources for LOWRIDERS" do you guys understand that?


You're sucking cock right now for.internet money ...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> Lowriders do too fool


wat maybe 3 outta 10 when donks is 9 outta 10?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

* /END TOPIC*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> wat maybe 3 outta 10 when donks is 9 outta 10?


:roflmao:


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> wat maybe 3 outta 10 when donks is 9 outta 10?


:uh: can you back that up?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SyckCutty said:


> :uh: can you back that up?


he cant and wont thats like saying every hot rod in the Riddler circuit was home built.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> wat maybe 3 outta 10 when donks is 9 outta 10?


bahahahahahaha


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> :uh: can you back that up?


i aint know i was in court........


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> he cant and wont thats like saying every hot rod in the Riddler circuit was home built.


i actually know alotta hot rodders that only built homemade  can u back up how many real cars u built,,,,o yea u can......none,:rimshot: besides i see u still quoting people agreeing with them trying act like u know sumtin :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dont make me bust out the pic of da bike u built with shitty welds with ur blazer in the back with a barney sticker on the back side window,and stick on pinstrippin from discount,,lets see if u know sumtin then :facepalm::rofl: thats real custom there


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> * /END TOPIC*



You suck cock to pay your internet bill


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> i actually know alotta hot rodders that only built homemade  can u back up how many real cars u built,,,,o yea u can......none,:rimshot: besides i see u still quoting people agreeing with them trying act like u know sumtin :facepalm:


al impala 863 y al lownslow302 les gusta el chile


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You suck cock to pay your internet bill


weeeeeaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkk repost


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHINGON66 said:


> al lownslow302 les gusta el chile


:werd:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

bajajajajajaajajjajajajajajaja fuck it


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> weeeeeaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkk repost


You suck cock....you get paid....you pay your lnternet Bill


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> My mom suck cock....you get paid....you pay your lnternet Bill


:werd:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> dont make me bust out the pic of da bike u built with shitty welds with ur blazer in the back with a barney sticker on the back side window,and stick on pinstrippin from discount,,lets see if u know sumtin then :facepalm::rofl: thats real custom there


thats all you got, which only proves you get really insecure when your intelligence is questioned and resort to the same MO defense.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats all you got, which only proves you get really insecure when your intelligence is questioned and resort to the same MO defense.


u mad bro?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> u mad bro?


neh my welding skill improved since that pic. how ever what you stated about 3 out of 10 lowriders are shop built is bullshit. 
7 out of 10 lowriders are painted in shops.
9 out of 10 the interior is done in shops.
2 out of 10 a frame is wrapped in a shop.
3 out of 10 a car is juiced at a shop.

the shit you call home built is 90% assembly


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> neh my welding skill improved since that pic. how ever what you stated about 3 out of 10 lowriders are shop built is bullshit.
> 7 out of 10 lowriders are painted in shops.
> 9 out of 10 the interior is done in shops.
> 2 out of 10 a frame is wrapped in a shop.
> ...


ok and
10 out of 10 donks are painted in shops.
10 out of 10 the interior is done in shops.
0 out of 10 are ever simple frame offs.
10 out of 10 da car is built at a shop.




by the way my rides were juiced in my yard or garage by me and sum homeboys,paint of monte was done in backyard by homeboy and sum me alil,im painting my 63,and im taking both frames off in my garage,,so were does that put me,,,,,,o and only shop they goin to is interior


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

o and melting glue isnt welding :facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> ok and
> 10 out of 10 donks are painted in shops.
> 10 out of 10 the interior is done in shops.
> *0 out of 10 are ever simple frame offs.*
> ...


what does that have to do with anything and are you 100% sure of that???. 

and it shows. you should learn to budget so you dont run around on racing slicks


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> what does that have to do with anything and are you 100% sure of that???.
> 
> and it shows. you should learn to budget so you dont run around on racing slicks


bahahahahha lame,,,said once before and ill gladly say it again,,those old ugly 13s where only on for paint,why would i throw a new set of **rims and tires*** on there to get overspray,,,so therfor ur statement is invalid... i should donate them to u so u can own ur first set of 13s,,,and if say u dont want a lowrider or dont have intesions of buildin one then why u on layitlow


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> bahahahahha lame,,,said once before and ill gladly say it again,,those old ugly 13s where only on for paint,why would i throw a new set of **rims and tires*** on there to get overspray,,,so therfor ur statement is invalid... i should donate them to u so u can own ur first set of 13s,,,and if say u dont want a lowrider or dont have intesions of buildin one then *why u on layitlow*


why is that any of your business


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You're sucking cock right now for.internet money ...


You mad huh? Its not my fault you spent you lifetime savings on so 28". And know you can't pay for the internet money. And you probably still in debt on your wheels. So get going on your cocks cause you got a lot catching up to do. I wonder do you like your cocks as big as your wheels ?fagget jajaja


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> You mad huh? Its not my fault you spent you lifetime savings on so 28". And know you can't pay for the internet money. And you probably still in debt on your wheels. So get going on your cocks cause you got a lot catching up to do. I wonder do you like your cocks as big as your wheels ?fagget jajaja


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

pretends hes machete everytime he peels a mango with a knife


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> pretends hes machete everytime he peels a mango with a knife


Now I know why you guys say you guys ARE BALLIN cause whoever buys big rims spends time near the ball sack.Jaja you pretend you are a slut everytime your done with one. Do a come back that disentangle make you look dumb like your wheels. But then again you have nothing good to say back since I'm dissing on you huh?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Now I know why you guys say you guys ARE BALLIN cause whoever buys big rims spends time near the ball sack.Jaja you pretend you are a slut everytime your done with one. Do a come back that disentangle make you look dumb like your wheels. But then again you have nothing good to say back since I'm dissing on you huh?


youre the one thats mad :roflmao:, you jardineros think youre something because you american me and blood in and blood out


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

This whole topic is stupid ass fuk bunch of babies crying about another mans rim size


Fagget much?

:drama:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre the one thats mad :roflmao:, you jardineros think youre something because you american me and blood in and blood out


Oh man everything you say doesn't make sense. But yeah I'm Mexican and proud of it. But no jardinero you probably Mexican too but act like a different race oh well what a shame though. Have fun riding those 30"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Oh man everything you say doesn't make sense. But yeah I'm Mexican and proud of it. But no jardinero you probably Mexican too but act like a different race oh well what a shame though. Have fun riding those 30"


did it? think about it san.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

No I'm something regardless with or without them movies. You need to grow up and get out of movie flicks how old are you 16-18? Obviously you like them cause you watch them dumbass. I'm not mad cause nothing you say hurts me. But you can't come with nothing but little kid bullshit grow a pair and man up.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

You know you Mexican too don't front or lie to your self. Be proud of who you are not what you want to be. I'm no gangster but I am a lowrider fan,Chicano rap and everything in between that has to do with the Chicano lowriding movement. So get over it nobody trying to be something else besides you.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Y don't u two grow balls and duke it out already all this e tuff guy stuff is gay


:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> You know you Mexican too don't front or lie to your self. Be proud of who you are not what you want to be. I'm no gangster but I am a lowrider fan,*Chicano rap* and everything in between that has to do with the *Chicano lowriding movement*. So get over it nobody trying to be something else besides you.


that explains everything /topic
werent you were one of the dumbasses that cried about this picture if i remember right


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nope not me this is fuuny shit. You still don't say your Mexican are you embarrassed? This chino acts more Mexican than you.LOL I can't talk shit about this Guy he does what he wants and at the end of the day this is a lowrder website all he's showing is pride in lowriding. Just a little confussed just like you. Trying to be somebody else.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Nope not me this is fuuny shit. You still don't say your Mexican are you embarrassed? This chino acts more Mexican than you.LOL I can't talk shit about this Guy he does what he wants and at the end of the day this is a lowrder website all he's showing is pride in lowriding. Just a little confussed just like you. Trying to be somebody else.



***...what does race have to do with it ? The music you roll to is probably some oldies aka black music. The impala was designed.by a white guy...the wire wheels you roll been around for almost a hundred years so that ain't new...and hot rodders where the first to roll low.....stop acting like lowriders weren't influenced by other cultures..


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

913ryderWYCO said:


> ***...what does race have to do with it ? The music you roll to is probably some oldies aka black music. The impala was designed.by a white guy...the wire wheels you roll been around for almost a hundred years so that ain't new...and hot rodders where the first to roll low.....stop acting like lowriders weren't influenced by other cultures..


Can I get a amen to that hotrodders were the first to roll low and customize shit.not low riders their just a bite of the hotrodders boooooyaaaaa


And so fukin what who cares its all.about the rides stop been such douch bags about it!


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck you 913ryder Y.M.C.A jaja. Yeah hot rodders were probably first but lowriders were probably lower idiots. I'm bring up the race cause your bed buddy "low nslow" reffering to me as a Mexican which I am. But he probably too. So don't jump to conclusions. I got nothing but respect for each race. Actually I bought my impala and every Guy who has helped me out has been a American I can never hate on them. But I want respect for my RAZA to.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck you 913ryder Y.M.C.A jaja. Yeah hot rodders were probably first but *lowriders were probably lower idiots*. I'm bring up the race cause your bed buddy "low nslow" reffering to me as a Mexican which I am. But he probably too. So don't jump to conclusions. I got nothing but respect for each race. Actually I bought my impala and every Guy who has helped me out has been a American I can never hate on them. But I want respect for my RAZA to.


lower than your IQ since the mid 40s








been riding low since the late early 50s








lower than 99.9% of the cars on this site, owners go above and beyond the call of duty when they lower them. if its not laying rocker your shit aint low enough.








bagged sits lower than lowriders, they only use the bags to get over bumps then its dumped back down










this is lowriding today, you only see them layed out when theyre parked or at shows but most of the time theyre driven around like this(japan being the exception to the rule)









basically the same shit if you add a goofy paintjob


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah your right but lowriding has involved a lot. But its still lowriding just because some people ride there lowriders like that dosent mean we all do it.usually gbodys ride like that not impalas.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> lower than your IQ since the mid 40s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sure have a lot to say for someone thats never built any of those styles of cars except for down to scale models. not to mention you're on a website that you yourself said you don't like lowriders. so i guess you're sol purpose here is to troll this website. :drama:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> you sure have a lot to say for someone thats never built any of those styles of cars except for down to scale models. not to mention you're on a website that you yourself said you don't like lowriders. so i guess you're sol purpose here is to troll this website. :drama:



Stay your ass in the basement gramps


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> you sure have a lot to say for someone thats never built any of those styles of cars except for down to scale models. not to mention you're on a website that you yourself said you don't like lowriders. so i guess you're sol purpose here is to troll this website. :drama:


youre the one trolling


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

bajajajajajaja lownslow302 and driveby both have stick on shit from pepboys and autozone on there cars,,,,,there more custom then anybody :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> you sure have a lot to say for someone thats never built any of those styles of cars except for down to scale models. not to mention you're on a website that you yourself said you don't like lowriders. so i guess you're sol purpose here is to troll this website. :drama:


for once in a lifetime i agree with dis *** :drama:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> bajajajajajaja lownslow302 and driveby both have stick on shit from pepboys and autozone on there cars,,,,,there more custom then anybody :rofl:


When you Fuck your mother, do you sometimes slip up and scream out your sister's name ?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> When you Fuck my mother, do you sometimes slip up and scream out my sister's name ?


happened once :wow:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> lower than your IQ since the mid 40s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate to say it but ur right


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> you sure have a lot to say for someone thats never built any of those styles of cars except for down to scale models. not to mention you're on a website that you yourself said you don't like lowriders. so i guess you're sol purpose here is to troll this website. :drama:


kettle/pot


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> bajajajajajaja lownslow302 and driveby both have stick on shit from pepboys and autozone on there cars,,,,,there more custom then anybody :rofl:


Dnt hate because I did not spend my life savings on a car :facepalm:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Its so true what they call lowriders are just donks on donuts bwaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaa hahaha

:facepalm:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Drivebye and dumbnslow302 are idiot and its a loosing battle well I will let you guys feel good about you guys winning this topic. I will get back to my 62impala project and you Guy can do either one. Go build more models or go "BALLIN"!!!!! So you can pay off your 28" I mean IF you have a car? model cars don't count! Lame as fools.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> lower than your IQ since the mid 40s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Drivebye and dumbnslow302 are idiot and its a loosing battle well I will let you guys feel good about you guys winning this topic. I will get back to my 62impala project and you Guy can do either one. Go build more models or go "BALLIN"!!!!! So you can pay off your 28" I mean IF you have a car? model cars don't count! Lame as fools.


Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaa lowriders are just donks on donuts end of discution u lose hahaha that's so true so f in true donks on donuts


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Dnt hate because I did not spend my life savings on a car :facepalm:


when u make 7-900 a week u aint gotta worry about nun :uh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaa lowriders are just donks on donuts end of discution u lose hahaha that's so true so f in true donks on donuts


smh idiot all that i can say:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> when u make 7-900 a week u aint gotta worry about nun :uh:


:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Its so true what they call lowriders are just donks on donuts bwaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaa hahaha
> 
> :facepalm:





drivebye said:


> Dnt hate because I did not spend my life savings on a car :facepalm:





drivebye said:


> Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaa lowriders are just donks on donuts end of discution u lose hahaha that's so true so f in true donks on donuts


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 460780
> View attachment 460781
> View attachment 460782


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> when u make 7-900 a week u aint gotta worry about nun :uh:


I make about dat much and I still got tons to worry about. :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 460789
> View attachment 460791
> View attachment 460793


You're basically proving what I posted right


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> I make about dat much and I still got tons to worry about. :uh:


he lives in the sticks of Florida of course he's ballin


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> I make about dat much and I still got tons to worry about. :uh:


u must not be doin sumtin right cause i got about 2gs in bills at da end of each month and i still have money in the bank and to spend


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> he lives in the sticks of Florida of course he's ballin


in case u didnt know it cost alot to live in florida,,,go check it out and u would know.......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> in case u didnt know it cost alot to live in florida,,,go check it out and u would know.......


if you live in orlando or Miami, your ass lives in lakeland:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> if you live in orlando or Miami, your ass lives in lakeland:roflmao:


:facepalm:shows how much u know......just google it and you will know,cause all u know is wat google tells u,,,and let me guess, u saying orlando cause of disney and miami cause of the beach,,in case u havent googled yet orlando is right around da corner


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> in case u didnt know it cost alot to live in florida,,,go check it out and u would know.......


try living where i live breh

houses start at $350k nd thats 4 a shithole


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> try living where i live breh
> 
> houses start at $350k nd thats 4 a shithole


yea but how many people gunna buy a house cash,,,how much is mortgage/month


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> u must not be doin sumtin right cause i got about 2gs in bills at da end of each month and i still have money in the bank and to spend


Yeah private school tuition for two kids, mortgage, utilities and etc. FML


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Drivebye and dumbnslow302 are idiot and its a loosing battle well I will let you guys feel good about you guys winning this topic. I will get back to my 62impala project and you Guy can do either one. Go build more models or go "BALLIN"!!!!! So you can pay off your 28" I mean IF you have a car? model cars don't count! Lame as fools.


28? I got 24'$ madam and they been paid off since 08 bwaaahhhaaaaaaa !y u mad? Am off to my project 75 cutty now! Lmao I love it when hatters think they know some one bwaaaahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

:facepalm: just to let u know my cutty will not I repeat not be a donk on donuts like all the so called lowriders in here riding 6 feet off the ground my 300 lower than u mini donks


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> 28? I got 24'$ madam and they been paid off since 08 bwaaahhhaaaaaaa !y u mad? Am off to my project 75 cutty now! Lmao I love it when hatters think they know some one bwaaaahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> :facepalm: just to let u know my cutty will not I repeat not be a donk on donuts like all the so called lowriders in here riding 6 feet off the ground my 300 lower than u mini donks


haters gonna hate,now gtfo ima hater:rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Yeah private school tuition for two kids, mortgage, utilities and etc. FML


takem outta private school,they turn out worst anyway goin there than regular skool


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> when u make 7-900 a week u aint gotta worry about nun :uh:


:drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHINGON66 said:


> :drama:


:420:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> yea but how many people gunna buy a house cash,,,how much is mortgage/month


im moving out of a house i rented, i was payin $2000 a month + utilities ($500ish)

buying a place for $380k, $25k down and roughly $1600/month mortgage + utilities

:burn:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> smh idiot all that i can say:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Straight up drivebye is a idiot. I think he hates on lowriders because he wants one but can't afford one. Keep your head up one day you will have one and leave the model cars in the past. And maybe for once in your life you will be on a LOWRIDER website for its actually use not think of Bering the king of arguments


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im moving out of a house i rented, i was payin $2000 a month + utilities ($500ish)
> 
> buying a place for $380k, $25k down and roughly $1600/month mortgage + utilities
> 
> :burn:


dam no spit or vaseline added lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> dam no spit or vaseline added lol


they sprinkle sand on it actually


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :facepalm:shows how much u know......just google it and you will know,cause all u know is wat google tells u,,,and let me guess, u saying orlando cause of disney and miami cause of the beach,,in case u havent googled yet orlando is right around da corner


no and no, you that fucking stupid? i wouldnt call a hour drive being next to orlando:twak:


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> *u must not be doin sumtin right cause i got about 2gs in bills* at da end of each month and i still have money in the bank and to spend


Bitch please, you live with your girl's parents :roflmao:What the fuck you know about bills, and a house mortgage!You're a fool for that one Slick


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> *takem outta* private school,they *turn out worst* anyway *goin* there than regular skool


he should considering how you turned out :rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

these are the days of our lives ...


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 460780
> View attachment 460781
> View attachment 460782


Bwaaahhaaa last mans resort gay ass photo word shop! Keep on rollin ur donk on donuts

Haha y u mad?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty fukin pathetic when grown folks gotta talk about how much they so call make . When the disccution has no were in it how much u make ! That just proves u lost ur gay ass argument !

Gay much worryin about what another man rolls! Cough cough u can cut the gayness up in hurrrt wiff a knife! Outs


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

MR 59 said:


> Bitch please, you live with your girl's parents :roflmao:What the fuck you know about bills, and a house mortgage!You're a fool for that one Slick


Bwaaahhaaaaaaa owned like a bitch! Its usualy the ones that live rent/morge free that try to brag about how much loot they got 
:facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MR 59 said:


> Bitch please, you live with your girl's parents :roflmao:What the fuck you know about bills, and a house mortgage!You're a fool for that one Slick


bahahahahahahahahaha dumass fool,i got mortgage,light,gas,cable,truck payment,2 projects,insurance on 4 cars,,,and guess what im only 21, and guess wat ur pussy ass still hiding behind a troll account sucking my dick following my everypost


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaaahhaaaaaaa owned like a bitch! Its usualy the ones that live rent/morge free that try to brag about how much loot they got
> :facepalm:


funny how little u know:facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Pretty fukin pathetic when grown folks gotta talk about how much they so call make . When the disccution has no were in it how much u make ! That just proves u lost ur gay ass argument !
> 
> Gay much worryin about what another man rolls! Cough cough u can cut the gayness up in hurrrt wiff a knife! Outs


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> he should considering how you turned out :rofl:


coming from a pedo that lures kids in with model cars :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> no and no, you that fucking stupid? i wouldnt call a hour drive being next to orlando:twak:


did u google it already


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im moving out of a house i rented, i was payin $2000 a month + utilities ($500ish)
> 
> buying a place for $380k, $25k down and roughly $1600/month mortgage + utilities
> 
> :burn:


No reason you said fuck Canada breh


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Drivebye king of online disputes he's on another level.jajaja. spend more time on classifieds and find a car to build or buy so you wont be hating on us lowriders.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> No reason you said fuck Canada breh


yea and im mad :angry:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaaahhaaa last mans resort gay ass photo word shop! Keep on rollin ur donk on donuts
> 
> Haha y u mad?


only one mad is da one that gets mad wen a lowrider hits switchs on his 300 nd when his girl gets wet for it too


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> they sprinkle sand on it actually


lol


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> bahahahahahahahahaha dumass fool,i got mortgage,light,gas,cable,truck payment,2 projects,insurance on 4 cars,,,and guess what im only 21, and guess wat ur pussy ass still hiding behind a troll account sucking my dick following my everypost
> View attachment 460889


bitch stop it, I know you and your lady:werd: Stop lying out your ass!:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MR 59 said:


> bitch stop it, I know you and your lady:werd: Stop lying out your ass!:rimshot:


bahahahahaha fool the only thing u know is how to ride these nuts


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> bahahahahaha fool the only thing u know is how to ride these nuts


lol, so does your wife:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MR 59 said:


> lol, so does your wife:roflmao:


yes she does,i get it wen i want:h5:


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> yes she does,i get it wen i want:h5:


I know you lucky fucker


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MR 59 said:


> I know you lucky fucker


makin it seem like u know me


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> coming from a pedo that lures kids in with model cars :roflmao:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Straight up drivebye is a idiot. I think he hates on lowriders because he wants one but can't afford one. Keep your head up one day you will have one and leave the model cars in the past. And maybe for once in your life you will be on a LOWRIDER website for its actually use not think of Bering the king of arguments


Bwaaaaahhhhaaaaaaa.fools speaking on stuff they know nuthing about bwahhhaaaaaaaaa keep rollin ur donks on donuts and thinking its a lowrider with them 6feet ajustible lift kits!


Wen I did lowride my cutty was never more than 3 inches from the hround ay all times! Never 6feet ass in the air lookin like it wanted it in the ass


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaaaaahhhhaaaaaaa.fools speaking on stuff they know nuthing about bwahhhaaaaaaaaa keep rollin ur donks on donuts and thinking its a lowrider with them 6feet ajustible lift kits!


dam takin one of blownslows lame jokes are ya???? how pathetic specially cause hes a model car builder


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Straight up drivebye is a idiot. I think he hates on lowriders because he wants one but can't afford one. Keep your head up one day you will have one and leave the model cars in the past. And maybe for once in your life you will be on a LOWRIDER website for its actually use not think of Bering the king of arguments


one of the first signs of a ***** being mad is misspelled words


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> one of the first signs of a ***** being mad is misspelled words


u would know wudnt ya???? and ur pic is a fail,,,,came up as a ''x'' wait for it.......wait for it.............BAM!


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Hahaha o I can't afford one wen my rides is payed for ! Lmao I was lowridin since I was 16 wen it was real. Not like now fake ass fuk ! All about how much they spend on their fruity looop pink and murple paint jobs!

Soon as am done up grading my coolin system in the cutty them center gold donuts is off. 

Stocks back on with a 3inch drop real lowridin statis not donk on donuts type of stuff


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> u would know wudnt ya???? and ur pic is a fail,,,,came up as a ''x'' wait for it.......wait for it.............BAM!
> View attachment 460943


lol thats all you got, but then again its expected of you.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Drivebye if you been lowriding for a while the. You should know that lowriders have always use 13""donuts" have true spokes,supremes,Dayton's etc. Fucking dumbass I'm telling you.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Drivebye if you been lowriding for a while the. You should know that lowriders have always use *13""donuts*" have true spokes,supremes,Dayton's etc. Fucking dumbass I'm telling you.


you fucking noob :twak: the original tru spokes were 14s, not sure about supremes but im sure they werent available in 13s back in the day.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you fucking noob :twak: the original tru spokes were 14s, not sure about supremes but im sure they werent available in 13s back in the day.


My bad model car builder.14" one inch more.They still weren't 20+ idiot.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

My bad model car builder 13-14 is what he considers doughnuts. Quit playing captain save a hoe.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> My bad model car builder.14" one inch more.They still weren't 20+ idiot.


:uh: im not the one that needs to get my facts straight


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Drivebye if you been lowriding for a while the. You should know that lowriders have always use 13""donuts" have true spokes,supremes,Dayton's etc. Fucking dumbass I'm telling you.


Dumb cunt old skool.lowriders I mean the real ones rolled 14's or 15's dropped! Every one knows that!

Any ways I dnt hate on shit just clowin on u foolios that think you know what lowriders are!

I like all cars that are done taste fully euros,donks,new cars on rims,4x4 I dnt care if it looks good it looks good ill roll any good lookin ride!


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jaja talking about real lowriders look a your ugly as cutty nothing og lowriding about that. Seems like you confused low/donk make up your mind MR.OG lowrider.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Jaja talking about real lowriders look a your ugly as cutty nothing og lowriding about that. Seems like you confused low/donk make up your mind MR.OG lowrider.


Bwaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa I took the 14 off and put them ugly tangs on porque am not gonna ruin good tires if the car is sitting been worked on geez dude get off my nuts!

It ain't gonna roll spokes no more kida defets the purpose of that swooped up big block I drop in her!

Now peesent on to ur next fail comment bring it


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Here yea go for if ur one them pic or blah blah blah suck these nuts. I said it before my cutty ain't a lowrider no more its gonna be a lowrod fuk tiny wheels that shake if u go over 30mph yahhhhaaaaaahhhaaa 

:facepalm:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

So if you not a lowrider or building one why you on a lowrider web site. Man get the fucking point.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> So if you not a lowrider or building one why you on a lowrider web site. Man get the fucking point.


the same reason why the chicken crossed the road, bread always lands butter side down,the sky is blue, why magnets are miracles
a 63 will always be a six fo, training day invented lowriding, the chronic is the blueprint of lowriding, cats land on their feet, and airplanes fly.




















because fuck you thats why


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

drivebye said:


> Here yea go for if ur one them pic or blah blah blah suck these nuts. I said it before my cutty ain't a lowrider no more its gonna be a lowrod fuk tiny wheels that shake if u go over 30mph yahhhhaaaaaahhhaaa
> 
> :facepalm:


EY puto fuck your big wheels 13s all day everyday go to a hot rod website with that crap your building:finger:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> the same reason why the chicken crossed the road, bread always lands butter side down,the sky is blue, why magnets are miracles
> a 63 will always be a six fo, training day invented lowriding, the chronic is the blueprint of lowriding, cats land on their feet, and airplanes fly.
> 
> 
> ...




:facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> :facepalm:


youre from Solow cc your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> So if you not a lowrider or building one why you on a lowrider web site. Man get the fucking point.


there ignorent fucks your never guna prove your point on here son pendejos homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre from Solow cc your opinion is invalid.


im from no car club if you were smart it means ridin solo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> im from no car club if you were smart it means ridin solo


you must be one of those "hang on every word" chicano rapper fans right. or is that a colorado way of saying it to sound cool.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> there ignorent fucks your never guna prove your point on here son pendejos homie


Straight up homie they are pendejos they think they so smart and think there proving a point on a lowrider website. But they get more pendejosbythe minute.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> there ignorent fucks your never guna prove your point on here son pendejos homie


Straight up homie they are pendejos they think they so smart and think there proving a point on a lowrider website. But they get more pendejos bythe minute.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

But to all the lowriders. when these dum fucks say they "BALLIN" on them 28". Its cause they are admitting to spending time on some guys balls to pay there life time debt on there stupid wheels.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Yall still mad :inout:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> But to all the lowriders. when these dum fucks say they "BALLIN" on them 28". Its cause they are admitting to spending time on some guys balls to pay there life time debt on there stupid wheels.



Bwaaaahhhaaaaa what a lame fuker!lowlows are build to please another man big wheels are to get the bitches t
! So who realy the one with nuts on their mind?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Straight up homie they are pendejos they think they so smart and think there proving a point on a lowrider website. But they get more pendejosbythe minute.


When you found out you were attracted to little boys you were cool with it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Straight up homie they are pendejos they think they so smart and think there proving a point on a lowrider website. But they get more pendejos bythe minute.


i love how you think thats whats going on :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Yall mini donks mad ? Y u mad for?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

drivebye said:


> Yall mini donks mad ? Y u mad for?


only the g bodys and caprices should be called mini donks


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaaaahhhaaaaa what a lame fuker!lowlows are build to please another man big wheels are to get the bitches t
> ! So who realy the one with nuts on their mind?


u got a chrysler wit stick on side ports so gtfo


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i love how you think thats whats going on :roflmao:





drivebye said:


> Yall mini donks mad ? Y u mad for?


how old are yall?? and yal still argueing over da interwebs???? dam go outside,work on a car,go to work,do something, dam,,and someone younger is telling yall this,how sad,act yalls age not yals shoe size


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> how old are yall?? and yal still argueing over da interwebs???? dam go outside,work on a car,go to work,do something, dam,,and someone younger is telling yall this,how sad,act yalls age not yals shoe size


you should meet keetle


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you should meet keetle


i wud say i got sumtin u can meet but looks like u been met it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> i wud say i got sumtin u can meat


might wanna throw a no **** in there somewhere :ugh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> might wanna throw a no **** in there somewhere :ugh:


he likes to ride so he knows wat he likes to meet,,hes been doing it to everybody


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> might wanna throw a no **** in there somewhere :ugh:


x2 you should read his quote ***** went all yoda on it :roflmao:

im pretty sure the line is act your age not your shoe size


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> i likes to ride meat,ive been doing it to everybody


:burn:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 you should read his quote ***** went all yoda on it :roflmao:
> 
> im pretty sure the line is act your age not your shoe size


u mad u pedo lures kids in wif model cars ****** guy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> u mad u pedo lures kids in wif model cars ****** guy





IMPALA863 said:


> how sad,act yalls age not yals shoe size


:werd: if trying to call someone out on their maturity level you at least make a effort to show it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> my body is ready


:ugh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :werd: if trying to call someone out on their maturity level you at least make a effort to show it


serious question how old are you ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> serious question how old are you ?


ask around everyone has a good guess


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> ask around everyone has a good guess


:facepalmoor guy,u ashamed that u old and build only model cars??


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> :facepalmoor guy,u ashamed that u old and build only model cars??


i got a good laugh,slick.


but look back on this thread since you started posting and ask yourself who people are gonna see as the mature minded poster


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i got a good laugh,slick.
> 
> 
> but look back on this thread since you started posting and ask yourself who people are gonna see as the mature minded poster


who cares,,thats why esjmami going to beat ur ass:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> who cares,,thats why esjmami going to beat ur ass:rofl:


cause only a pussy would let a bitch do his dirty work


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> cause only a pussy would let a bitch do his dirty work


coming from a guy that dont go to shows anymore cause he scared to show his face,u know where im from and u know were im located,,,dats why ur location says Badalamdabad, Afghanistanimation ,,whos the pussy now huh BITCH :nicoderm:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> u got a chrysler wit stick on side ports so gtfo


Please do highlight.these said stick on ports on my ride! Please do I can't seen to find them


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

drivebye said:


> Please do highlight.these said stick on ports on my ride! Please do I can't seen to find them


bahahahaha


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> how old are yall?? and yal still argueing over da interwebs???? dam go outside,work on a car,go to work,do something, dam,,and someone younger is telling yall this,how sad,act yalls age not yals shoe size


Whose arguin? Lmao its funny how offended yall type of folks get! I can care less what u say about my ride .but love to show u what u say is all bull because yall nikkas mad u roll donk statis on donuts but yet try and clown on donks or big rims bwaahhaaaaaa no wonder lowriders are dying out fast fast as fuk.


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> coming from a guy that dont go to shows anymore cause he scared to show his face,u know where im from and u know were im located,,,dats why ur location says Badalamdabad, Afghanistanimation ,,*whos the pussy now huh BITCH *:nicoderm:


you still are Slick:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MR 59 said:


> you still are Slick:roflmao:


coming from another one that got called out on hiding behinda troll account and still hasnt posted his info yet, i know u got another account that u havent logged on ina while cause u trollin :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Whose arguin? Lmao its funny how offended yall type of folks get! I can care less what u say about my ride .but love to show u what u say is all bull because yall nikkas mad u roll donk statis on donuts but yet try and clown on donks or big rims bwaahhaaaaaa no wonder lowriders are dying out fast fast as fuk.


bahaha whos offended now wif yo stick on ports,,,and its cause the trend/fad is to ride big rims on chrylsers and chargers,,,,just follow the crowd homie :thumbsup: lol u sound worst than me,atleast im fuckin with people [no ****] 1st u say everybody and there mommas has a lowrider,now u say they dying out.....which one is it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> coming from a guy that dont go to shows anymore cause he scared to show his face,u know where im from and u know were im located,,,dats why ur location says Badalamdabad, Afghanistanimation ,,whos the pussy now huh BITCH :nicoderm:


Says the pussy that brings a girl into the equation , I rep for my habib ******:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> Says the pussy that brings a girl into the equation , I rep for my habib ******:thumbsup:


its not my fault she gunna beat ur ass for talkin shit,,,is that why u dont go to shows?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> bahaha whos offended now wif yo stick on ports,,,and its cause the trend/fad is to ride big rims on chrylsers and chargers,,,,just follow the crowd homie :thumbsup: lol u sound worst than me,atleast im fuckin with people [no ****] 1st u say everybody and there mommas has a lowrider,now u say they dying out.....which one is it?


Like I said please do show me these ports u speak of! Beaaahhaaaaaaa tgis nikka mad he startin to halusinate! And see shit that dnt exist!

Hate is a madafuker! Its no good


What exactly are u doing? Followin the am a cholio crowed respect my gangsterizim beaaahhhhhaaa


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not mad. But as for you get your shit together on the ugly as cutlass. What ever you do to it still going to look ugly.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Like I said please do show me these ports u speak of! Beaaahhaaaaaaa tgis nikka mad he startin to halusinate! And see shit that dnt exist!
> 
> Hate is a madafuker! Its no good


take ur stick on ports outta here......everytime u say sumtn about hate it reminds me of this pic....and denial is madafuka!


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> I'm not mad. But as for you get your shit together on the ugly as cutlass. What ever you do to it still going to look ugly.


Bwaaahhhaaaaa u sound like them fools back in the day when I was in highschool callin my ride ugly! Bwaahhhaaaaa 


Funny how when it wad lowlow rolling I got bunch props saying they ain't know a big body cutty could look so good!

Ur the pro lowrider tho so I guess what u say is true


:facepalm:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> take ur stick on ports outta here......everytime u say sumtn about hate it reminds me of this pic....and denial is madafuka!
> View attachment 461358


Show me the ports dnt change the subject! Photo shop or some thing so ur envy dnt show as much bawwaaahhaaa 

This dude mad


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Show me the ports dnt change the subject! Photo shop or some thing so ur rnvy dnt show as much bawwaaahhaaa
> 
> This dude mad


only one mad is u with ur 20s,,pepboys chrome,and stick on ports with a 20'' emblem :facepalm:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> only one mad is u with ur 20s,,pepboys chrome,and stick on ports with a 20'' emblem :facepalm:


Bwaahhhaaaaaaaa no no their 24 only real geez roll 24 20's are for ballers on a budget 

Hahahagahaha ill leave u alone I see u about to brake ur phone or com what ever u on.

Hahaha this nikkas are mad got clownd on mini donks with ajustible 6ft lift kits . Haha rollin like straight donks on a budget wifft their baby size rims


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaahhhaaaaaaaa no no their 24 only real geez roll 24 20's are for ballers on a budget
> 
> Hahahagahaha ill leave u alone I see u about to brake ur phone or com what ever u on.
> 
> Hahaha this nikkas are mad got clownd on mini donks with ajustible 6ft lift kits . Haha rollin like straight donks on a budget wifft their baby size rims


dam u sound dumber and dumber everytime u type,,,go rip off them stick on side ports and take ur anger out,,,its funny how u say im mad but u either sayin that cuz u have no good comebacks or ur the one mad,,,,im just chillin...........


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> dam u sound dumber and dumber everytime u type,,,go rip off them stick on side ports and take ur anger out,,,its funny how u say im mad but u either sayin that cuz u have no good comebacks or ur the one mad,,,,im just chillin...........


Did ain't read but I can tell this nikka mad ass.fuk bwaaahhhaa


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> i cant read but u can tell im mad ass.fuk bwaaahhhaa


:werd:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> :werd:


Did ain't but I can tell this nikka mad ass fuk 

Un chill pill before u get a stroke man lmao


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Did ain't but u can tell im mad ass fuk
> 
> Un chill pill before i get a stroke for u makin fun of my side ports man lmao


:werd:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> :werd:


:werd:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Bwaaaahhhaaaaa what a lame fuker!lowlows are build to please another man big wheels are to get the bitches t
> ! So who realy the one with nuts on their mind?


Well yeah have you looked in mirror? You guys need all the help you guys can get to get bitches. Daam homie just give up stop making a fool of your self.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Well yeah have you looked in mirror? You guys need all the help you guys can get to get bitches. Daam homie just give up stop making a fool of your self.


he thinks hes maken sumeone mad


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Well yeah have you looked in mirror? You guys need all the help you guys can get to get bitches. Daam homie just give up stop making a fool of your self.


Goes to show how in the closet u are bwaaaaahhaaaaa self ownage, they build cars to please other men and know he worrying about another mans looks 
:facepalm:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Hijo de su madre hahaga richerd just styls owned him self wiff his lame wanna be 1st grade trash talk just kill ur self already


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Hijo de su madre hahaga richerd just styls owned him self wiff his lame wanna be _*1st grade trash talk *_just kill ur self already


ur one to talk:uh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

here yal go now gtfo



http://www.kingofthestreet.com/


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> ur one to talk:uh:


Oh stikin up for ur bromans? Gay much

:facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Oh stikin up for ur bromans? Gay much
> 
> :facepalm:


is that all u got?


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck all you fuckers that hate on lowriders . If it low on the ground or ass up its still lowriding hate on it but it is what it is. You drivebye sell that cutty cause honestly looks like shit. Just try not to get in to much debt with your 28" so you wont have to be "BALLIN" as much unless that's your nasty ways of doing shit.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck all you fuckers that hate on lowriders . If it low on the ground or ass up its still lowriding hate on it but it is what it is. You drivebye sell that cutty cause honestly looks like shit. Just try not to get in to much debt with your 28" so you wont have to be "BALLIN" as much unless that's your nasty ways of doing shit.


Did aint read but this closet liver is mad yo!

:werd:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

bwahhhaaaaaaaa I can do 30's if I want pay it at once but that's just as gay as havin tiny wheels on a over sized car bwahhhaaaaa ! 

Classy lookin cars are sweet done properly! Lmao but I might put 30's on the tahoe I just got tho good lookin out


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well there you go idiot have a good time building your piece of shit and change your name to king of online disputes. I'm pretty sure that you think your a gangster by know with all your talking. You straight online banging. Well I'm out I'm to scared to continue with your gangster as ways. LOL dumbass!!!!


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Fuck all you fuckers that hate on lowriders . If it low on the ground or ass up its still lowriding hate on it but it is what it is. You drivebye sell that cutty cause honestly looks like shit. Just try not to get in to much debt with your 28" so you wont have to be "BALLIN" as much unless that's your nasty ways of doing shit.


Fool don't you know about rent and roll?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> Fool don't you know about rent and roll?


:rofl: or rent a wheels


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Well there you go idiot have a good time building your piece of shit and change your name to king of online disputes. I'm pretty sure that you think your a gangster by know with all your talking. You straight online banging. Well I'm out I'm to scared to continue with your gangster as ways. LOL dumbass!!!!



Y u mad? Was I far out grew that gayness wanna be the tuffest ese around lmao! Dnt take it so personal dude jeez


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Don Dueces said:


> Fool don't you know about rent and roll?


Fuk that rent to own shit u pay double even triple !ur better of saving ur lunch monies for a year or so and get em cash like I did !


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

drivebye said:


> Fuk that rent to own shit u pay double even triple !ur better of saving ur lunch monies for a year or so and get em cash like I did !


:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Y u mad?_* Was I far out grew that gayness *_wanna be the tuffest ese around lmao! Dnt take it so personal dude jeez


cricket............


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> cricket............


On a serioo note what do u call a car like mines? Car on rims ?or a lowrider? I do roll much lowers these donks wifft 10ft lift kits on them on tiny wheels!


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

My transformation full blown radical built what u think of it super fly.huh


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> My transformation full blown radical built what u think of it super fly.huh


i like the stick on side ports....there custom


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

What about this full blown radical built! Show stoppa


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> On a serioo note what do u call a car like mines? Car on rims ?or a lowrider? I do roll much lowers these donks wifft 10ft lift kits on them on tiny wheels!


i call it a piece a shit car on 20s..................just simply cause its a dodge


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> i like the stick on side ports....there custom


Lmai this nikka thinks that lame comment gets to me bwaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaa

Bwaaaahhhhaaaaa


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> i call it a piece a shit car on 20s..................just simply cause its a dodge


Its a lowrider dude


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Its a lowrider dude


yes it is with the custom stick on side ports and chrome:rimshot:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

drivebye said:


> My transformation full blown radical built what u think of it super fly.huh


nice daily


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Its still american made in the heart of detroit try again!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> nice daily


x63 nice dodge honda wit stick on ports


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Am a true lowrider yaaaaa buddy


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Am a true lowrider yaaaaa buddy
> 
> Ur paisa comment makes no sence
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

drivebye said:


> On a serioo note what do u call a car like mines? Car on rims ?or a lowrider? I do roll much lowers these donks wifft 10ft lift kits on them on tiny wheels!


I call that piece of shit a poser trying to be both at the same time.seems like you just trying to fit it no matter what it takes. You no true lowrider don't lie to your self.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

What's a true lowrider?


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

A car with 13's and custom paint?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> What's a true lowrider?


x9.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> I call that piece of shit a poser trying to be both at the same time.seems like you just trying to fit it no matter what it takes. You no true lowrider don't lie to your self.


Lmao of richard oh richy you know nuthing about what u speak please stop u made ur self look gay already all by ur self know this! Tell me please how am mixin two styles in one to fit in? Does my 300 got spokez?

Or does it got the style rims a newer car needs to look good? 

Please to tell me wats lowrider style in my car? The tint?only lowriders can have tint? Or after market rims? Or after market accesorys chrome at that for the car? 


U neef to just slap ur self! Dnt type angry breath ten times log off come back with a clear unmad head!

:faceslap:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> What's a true lowrider?


THE PERSON IS THE TRUE LOWRIDER


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

You not a lowrider if you roll 15"and up that's my opinion if you don't like oh well bitch but your cutty is fucking ugly. Get butthurt you should consider building model cars.


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> THE PERSON IS THE TRUE LOWRIDER


Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> You not a lowrider if you roll 15"and up that's my opinion if you don't like oh well bitch but your cutty is fucking ugly. Get butthurt you should consider building model cars.


Dude I make no sence ur a idiot bwaaahhhhaaaaaa go back and read pendejo! Learn to read and comprehends baboso hahaga hijo de pendejon eres wey!o already explaned y is on them ugly ass spokes am not gonna repeat my self to a turd lover

I did build model cars befor so wat? What's ur point u fail at life dude ur ignorant as fuk straight indio hahaha


With that y u mad ? Build model cars like if its a insult bwaaahhhaaa I wish I could do and half the pations them dudes have they build some sick ass shit just like the real ones I bet u would glue ur hands together lmao

:facepalm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> You not a lowrider if you roll 15"and up that's my opinion if you don't like oh well bitch but your cutty is fucking ugly. Get butthurt you should consider building model cars.


This


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> This


I concur token


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> I concur token


Don't quote me bitch, cause ain sed shit...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Don't quote me bitch, cause ain sed shit...


I wish i could give you a black eye or swollen lip  but you know i can't










































Cuz teh interwebz aint serious bidness :happysad: wish teh **** in this topic knew that


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> I wish i could give you a black eye or swollen lip  but you know i can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Joseph.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

If u two homos ain't got no productive replys stay the fuk out!


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

drivebye said:


> If u two homos ain't got no productive replys stay the fuk out!


x2 :angry:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> I agree Joseph.


Thats real life :angry:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

drivebye said:


> If u two homos ain't got no productive replys stay the fuk out!


 :werd: fuck off lowgen *******


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

drivebye said:


> Fuk that rent to own shit u pay double even triple !ur better of saving ur lunch monies for a year or so and get em cash like I did !


damn you have to save all that for some me-2s,you got your priorities all fuked up guey


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> damn you have to save all that for some me-2s,you got your priorities all fuked up guey


How is that foolio ass? My house is paid off so is my car! Got a second car loan and workin on a second home to rent out like my first!

U lookin real stupid right know


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> :werd: fuck off lowgen *******


How cute u **** take turns turning each otheirs butter?

:facepalm:


----------



## Burqueno (Mar 30, 2012)

Its a shame what they done to that clean ass deuce this aint tonka land fellas old school rides look hella fucked up on dem big ass rims bro but to each his own it aint my fedia dumped into it.....


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Burqueno said:


> Its a shame what they done to that clean ass deuce this aint tonka land fellas old school rides look hella fucked up on dem big ass rims bro but to each his own it aint my fedia dumped into it.....



So do undersized tires/rims they look silly ass fuk on any thing bigger than a pinto!but like u said to each their own

O thought the duce looked ok.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

drivebye said:


> So do undersized tires/rims they look silly ass fuk on any thing bigger than a pinto!but like u said to each their own
> 
> O thought the duce looked ok.


impalas came with 14s originaly how are 13s to much smaller :twak: pendejo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:machinegun::chuck:


----------



## Burqueno (Mar 30, 2012)

[pQUOTE=drivebye;15366562]So do undersized tires/rims they look silly ass fuk on any thing bigger than a pinto!but like u said to each their own

O thought the duce looked ok.[/QUOTE]
The deuce is dope thats one the cleanest or the cleanest impalas ever made in my opinion but the rims r wac as fuck homie dont get me wrong some of the newer rides look pretty clean on dubbs n up but a lowrider	isnt a lowrider on 28s bro thts on the real doggy


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Drivebye your a pedejo and you know. Impalas came with 14" I bet you can't tell if it's a 13"or 14" at a glance. Are yo going to say they came with 20s. Who a pendejo know? And your car is still ugly with or without them ugly as wheels. Did you understand stand that pendejo.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

^^^^ ******


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> impalas came with 14s originaly how are 13s to much smaller :twak: pendejo


Ur arguements are fukin retared along with richys nut riddin hop on the banwagon!

14 ' rims with what big ballon tires dumb cunts! Fuk yall are retarded as mother fukers ! You **** have no good info and are not true lowriders am done wift u baffons come back when u got real facts 

And wifft a a not mad head u **** make no sence idiots


So wift that y yall mad ridin each others nuts


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Drivebye your a pedejo and you know. Impalas came with 14" I bet you can't tell if it's a 13"or 14" at a glance. Are yo going to say they came with 20s. Who a pendejo know? And your car is still ugly with or without them ugly as wheels. Did you understand stand that pendejo.


The fuk I cant unlike u I was a real lowride I can tell real quik madam!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

drivebye said:


> Ur arguements are fukin retared along with richys nut riddin hop on the banwagon!
> 
> 14 ' rims with what big ballon tires dumb cunts! Fuk yall are retarded as mother fukers ! You **** have no good info and are not true lowriders am done wift u baffons come back when u got real facts
> 
> ...


You get your facts strait *** and pull those big wheels out your ass so you could type better:buttkick:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> You get your facts strait *** and pull those big wheels out your ass so you could type better:buttkick:


Thanks for provin my point!

:facepalm:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Thanks for provin my point!
> 
> :facepalm:


Calm down Mr.real lowrider real lowriders role 13-14 and that's that if you like it or you don't deal with it.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

drivebye said:


> Thanks for provin my point!
> 
> :facepalm:


:guns::burn:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

drivebye said:


> How is that foolio ass? My house is paid off so is my car! Got a second car loan and workin on a second home to rent out like my first!
> 
> U lookin real stupid right know


saving for a whole year for some me-2 24s is STUPID,explaining your financial situation to a stranger on the net= FAIL

ever heard of assets?a smart business man would of not saved up for a year,clearly you need the money for other things if you have to save for a whole year for a petty 1000-1500 worth of wheels that are worthless due to the re-sale value even 2 days after purchase.


U LOOKIN REAL STUPID RIGHT NOW:rofl:
NOW CARRY ON,


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> saving for a whole year for some me-2 24s is STUPID,explaining your financial situation to a stranger on the net= FAIL
> 
> ever heard of assets?a smart business man would of not saved up for a year,clearly you need the money for other things if you have to save for a whole year for a petty 1000-1500 worth of wheels that are worthless due to the re-sale value even 2 days after purchase.
> 
> ...



Did ain't read !

But y u mad?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> saving for a whole year for some me-2 24s is STUPID,explaining your financial situation to a stranger on the net= FAIL
> 
> ever heard of assets?a smart business man would of not saved up for a year,clearly you need the money for other things if you have to save for a whole year for a petty 1000-1500 worth of wheels that are worthless due to the re-sale value even 2 days after purchase.
> 
> ...







Ok I read it bwaaaahhhaaaaa ur stupidity realy shows! Lmao this nikka talkin about my personal financial situation like he my bnk teller lmao omg omg this foolio a retard! Fyi oh foe get it bwahhhaaaaa its funny how people think they know ur whole life from acouple post 

:facepalm:

Joe on filthy peeseant


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

drivebye said:


> Did ain't read !
> 
> But y u mad?


u cant spell either baller:roflmao:



drivebye said:


> Ok I read it bwaaaahhhaaaaa ur stupidity realy shows! Lmao this nikka talkin about my personal financial situation like he my bnk teller lmao omg omg this foolio a retard! Fyi oh foe get it bwahhhaaaaa its funny how people think they know ur whole life from acouple post
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> Joe on filthy peeseant


you talk too much..is why WE all know your finacial situation 



























u mad bro?:roflmao:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> u cant spell either baller:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:faceslap:


Yea just like every one on here just shits money out no one on here saves for their next upgrade just me right? Lmao

Ur such a big balla rich guy if u want any thing u just go get it any time riiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhttttttttt!

:drama: 

Por please keep makin ur self look like a fool!


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

One car and house paid for working on sec house payment to rent out also oh my oh my yea am financialy hurtin lmao I love it thanks I know am doing something right when folks try and talk down on u like they know u baaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa bwaaaahhhhaaaaa. U never now I might be ur next landlord I rather not spend 100,000 on a car now maybe later but like u the wise said I have to assets lmao 

I want my money on the first peeseant


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> saving for a whole year for some me-2 24s is STUPID,explaining your financial situation to a stranger on the net= FAIL
> 
> ever heard of assets?a smart business man would of not saved up for a year,clearly you need the money for other things if you have to save for a whole year for a petty 1000-1500 worth of wheels that are worthless due to the re-sale value even 2 days after purchase.
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

Burqueno said:


> Its a shame what they done to that clean ass deuce this aint tonka land fellas old school rides look hella fucked up on dem big ass rims bro but to each his own it aint my fedia dumped into it.....


CADA QUIEN SU ESTILO QUE LES VALGA VERGA BOLASDE COCHONES


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CHINGON66 said:


> CADA QUIEN SU ESTILO QUE LES VALGA VERGA BOLASDE COCHONES


fuck donks end of topic,,,,and whoever dont like it que presente su hermana on the interwebs


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463002


love the vert monte carlos


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463002


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> What's a true lowrider?


A endangerd speceis.... the lowrider movement seams almoste lost or forgotten.... replaced by cheap china 13s maaco paint jobs and thug puppets with aditudes. long gone are the days of mutual respect and peace and unity.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463017


i always loved the aero coupe


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463003


Dam that truck is nice fuck

All them rides lookin good roble.a.nut rider wanna be og fagget

He knows he wanna roll.24 on his caddy but his am a og crap won't let him then his not a real g bwaaahhaa 

Fukin nut ridding fagget


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Its funny the lowlows todos solitos while ever one peeps the tuxes wifft the big rims


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463002


:tears: WHAT A WASTE


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Its funny the lowlows todos solitos _*while ever one peeps the tuxes wifft the big rims*_


so u doin it cause its da cool thing to do?:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

driveby = drew65


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

mrlowrider said:


> A endangerd speceis.... the lowrider movement seams almoste lost or forgotten.... replaced by cheap china 13s maaco paint jobs and thug puppets with aditudes.* long gone are the days of mutual respect and peace and unity*.


:h5:
Nowadays everybody think a lowrider gotta have full chrome undies..., 6k paint job and etc. back in the 90's people were juicing just about everything for the love of it.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> so u doin it cause its da cool thing to do?:drama:


I do it because.spokez on a 300 dnt go! 
:facepalm:


u lowride because u think it makes you look like a scary gangsta!


:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> :h5:
> Nowadays everybody think a lowrider gotta have full chrome undies..., 6k paint job and etc. back in the 90's people were juicing just about everything for the love of it.


 i agree with this englewood


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i agree with this englewood


I agree wifft this ******!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

drivebye said:


> I do it because.spokez on a 300 dnt go!
> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ...


uuuhhhh yyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaaaa thats why i do it :uh:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> uuuhhhh yyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaaaa thats why i do it :uh:


And u know this!

Dumb sucka


:drama:


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> :h5:
> Nowadays everybody think a lowrider gotta have full chrome undies..., 6k paint job and etc. back in the 90's people were juicing just about everything for the love of it.


 In the 70s we used to low ride to pick up chicks .our cars were built to be chick magnets thats it.


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463005


NICE:420:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463002


KILLIN EM


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

mrlowrider said:


> In the 70s we used to low ride to pick up chicks .our cars were built to be chick magnets thats it.


RUKILLO


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463006


:worship:


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

its only rediculous when the suspensions all chopped up and its basicly a monster truck. so if thats not the case then its all good with me.


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

tha 66 is tight as hell.damn


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

shits played out when soccer moms and business dads rollin on 24s,


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> shits played out when soccer moms and business dads rollin on 24s,


:roflmao:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

I lowride cuse I grew up in the 90s watching my big brother get ready for high school bumping kid frost, proper dos, mc blvd while creasing up his dickies and lacing his chuck taylors up with bunny ears. Because once a month he'd come come with the new issue of ORLIES LOWRIDER Mag and lowrider mag. And I would look at then when no one was home and JackOff like 3 or 4 times in less than an hour. 
And I bought a 63Ss impala as my first lowrider cuse kid frost had one on the cover of East side story album, and he used one on the east side roundevouse video. Also cuse when brown side came out with one on there cd cover. I hella bumped it out my big ass Sony Walkman, I didn't even have hair on my nutts yet and also cuse conejo came out with with his first cd posted next to a 63.

I rather roll in my old school Chevy sitting on rusty center gold 13's over a brand new escalade on 26.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> shits played out when soccer moms and business dads rollin on 24s,


Yea and driving a purse is what


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> shits played out when soccer moms and business dads rollin on 24s,


Girls don't drive lowriders?


The best lowriders/money put in them dnt belong to suit wearin men?
Wat a idiot u are I guess lowlows been played out longer than big rims then! Its sad to think about it a whole culture got beat by rims! That's all rims lmao that is a nutcraker if u ask me! No one cars about all the work and glitter no more bwaaaahhhaaaaa! All that down the shitter! Lowlows are built to please other men pretty gay if u ask me! That's my two cents bwaaahjhaaaaaa 

Lowriders tooken out by rims


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

drivebye said:


> Girls don't drive lowriders?
> 
> 
> The best lowriders/money put in them dnt belong to suit wearin men?
> ...


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

totally fuckin gay when you see big rims that are mostly stock now on some of the "higher" end suvs which are still junk to me.the suit wearing rich ass or fake ass punks mommy and daddy bought for them rollin around is weak as hell i laugh at that shit i would never own or drive anything over 89. rather have an old beat up chevy any day of the week...i think all the passion and hard work put into some of these lowriders on here are totally awesome anyone can throw some d's but fuck to put all your blood sweat and tears into an old tight as whip will always be sicker then an escalade sittin on 24s...i personally am not a "lowrider" myself but always enjoyed and appreciated what it takes to do all that crazy stuff to them nasty ass low lows i seen on here, beings im from pittsburgh i never see any lowriders. all i see is big rimmed pieces of shit that i cant stand...some look clean but in reality if i had to build a custom car since im personally into old muscle i would def go with a 64 on 13s any day of the week over a rediculously big ass uncomfortable ride on big ass rims....low n slow! just sayin....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

bigbadth1 said:


> totally fuckin gay when you see big rims that are mostly stock now on some of the "higher" end suvs which are still junk to me.the suit wearing rich ass or fake ass punks mommy and daddy bought for them rollin around is weak as hell i laugh at that shit i would never own or drive anything over 89. rather have an old beat up chevy any day of the week...i think all the passion and hard work put into some of these lowriders on here are totally awesome anyone can throw some d's but fuck to put all your blood sweat and tears into an old tight as whip will always be sicker then an escalade sittin on 24s...i personally am not a "lowrider" myself but always enjoyed and appreciated what it takes to do all that crazy stuff to them nasty ass low lows i seen on here, beings im from pittsburgh i never see any lowriders. all i see is big rimmed pieces of shit that i cant stand...some look clean but in reality if i had to build a custom car since im personally into old muscle i would def go with a 64 on 13s any day of the week over a rediculously big ass uncomfortable ride on big ass rims....low n slow! just sayin....


:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ss63panic said:


> I lowride cuse I grew up in the 90s watching my big brother get ready for high school bumping kid frost, proper dos, mc blvd while creasing up his dickies and lacing his chuck taylors up with bunny ears. Because once a month he'd come come with the new issue of ORLIES LOWRIDER Mag and lowrider mag. And I would look at then when no one was home and JackOff like 3 or 4 times in less than an hour.
> And I bought a 63Ss impala as my first lowrider cuse kid frost had one on the cover of East side story album, and he used one on the east side roundevouse video. Also cuse when brown side came out with one on there cd cover. I hella bumped it out my big ass Sony Walkman, I didn't even have hair on my nutts yet and also cuse conejo came out with with his first cd posted next to a 63.
> 
> I rather roll in my old school Chevy sitting on rusty center gold 13's over a brand new escalade on 26.



Cool story bro!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yea and driving a purse is what


lol and driving this is what


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

from what i can tell that car should be in texas...not sure if thats where the pic was taken.. 44s never seemed like too many people got into but def not with chammelion paint now if that was a caddy youd have to give them props....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

bigbadth1 said:


> from what i can tell that car should be in texas...not sure if thats where the pic was taken.. 44s never seemed like too many people got into but def not with chammelion paint now if that was a caddy youd have to give them props....


:uh: not wif those rims:burn: IF IT AINT A OLD SCHOOL/CLASSIC DONT TRY AND CUSTOMIZE IT in my opinion,MAYBE RIMS 18S- 20S,MAYBE 22S BUT DATS IT ON A NEWER BODYSTYLE CAR


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> lol and driving this is what
> View attachment 464272


That's ugly!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> lol and driving this is what
> View attachment 464272


firmejoe approved...


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

IMPALA863 said:


> :uh: not wif those rims:burn: IF IT AINT A OLD SCHOOL/CLASSIC DONT TRY AND CUSTOMIZE IT in my opinion,MAYBE RIMS 18S- 20S,MAYBE 22S BUT DATS IT ON A NEWER BODYSTYLE CAR


you got a good point,i dont no wat im thinkin...i personally hate new cars and will never own or drive one..89 and below for me.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

bigbadth1 said:


> you got a good point,i dont no wat im thinkin...i personally hate new cars and will never own or drive one..89 and below for me.


yea and i fuckin hate bentleys and rolls royce

i'd never buy one of them bitches, not cuz i cant afford it, cuz i hate them


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

I like both cars but funny thing is some fools do this to a stock car and think its fresh/hot


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Don Dueces said:


> I like both cars but funny thing is some fools do this to a stock car and think its fresh/hot




Not every one wants to do a full costum! :facepal
:

Ive seen plenty of old cars on 13's they think they show statis


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> yea and i fuckin hate bentleys and rolls roycei'd never buy one of them bitches, not cuz i cant afford it, cuz i hate them


" even if i could, i dont wanna cruise the hood in a mercedes benz,i'd rather cruise a six three convertible hoppin down the block withall my friends" - Lil Rob


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

drivebye said:


> Not every one wants to do a full costum! :facepal
> :
> 
> Ive seen plenty of old cars on 13's they think they show statis


you got a point its just that the standards seem low nowadays and half assing it is seen as being ok.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> " even if i could, i dont wanna cruise the hood in a mercedes benz,i'd rather cruise a six three convertible hoppin down the block withall my friends" - Lil Rob


lil rob is as wack as rollin a purse

im gettin one of these 1 day


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

If I had the money to burn on a Bentley or rolls Royce I'd ask the car sales man to point me in the direction of the nearest Lamborghini dealership.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lil rob is as wack as rollin a purseim gettin one of these 1 day


 just sayin bitch


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dem whitewall are clean


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> yea and i fuckin hate bentleys and rolls royce
> 
> i'd never buy one of them bitches, not cuz i cant afford it, cuz i hate them


Bwahahahahahaha :werd: i really think lambos dumb id never buy one


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> lol and driving this is what
> View attachment 464272


Shits fly whats your point capt'n


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> " even if i could, i dont wanna cruise the hood in a mercedes benz,i'd rather cruise a six three convertible hoppin down the block withall my friends" - Lil Rob


Because that's gangster right?

It makes u look like a real hood nikka tuff gangster type right?


Bwaaaaahaaaaa gtfo

:facepalm:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Don Dueces said:


> you got a point its just that the standards seem low nowadays and half assing it is seen as being ok.


Its the type of folks that blow shit out of porportion! 
I know all I got is rims and bumps! Am not like the rest that think that qualifies me to put my car in a show! Some folks are just idiots

I hate going to a shoe to see a stock lowrider?ot newer car on rims and they think its show quality gtfo with that that's y I dnt even bother with shows any more


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

drivebye said:


> Because that's gangster right?
> 
> It makes u look like a real hood nikka tuff gangster type right?
> 
> ...


Last time I checked a six-fo is gangsta 











:facepalm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THURS A BUNCH OF NO-CAR-HAVING-HATTERS IN HUR.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

drivebye said:


> Because that's gangster right?
> 
> It makes u look like a real hood nikka tuff gangster type right?
> 
> ...


Uh no.. its says why in the sentence,
Because id rather roll a vert impala hoppin down the block
Than roll a benz, no hidden meaning


----------



## El Boogie (May 10, 2012)

Mr Solorio said:


> Very true and well said, but a true lowrider will always be on 13x7s


Sorry brotha but Lowriders were rollin on14x7 back in the day!
Know your roots!!!!


----------



## Choochoo65 (Aug 22, 2011)

Chicano history created hydros n low n slow. In my hood only the hydros raised their cars up. I'm not clowning I'm just saying, lets keep it low n slow!


----------



## Choochoo65 (Aug 22, 2011)

White boys, I'm sorry!


----------



## Choochoo65 (Aug 22, 2011)

Chicano history created hydros n low n slow. In my hood only the white boys raised their cars up. I'm not clowning I'm just saying, lets keep it low n slow!


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> shits played out when soccer moms and business dads rollin on 24s,


Up here is Seattle, 24's are everywhere. 99% of them are Full-Size GM SUV's driven by soccer moms, and 300 Chryslers driven by "Ed Hardy" types.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 463012



 that's clean, any more pics


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

you fools gotta be more open minded


----------



## GET_LIKE_ME (Jul 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Choochoo65 said:


> *Chicano history created hydros* n low n slow. In my hood only the white boys raised their cars up. I'm not clowning I'm just saying, lets keep it low n slow!


you need to get your fact straight.


----------



## GET_LIKE_ME (Jul 2, 2012)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> No offense homie but this is a site for lowriders what do u expect. Lowriding started in Califas putting big rims on a classic wasn't a part of it. 20's an up is a southern thing Florida,Atlanta, Texas are places where its more common so when u put pictures of classics with 20's on it on a site with hard core people that have grown up in lowriding since they were kids that's what u get its lowriding. I pesonaly dont like 20's on a classic but u do what u want an keep rolling but don't call your self a lowrider cause its not


:thumbsup: this is a lowrider site ,dont like it gtfo with ur open minded bullshit


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


> you fools gotta be more open minded


those are some ugly ass rims ill rather stay close minded


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Don Dueces said:


> I like both cars but funny thing is some fools do this to a stock car and think its fresh/hot



:rofl: @ That shit 


Big Rims are ok, if they are on the newer cars. The Rims go along with that new style, so they don't look trashy or outta place on a newer car. But anything else outside of the appropriate era and it looks like shit. No hate, but it does, because those rims weren't made with those types of cars in mind. If you took Astro Supremes and put it on new cars it'd look like shit. I know everyone has they own taste, but some of the shit I've seen makes me wonder if they can even see jack shit.


I fucking saw a big rig truck with fucking spinners on it. vans that been hot rodded, vans with 100 spokes, so nothing really surprises me.


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

this is a lowrider site, so the question is in the right forum. Lowriders, hot rods, big wheel cars, nascar, 4x4s, tuners, etc. will always think theyre style is the best, but a real auto enthusiast, will always appreciate quality, detail, custom work, time and hard work one puts into their cars/trucks. Some Lowriders beleive all lowriders should be only on 13x7s not on 14s , and some big wheel owners beleive big wheels/ no lift, while others like big lifts/big wheels. Im here cus I love lowriders and always will, and 1 day I will own my dream car, a 1964 impala.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:drama:If it aint a 13 with 155/80's it aint shit.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you need to get your fact straight.


google,wikipedia has good info huh?


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

imo.... lowriding is a way of life, a culture. most people i know that are lowriders grew up in it, lowriding was all around so you grow a love and respect for the culture and the effort that is put into building these cars. its something thats either in your blood or its not, and for the ones thats its not....they move on to something else. ive been around the show scene for quite a long time and the shows that ive been to, the lowriders always have a certain respect for one another which makes it a good atmosphere. only two other types of enthusiasts share this respect from what ive seen, and that is the older guys with the classics and most of the minitruckers. alot of the guys with the big wheels dont share the same respects probably because they are newer to the scene? reckless? idk! to me, lowrider cars (built right) have a higher respect level than a lifted car. yeah there are some really clean,well built big wheel cars, but IMO, i dont really want to have to go out and buy a bigger set of wheels every couple years to keep up with the trend. ive had my 72 spoke 13's for many years, and intend to keep it that way! do what you do, i'm not hatin or imitatin!:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

down79 said:


> :drama:If it aint a 13 with 155/80's it aint shit.


bwahahahahaa if it aint a real working vert-top it aint shiiitt:rimshot:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IMO AS I READ THE TITLE IN QUESTION. I THINK IT'S NOT THAT LOWRIDERS ARE OFFENDED. IT'S JUST HOW THE BIG RIMMED STYLE IS BEING PLACED IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE AS WELL AS LOWRIDER SHOWS WHEN IT IS MEANT FOR LOWRIDERS AS TITLED. IT'S LIKE PUTTING LOWRIDERS IN A OFF ROAD 4X4 WEBSITE OR LOWRIDERS BEING IN A VW BUG SHOW. WETHER WE DIG THE BIG WHEEL THING OR NOT THERE'S A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING JUST NOT IN A FUNCTION, WEBSITE, OR MAGAZINE THAT DOES NOT REPRESENT THAT STYLE. uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

JROCK said:


> IMO AS I READ THE TITLE IN QUESTION. I THINK IT'S NOT THAT LOWRIDERS ARE OFFENDED. IT'S JUST HOW THE BIG RIMMED STYLE IS BEING PLACED IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE AS WELL AS LOWRIDER SHOWS WHEN IT IS MEANT FOR LOWRIDERS AS TITLED. IT'S LIKE PUTTING LOWRIDERS IN A OFF ROAD 4X4 WEBSITE OR LOWRIDERS BEING IN A VW BUG SHOW. WETHER WE DIG THE BIG WHEEL THING OR NOT THERE'S A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING JUST NOT IN A FUNCTION, WEBSITE, OR MAGAZINE THAT DOES NOT REPRESENT THAT STYLE. uffin:


you sound like big rims are trying to take over,theyre not, the magazines that you support are putting them in there just like this website supports them,the shows you go to also supports and have classes for them,if you dont like it then stop buying the magazines and stop going to shows otherwise your supporting the big wheel movement while complaining about it....go look at the wheel section on THIS site and youll see what it reads...go ahead ill wait and to be honest all the big rim cars in your area are garbage and i understand but at the same time i can careless because i know my city has heavyweights that have more than 150k and are driven daily believe it or not, so speaking in general is not fair to us south floridians until you see what a real big rimmed car looks like up close.....we set the trends and other states follow,some good but most bad as u see theyre still rockin lifts like its 2003 and think its cool....not my place to judge who does what,or who likes what...i do me and fuk wheover dont like it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> you sound like big rims are trying to take over,theyre not, the magazines that you support are putting them in there just like this website supports them,the shows you go to also supports and have classes for them,if you dont like it then stop buying the magazines and stop going to shows otherwise your supporting the big wheel movement while complaining about it....go look at the wheel section on THIS site and youll see what it reads...go ahead ill wait and to be honest all the big rim cars in your area are garbage and i understand but at the same time i can careless because i know my city has heavyweights that have more than 150k and are driven daily believe it or not, so speaking in general is not fair to us south floridians until you see what a real big rimmed car looks like up close.....we set the trends and other states follow,some good but most bad as u see theyre still rockin lifts like its 2003 and think its cool....not my place to judge who does what,or who likes what...i do me and fuk wheover dont like it


DIDN'T MEAN TO TOUCH A NERVE BRO. AND NO COMPLAINT COMING FROM ME. JUST AN OPINION. YOU GOT A POINT ON THE MAGAZINES, CAR SHOWS, OR WEBSITES THAT ALLOW OR SUPPORTS CERTAIN STYLES THAT DO NOT COINCIDE WITH THERE TITLE OR WHAT THEY CLAIM THEY REPRESENT IN REGARDS OF CARS IN THIS MATTER. AS FOR SETTING TRENDS AND OTHER STATES FOLLOW? :buttkick::ugh::nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> you sound like big rims are trying to take over,theyre not, the magazines that you support are putting them in there just like this website supports them,the shows you go to also supports and have classes for them,if you dont like it then stop buying the magazines and stop going to shows otherwise your supporting the big wheel movement while complaining about it....go look at the wheel section on THIS site and youll see what it reads...go ahead ill wait and to be honest _*all the big rim cars in your area are garbage and i understand *_but at the same time i can careless because i know my city has heavyweights that have _*more than 150k *_and are driven daily believe it or not, so speaking in general is not fair to us south floridians until you see what a real big rimmed car looks like up close....._*we set the trends and other states follow*_,some good but most bad as u see theyre still rockin lifts like its 2003 and think its cool....not my place to judge who does what,or who likes what...i do me and fuk wheover dont like it


150k :rofl::rofl::facepalm::facepalm:ugly ass fuck cars,TO EACH THER OWN,,iv been to mia nd south beach,nothin special as people make it seem,,,go ahead and respond with a ignorant comment,,and as for da trend comment STFU i as a floridian BORNED AND RAISED see donks as an embarrasement to fla,,,,not as bad ass texas with the swangers tho  btw how u know how donks are in his area if he dont even have his location posted  and if u do u and fuk whoever dont like it then why u airing that shit like sumeone cares,,if u do u,keep that shit to urself


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> 150k :rofl::rofl::facepalm::facepalm:ugly ass fuck cars,TO EACH *THER* OWN,,*iv* been to mia* nd* south beach,nothin special as people make it seem*,,*,go ahead and respond with a ignorant comment*,,*and as for da trend comment STFU i as a *floridian* *BORNED* AND RAISED see donks as an embarrasement to fla,*,,,*not as bad ass texas with the swangers tho  btw how u know how donks are in his area if he dont even have his location posted  and if u do u and fuk whoever dont like it then why* u* airing that shit like *sumeone* cares,,if u do u,keep that shit to urself


it shows:roflmao:


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

I dont know about everywhere else but donks in STL bring negative attention toward us


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Jack Bauer said:


> It doesn't matter what you like, dislike or hate. What matters is THIS IS LAYITLOW, your online source for LOWRIDERS. go talk about that big rim bullshit on another site.
> 
> Honestly crying about who hates big wheels on a lowrider site is about as fucking stupid as going to a 4x4 website and asking them how to lower a car.


TRUTH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

I gues I shud have spelled cheked wif google 1st huh


Lownslow302 said:


> it shows:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 509770
> I gues I shud have spelled cheked wif google 1st huh


dont knock google, i bet if you use google maps your fat ass might be able to figure out where your dick is


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> you sound like big rims are trying to take over,theyre not, the magazines that you support are putting them in there just like this website supports them,the shows you go to also supports and have classes for them,if you dont like it then stop buying the magazines and stop going to shows otherwise your supporting the big wheel movement while complaining about it....go look at the wheel section on THIS site and youll see what it reads...go ahead ill wait and to be honest all the big rim cars in your area are garbage and i understand but at the same time i can careless because i know my city has heavyweights that have more than 150k and are driven daily believe it or not, so speaking in general is not fair to us south floridians until you see what a real big rimmed car looks like up close.....we set the trends and other states follow,some good but most bad as u see theyre still rockin lifts like its 2003 and think its cool....not my place to judge who does what,or who likes what...i do me and fuk wheover dont like it


any pics of these so called "150k" daily drivers?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BigVics58 said:


> any pics of these so called "150k" daily drivers?


I WANNA SEE. :wow::nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> dont knock google, i bet if you use google maps your fat ass might be able to figure out where your dick is


Da only thing ull see take over da whole screen is gunna be da head :drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> Da only thing ull see take over da whole screen is gunna be da head :drama:


, have fun sitting down to piss :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> , have fun sitting down to piss :roflmao:


I cant even sit Down to take a shit without da head falling down and hitten da water :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BigVics58 said:


> any pics of these so called "150k" daily drivers?





JROCK said:


> I WANNA SEE. :wow::nicoderm:


x63 only way I see dat is gettin fucked by sumone Or sum shop,still even then how stupid is a guy to not know he gettin fuked,unless dey drivn lambos Or Ferraris,which I highly doubt


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> dont knock google, i bet if you use google maps your fat ass might be able to figure out where your dick is


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> 150k :rofl::rofl::facepalm::facepalm:ugly ass fuck cars,TO EACH THER OWN,,iv been to mia nd south beach,nothin special as people make it seem,,,go ahead and respond with a ignorant comment,,and as for da trend comment STFU i as a floridian BORNED AND RAISED see donks as an embarrasement to fla,,,,not as bad ass texas with the swangers tho  btw how u know how donks are in his area if he dont even have his location posted  and if u do u and fuk whoever dont like it then why u airing that shit like sumeone cares,,if u do u,keep that shit to urself


i doubt you were born and raised here,especially since your from polk county central fl area....ofcourse your gonna see shitty cars on big rims in your area cus you live in da sticks aka paisa-ville,now go to tampa bay st.petersburg and its a whole other world,but im sure you dont cross that bridge cus you know better...
and lmao at u saying youve been to south beach,***** aint shit in south beach but bitch ass tourists,bring your ass to da hood and see wasup ol'scary ass 
AND idk why you quoted me cus this isnt directed to you knee-high


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

heres one that you might have seen before...they offered him 180k and he said no thanks,im good build your own












*Performance:* 905 hp 632ci BBC; 4I80e transmission; FAST XFI 1,000 hp tall deck fuel injection system; 9-inch Ford rear end; 4.10 gears; JE pistons; Brodix 430 cfm heads; mild solid roller cam; March Performance serpentine setup
*Exterior:* Lexus Mercury Metallic; red pinstripe molding
*Interior:* Black “basketball print” suede with red double stitching; custom Classic Instruments gauges; brushed-aluminum dash kit; chrome convertible rack; custom black top, power windows and locks; 15-inch Billet Specialties steering wheel 
*Ice:* JVC head unit; “top secret” Kicker system
*Wheels/Tires:* 26-inch Forgiato Itos; 26×9 on 275/25/26 Pirelli tires (front); 26×10.5 on 295/25/26 Pirelli tires (rear)
*Suspension:* 4-Way digital air management system; 3/8-inch valves; 12-gallon tank; two Viair 480C Chrome compressors, Slam Specialties airbags with 1/2-inch lines


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

painted by roberts ...if your from florida no matter how far u live from miami,everyone knows roberts work since the 80s if u dont then your not a real car guy...


paint alone was close to 20k and each and every panel on the car has been proffesionally aligned aka ''GAPPED'' only hotrodders do that not one lowrider can u walk around and measure every single gap to perfection using the correct tool for measurement,not aligned by EYE 

that 632 fuel injected is over 20k without the goodies...do the math
interior by classic re-creation aka joey, nos parts,farbictaion on suspesnion,brakes,undercarriage another 50k
i havent talked about music,wheels,chrome bill,gauges and misc. little shit that adds up quick




another one that has 100k in it easily


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMDHf2YiTW0&feature=related

theres plenty more but i dont have pics/time


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> heres one that you might have seen before...they offered him 180k and he said no thanks,im good build your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

shits clean


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> painted by roberts ...if your from florida no matter how far u live from miami,everyone knows roberts work since the 80s if u dont then your not a real car guy...
> 
> 
> paint alone was close to 20k and each and every panel on the car has been proffesionally aligned aka ''GAPPED'' only hotrodders do that not one lowrider can u walk around and measure every single gap to perfection using the correct tool for measurement,not aligned by EYE
> ...


Both cars are nice, can't take nothing away from them. But I think the prices are a little exaggerated. Unless the east coast likes overpaying


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> heres one that you might have seen before...they offered him 180k and he said no thanks,im good build your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this one before, real clean


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Both cars are nice, can't take nothing away from them. But I think the prices are a little exaggerated. Unless the east coast likes overpaying


Chroming prices are beyond insane on the east coast compared to the west. It's confusing because you'd think because of tough environmental laws in Cali that chroming would be much higher there but a lot of times it's cheaper to send your parts all the way from here to Cali and back than to get it chromed in Tennesse for example. Vert 71-76 on the east are like rag 58-64 on west so it'll fetch top dollar for a solid project. The rims looks to be 8g by themself if I had to guess. The suspension work looks like 10k or more alone on that car too. Shit adds up real quick. I don't know if it cost to build but I'd guess it was damn near close.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> *Chroming prices are beyond insane on the east coast* compared to the west. It's confusing because you'd think because of tough environmental laws in Cali that chroming would be much higher there but a lot of times it's cheaper to send your parts all the way from here to Cali and back than to get it chromed in Tennesse for example.


x2


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2


Even worse are what the Canadians have to spend on chroming compared to the guys on the east and west coast. Then frame wraps, I think doctahouse on here said a standard complete frame wrap in Alberta Canada is like close to 16k there. I've heard if you hire a good reputable shop in NY area it's close to 10k compared to let's say 3-5k in Cali. Truth of the matter is, it cost more to build on the east coast, especially if you gotta find good rust free og parts out west and have them shipped along with the lack of a large car culture compared to Cali.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2


How would u know blownslow u don't even own a car and never have. You build model cars ****** what do u ship out ur model cars plastic
Bumpers to get chromed or what?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2


The only advice you can give on this site is what brand glue to use when ur building ur model cars otherwise everything else you say is bullshit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> The only advice you can give on this site is what brand glue to use when ur building ur model cars otherwise everything else you say is bullshit


following posts on LIL is a sure enough sign of someone who mad


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Even worse are what the Canadians have to spend on chroming compared to the guys on the east and west coast. Then frame wraps, I think doctahouse on here said a standard complete frame wrap in Alberta Canada is like close to 16k there. I've heard if you hire a good reputable shop in NY area it's close to 10k compared to let's say 3-5k in Cali. Truth of the matter is, it cost more to build on the east coast, especially if you gotta find good rust free og parts out west and have them shipped along with the lack of a large car culture compared to Cali.


its not bad in Chicago cheapest quote for a bumper is like 175, its parts and shipping that fucking kills you.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> its not bad in Chicago cheapest quote for a bumper is like 175, its parts and shipping that fucking kills you.


What bumper did u need chromed? U don't own a car yet ur on here talkin shit all the time like u have built all these cars when in reality ur a kid who has this one ugly lookin bike and some model cars you have glued together


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> What bumper did u need chromed? U don't own a car yet ur on here talkin shit all the time like u have built all these cars when in reality ur a kid who has this one ugly lookin bike and some model cars you have glued together


youre just mad cause you bought a car from a ****** that died of aids


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>


So next time u decide to talk shit or make smartass comments think to urself that u have NEVER owned a ride NEVER built a ride and know nothing about building one all uve built have been model cars so back in ur room and shut the fuck up and only speak when spoken to bitch


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> So next time u decide to talk shit or make smartass comments think to urself that u have NEVER owned a ride NEVER built a ride and know nothing about building one all uve built have been model cars so back in ur room and shut the fuck up and only speak when spoken to bitch


lol talking about building rides you bought a built ride from a person who got down on cock like freddy mercury on fridays at the shaw who later died of aids who bough a built ride from a mexican who built and fixed said ride.

bought not built right, from a rapper with no relation to lowriding whatsoever who went in hiding in ohio during the 90s


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> lol talking about building rides you bought a built ride from a person who got down on cock like freddy mercury on fridays at the shaw who later died of aids who bough a built ride from a mexican who built and fixed said ride.
> 
> bought not built right, from a rapper with no relation to lowriding whatsoever who went in hiding in ohio during the 90s


Your dumbass don't even make sense like I said tell ur mom to warm up some hot pockets for you and go back in your room and speak when spoken to bitch


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Your dumbass don't even make sense like I said tell ur mom to warm up some hot pockets for you and go back in your room and speak when spoken to bitch


it makes perfect sense you just cant compute it like white people do. 


you telling me what to do, offense but youre from bitchheights :roflmao:

go sniff the aids infested seats of your six fo and catch something other than feelings.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok these are really clean cars. Really really clean. I'll give them that, but 100k+ to build?

Why don't they outsource everything over to Cali? Even after transport theyd still be cutting that figure by almost half right?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Ok these are really clean cars. Really really clean. I'll give them that, but 100k+ to build?
> 
> Why don't they outsource everything over to Cali? Even after transport theyd still be cutting that figure by almost half right?


Maybe.., but an almost 1000 horse powered engine is gonna cost no matter where you're at in the country.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

littlerascle59 said:


> Even worse are what the Canadians have to spend on chroming compared to the guys on the east and west coast. Then frame wraps, I think doctahouse on here said a standard complete frame wrap in Alberta Canada is like close to 16k there. I've heard if you hire a good reputable shop in NY area it's close to 10k compared to let's say 3-5k in Cali. Truth of the matter is, it cost more to build on the east coast, especially if you gotta find good rust free og parts out west and have them shipped along with the lack of a large car culture compared to Cali.


i live in nc these days, and the prices here for chroming are WAY outrageous and most are way below standard too. as far as wraps go, there are Very few that even know what that is let alone people doing them. my wraps go for about 2500.00 with a provided frame. there are virtually no cars on 13's in my area besides me. mostly a bunch of ugly ass big wheel rides with shit like "winterfresh or trix" vinyled on the sides. :dunno:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> lol talking about building rides you bought a built ride from a person who got down on cock like freddy mercury on fridays at the shaw who later died of aids who bough a built ride from a mexican who built and fixed said ride.
> 
> bought not built right, from a rapper with no relation to lowriding whatsoever who went in hiding in ohio during the 90s


u should really do a little research before running your mouth about shit u obviously know nothing about bro. and clowning someones city or area isnt a real smart move either. pretty disrespectful!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lakewood213 said:


> u should really do a little research before running your mouth about shit u obviously know nothing about bro. and clowning someones city or area isnt a real smart move either. pretty disrespectful!


That blownslow is a kid there's no point in arguing with him he acts like he knows everything when in reality he don't know shit


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

westcoastlowrider said:


> That blownslow is a kid there's no point in arguing with him he acts like he knows everything when in reality he don't know shit


yeah it looks that way, just tryin to school the youngster a little. they should only speak when spoken too! :nono:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lakewood213 said:


> yeah it looks that way, just tryin to school the youngster a little. they should only speak when spoken too! :nono:


X2


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RdnLow63 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lakewood213 said:


> u should really do a little research before running your mouth about shit u obviously know nothing about bro. and* clowning someones city or area isnt a real smart move either. pretty disrespectful!*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


>


 OK. SO THIS IS 150,000.00 DAILY DRIVER LOOKS LIKE. WELL AT LEAST IT WAS QUALITY MADE BUT NO OFFENSE NOT WISELY SPENT. FOR EXAMPLE THE HIGH PERFORMANCE BIG BLOCK CHEVY ENGINE AND DRIVE TRAIN COULD HAVE BEEN MORE USEFUL IN A 67-75 CAMARO OR A 66-72 CHEVELLE/MALIBU ON THE QUARTER MILE DRAG STRIP. I'M NOT FAMILIAR WITH ROBERTS AUTO BODY IN FLORIDA BUT I DO RECOGNIZE GOOD BODY AND PAINT. AND THIS IS GOOD WORK. GOOD COLOR MATCHING CHOICE ON THE RIMS. BUT SINCE THIS IS A (LOWRIDER SITE). I CAN SEE ALL THAT INVESTMENT IN THE BODY AND PAINT WITH THE AIR BAGS SYSTEM BE BETTER SUITED AS WELL AS LOOKING SLEEKER IF IT WAS LAYING ON THE GROUND WITH SOME CHROME 14 INCH DAYTONS OR ZENITHS WITH 520 WHITE WALL TIRES. AS FOR 150,000 SPENT AND BEING OFFERED 180,000.00 FOR IT? NO OFFENSE BUT THAT'S GOT TO BE CUSTOMER THAT'S INTO THAT STYLE
OF BUILD BUT IT DOESN'T PROVE ANYTHING, JUSTIFY, OR ADDRESS THE TITLE QUESTION OF THE TOPIC.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> X2


Then why follow him in here an act like a child aswell? You both need to get a room :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Then why follow him in here an act like a child aswell? You both need to get a room :uh:


shit that fooo went snitching to everyone who would listen and theres physical evidence of it. hes basically pulling the same bitch moves Eazy E did


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Nope not me this is fuuny shit. You still don't say your Mexican are you embarrassed? This chino acts more Mexican than you.LOL I can't talk shit about this Guy he does what he wants and at the end of the day this is a lowrder website all he's showing is pride in lowriding. Just a little confussed just like you. Trying to be somebody else.


Real Mexicans and most Chicanos hate ignorant tall sock wearing, mickey mouse glove sporting, ****** SPM cholos like what this stupid ass chino represents.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

elcoshiloco said:


> Real Mexicans and most Chicanos hate ignorant tall sock wearing, mickey mouse glove sporting, ****** SPM cholos like what this stupid ass chino represents.


QFT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

This site is CALLED "LAYITLOW" not "LAYITHIGH"


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> shit that fooo went snitching to everyone who would listen and theres physical evidence of it. hes basically pulling the same bitch moves Eazy E did


Get on your hands and knees bitch and SPEAK WHEN SPOKEN TO YOU LITTLE BITCH


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Get on your hands and knees bitch and SPEAK WHEN SPOKEN TO YOU LITTLE BITCH


snitches shouldnt be running their mouths especially one that went crying to 10 mods


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Get on your hands and knees bitch and SPEAK WHEN SPOKEN TO YOU LITTLE BITCH


you should tell on him to the internet police, you know, snitch on him


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> snitches shouldnt be running their mouths especially one that went crying to 10 mods



:burn:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

bahahahhaaa


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

with that being said


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


>


:twak::barf::nosad: nononono :nono:shits ugly


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

JROCK said:


> IMO AS I READ THE TITLE IN QUESTION. I THINK IT'S NOT THAT LOWRIDERS ARE OFFENDED. IT'S JUST HOW THE BIG RIMMED STYLE IS BEING PLACED IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE AS WELL AS LOWRIDER SHOWS WHEN IT IS MEANT FOR LOWRIDERS AS TITLED. IT'S LIKE PUTTING LOWRIDERS IN A OFF ROAD 4X4 WEBSITE OR LOWRIDERS BEING IN A VW BUG SHOW. WETHER WE DIG THE BIG WHEEL THING OR NOT THERE'S A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING JUST NOT IN A FUNCTION, WEBSITE, OR MAGAZINE THAT DOES NOT REPRESENT THAT STYLE. uffin:


X2:yes:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> heres one that you might have seen before...they offered him 180k and he said no thanks,im good build your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:barf:trash :barf:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

down79 said:


> :drama:If it aint a 13 with 155/80's it aint shit.


XXXXXXXX222222222:yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> snitches shouldnt be running their mouths especially one that went crying to 10 mods



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: oooohhh shiiiiiit! This topic will be edited in no time


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

1,000 hp fools


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Don Dueces said:


> 1,000 hp fools


NOT IMPRESSIVE. JUST ONLY SHOWS YOU GOT MONEY TO BLOW. WASTE OF HORSE POWER ON A HIGH CLUMBSY SUSPENSION WITH A CAR THAT WEIGHS 2700 - 3000LBS ALONE. TRUE HOT RODDERS WILL HAVE THESE CARS KICKED OUT OF THE SHOW FOR INSULTING HIGH PERFORMANCE OF HOW IT'S REPRESENTED. AND REALLY MAKES NO SENSE IN TRYING TO EITHER PERSUADE OR IMPRESS PEOPLE ON A 
LOWRIDER SITE. :yessad::werd::facepalm::thumbsdown::loco::nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JROCK said:


> NOT IMPRESSIVE. JUST ONLY SHOWS YOU GOT MONEY TO BLOW. WASTE OF HORSE POWER ON A HIGH CLUMBSY SUSPENSION WITH A CAR THAT WEIGHS 2700 - 3000LBS ALONE. TRUE HOT RODDERS WILL HAVE THESE CARS KICKED OUT OF THE SHOW FOR INSULTING HIGH PERFORMANCE OF HOW IT'S REPRESENTED. AND REALLY MAKES NO SENSE IN TRYING TO EITHER PERSUADE OR IMPRESS PEOPLE ON A
> LOWRIDER SITE. :yessad::werd::facepalm::thumbsdown::loco::nicoderm:


 what makes you think the suspension isnt upgraded and i doubt that would get kicked out of a hot rod show theyd be impressed someone put money into something other than a camaro.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> what makes you think the suspension isnt upgraded and i doubt that would get kicked out of a hot rod show theyd be impressed someone put money into something other than a camaro.


NOT SAYING IT'S NOT UPGRADED. IT'S COMMON SINCE WHEN YOU EQUATE THE HEIGHT AND WEIGHT OF THE CAR. TRY PUTTING THESE CARS ON A SWALLOM TEST TRACK AND MAYBE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND. AND AS OR KICKING IT OUT. IT'S JUST A FIGURE OF SPEECH OF HOW IT WOULD BE RECIEVED IF THIS WAS SEEN IN HOT ROD SHOWS OF THIS BUILD. AND YES YOU CAN PUT IT AN ENGINE AN PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING AND IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE A CAMARO BUT WHAT'S THE SENSE ON PUTTING THAT MUCH PERFORMANCE THIS KIND OF BUILD ONBLOW IT UP ON A {LOWRIDER} WEBSITE? :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

JROCK said:


> NOT IMPRESSIVE. JUST ONLY SHOWS YOU GOT MONEY TO BLOW. WASTE OF HORSE POWER ON A HIGH CLUMBSY SUSPENSION WITH A CAR THAT WEIGHS 2700 - 3000LBS ALONE.* TRUE HOT RODDERS *WILL HAVE THESE CARS KICKED OUT OF THE SHOW FOR INSULTING HIGH PERFORMANCE OF HOW IT'S REPRESENTED. AND REALLY MAKES NO SENSE IN TRYING TO EITHER PERSUADE OR IMPRESS PEOPLE ON A
> LOWRIDER SITE. :yessad::werd::facepalm::thumbsdown::loco::nicoderm:


It's not a hot rod tho. Besides I'm sure if someone is dumping serious cash into their car no matter what car genre is gonna make sure they do the proper mods especially when dealing with a 1,000 hp engine. And to be quite frank, their was hot rod show here a while back where some guys pulled up in donks with 24 inches plus with all of their engines pushing over 700-800 hp and they got tons of respect from the 95% old conservative white men that were there. They didn't like the style per say but they could respect the craftsmanship that went into the rides. What pisses me off is lowriders are always complaining about other car genres being bias at a show but lowriders mainly are the main ones who are not willing to accept other car genres taste.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

JROCK said:


> NOT SAYING IT'S NOT UPGRADED. IT'S COMMON SINCE WHEN YOU EQUATE THE HEIGHT AND WEIGHT OF THE CAR. TRY PUTTING THESE CARS ON A SWALLOM TEST TRACK AND MAYBE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND. AND AS OR KICKING IT OUT. IT'S JUST A FIGURE OF SPEECH OF HOW IT WOULD BE RECIEVED IF THIS WAS SEEN IN HOT ROD SHOWS OF THIS BUILD. AND YES YOU CAN PUT IT AN ENGINE AN PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING AND IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE A CAMARO BUT WHAT'S THE SENSE ON PUTTING THAT MUCH PERFORMANCE THIS KIND OF BUILD ONBLOW IT UP ON A {LOWRIDER} WEBSITE? :nicoderm:


True it's a lowrider site BUT true riders know that the custom car world doesn't revolve around just one car genre. You can go to most shows around the country and see that if theirs a *hot rod *show then some lowriders will show up and vise versa. Donks aren't on Layitlow to take over and most who do post up donks on here like both styles.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> It's not a hot rod tho. Besides I'm sure if someone is dumping serious cash into their car no matter what car genre is gonna make sure they do the proper mods especially when dealing with a 1,000 hp engine. And to be quite frank, their was hot rod show here a while back where some guys pulled up in donks with 24 inches plus with all of their engines pushing over 700-800 hp and they got tons of respect from the 95% old conservative white men that were there. They didn't like the style per say but they could respect the craftsmanship that went into the rides. What pisses me off is lowriders are always complaining about other car genres being bias at a show but lowriders mainly are the main ones who are not willing to accept other car genres taste.


I AGREE WITH YOU. QUALITY BUILD IS RESPECTED NO DOUPT. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> True it's a lowrider site BUT true riders know that the custom car world doesn't revolve around just one car genre. You can go to most shows around the country and see that if theirs a *hot rod *show then some lowriders will show up and vise versa. Donks aren't on Layitlow to take over and most who do post up donks on here like both styles.


THAT IS ALSO A TRUE STATEMENT. I THINK BASED ON WHAT THE ORIGINAL QUESTION OF THIS TOPIC. LOWRIDERS OR (HARDCORE LOWRIDERS) JUST WANT TO SEE THE WEBSITE DEDICATED WHAT IT WAS STARTED FOR AT THE BEGINNING. A PURE LOWRIDER WEBSITE. THAT'S ALL. NOT ABOUT HATING THE STYLE PER SAY. JUST PURE LOWRIDERS AS IT WAS MEANT FROM THE START AS WELL AS DESCRIBES BY THE TITLE {LAYITLOW}.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JROCK said:


> NOT SAYING IT'S NOT UPGRADED. *IT'S COMMON SINCE WHEN YOU EQUATE THE HEIGHT AND WEIGHT OF THE CAR. TRY PUTTING THESE CARS ON A SWALLOM TEST TRACK AND MAYBE YOU WILL UNDERSTAND.* AND AS OR KICKING IT OUT. IT'S JUST A FIGURE OF SPEECH OF HOW IT WOULD BE RECIEVED IF THIS WAS SEEN IN HOT ROD SHOWS OF THIS BUILD. AND YES YOU CAN PUT IT AN ENGINE AN PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING AND IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE A CAMARO BUT WHAT'S THE SENSE ON PUTTING THAT MUCH PERFORMANCE THIS KIND OF BUILD ONBLOW IT UP ON A {LOWRIDER} WEBSITE? :nicoderm:


with that engine and stance i doubt its a slalom car ive driven slalom tracks before and out of 30 or so cars only a handful were barely pushing over 500. with some work it could be a road racer but wont do much considering that thing in weight alone is probably about 4klbs.

this is what theyre built for. its even faster on slicks


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> True it's a lowrider site BUT true riders know that the custom car world doesn't revolve around just one car genre. You can go to most shows around the country and see that if theirs a *hot rod *show then some lowriders will show up and vise versa. Donks aren't on Layitlow to take over and most who do post up donks on here like both styles.


QFT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> with that engine and stance i doubt its a slalom car ive driven slalom tracks before and out of 30 or so cars only a handful were barely pushing over 500. with some work it could be a road racer but wont do much considering that thing in weight alone is probably about 4klbs.
> 
> this is what theyre built for. its even faster on slicks


Damn that muthafucka killin'em on 6s too. I know of some guys that said he's embarrassed alotta dem good ole boys in the south east at the track. Damn that muhfuggah pullin.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Damn that muthafucka killin'em on 6s too. I know of some guys that said he's embarrassed alotta dem good ole boys in the south east at the track. Damn that muhfuggah pullin.


:yes:, i showed the video to a homie who races and he told me he doesnt even want to know how fast it is on slicks.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Donks drag most of the time anyway


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> with that engine and stance i doubt its a slalom car ive driven slalom tracks before and out of 30 or so cars only a handful were barely pushing over 500. with some work it could be a road racer but wont do much considering that thing in weight alone is probably about 4klbs.
> 
> this is what theyre built for. its even faster on slicks


Fools even faster with slicks 


AnVsu_0hIoY [/youtube[[[[[d


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre just mad cause you bought a car from a ****** that died of aids


clearly ur lil bitch ass is hating on eazy e,but yet u still talking shit about a guy who actually has a reason to be pissed at ur immature dumass,get back to off topic where idiots like u belong,idk why the fuck u ******* are doing in this site


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HotCheetohs said:


> clearly ur lil bitch ass is hating on eazy e,but yet u still talking shit about a guy who actually has a reason to be pissed at ur immature dumass,get back to off topic where idiots like u belong,idk why the fuck u ******* are doing in this site


how about you post under your real account instead of trolling the site


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> how about you post under your real account instead of trolling the site


Get the fuck outta here u contribute absolutely NOTHING to this site


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> how about you post under your real account instead of trolling the site


lmfao ive been in this site less than a month moron ,and damn u were quik to answer u little keybord tough guy hahaha ,i can tell ur retarded ass has no life ,it too me less than a month on this site to tell wich are the offtopic dumasses,fucking up the new thresda started with their dumass comment,maybe what u should do is get a car or a girl to keep u busy little kid .


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> with that engine and stance i doubt its a slalom car* ive driven slalom tracks before* and out of 30 or so cars only a handful were barely pushing over 500. with some work it could be a road racer but wont do much considering that thing in weight alone is probably about 4klbs.
> 
> this is what theyre built for. its even faster on slicks


Post a picture of you doing so. We'll wait....................


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> with that being said


Imagine strolling down the shaw in this trey........cut your finger on the sterring wheel, first thought "Im FUKD :wow:"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HotCheetohs said:


> lmfao ive been in this site less than a month moron ,and damn u were quik to answer u little keybord tough guy hahaha ,i can tell ur retarded ass has no life ,it too me less than a month on this site to tell wich are the offtopic dumasses,fucking up the new thresda started with their dumass comment,maybe what u should do is get a car or a girl to keep u busy little kid .


yeah so far youve only proved youre a cheerleader and assistant snitch


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

EBAY said:


> Post a picture of you doing so. We'll wait....................


We will be waiting for a very long time


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Imagine strolling down the shaw in this trey........cut your finger on the sterring wheel, first thought "Im FUKD :wow:"


 im pretty sure there are hazmat laws concerning vehicles containing biologically dangerous content


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I AINT OFFENDED ON STAGECOACH LOOKING CARS....WHO CARES....BUT I THINK THERES A WEBSITE FOR U GUYS..GOOGLE IT....THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE..PERIOD..:roflmao:


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah so far youve only proved youre a cheerleader and assistant snitch


sure buddy,u just keep on hating ,it doesnt change the fact that u an idiot ,so keep on doin what u do kid,have better thing to do than to argue with an immature ,and brainless ******,byebye


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HotCheetohs said:


> sure buddy,u just keep on hating ,it doesnt change the fact that u an idiot ,so keep on doin what u do kid,have better thing to do than to argue with an immature ,and brainless ******,byebye


right look at the topic and see who started the hating first


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i doubt you were born and raised here,especially since your from polk county central fl area....ofcourse your gonna see shitty cars on big rims in your area cus you live in da sticks aka paisa-ville,now go to tampa bay st.petersburg and its a whole other world,but im sure you dont cross that bridge cus you know better...
> and lmao at u saying youve been to south beach,***** aint shit in south beach but bitch ass tourists,bring your ass to da hood and see wasup ol'scary ass
> AND idk why you quoted me cus this isnt directed to you knee-high


Lmao born n raised homie,,,,like I said I been to MIA and SOUTH BEACH,, aint nuttin new,,iv even been to carshows over there,,,,I bet u aint even from FLA I bet u dat Type dat says its not about were u from its were u at,,, nd aint nuttin new in tampa Or st pete,,,I been romed thru there,got sum homies there to,,,o nd also im roming Houston also,,wat u gunna say mia bigger than Houston? And id rather live in paisa town dan to live with loud mouf peurto ricans,cubans,and haitians.....O and besides if u look at a FLA MAP polk county alil BIGGER dan dade county :drama: o nd ima ole scary ass,post a pic up of urself , mines been posted before :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> right look at the topic and see who started the hating first


Exactly da donk lovers BUTTHURT cause lowriders dont like them,,,their like bitchs. "why dont u like me" Lmfao


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Would it make lowriders happy if donk riders put 13's on their care every once and awhile?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> Would it make lowriders happy if donk riders put 13's on their care every once and awhile?


Would it make donk riders happy if we like dem :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> im pretty sure there are hazmat laws concerning vehicles containing biologically dangerous content


Please google for us again


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

impala863 is too emotionally invested in disliking "donks"...he secretly has some staggered 24" forgi's, he bolts up in his garage every wkend and sleeps in it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> impala863 is too emotionally invested in disliking "donks"...he secretly has some staggered 24" forgi's, he bolts up in his garage every wkend and sleeps in it


yes. yes i do.:ugh::uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

To sum up the last 50 pgs...

Put smaller than factory rims on ur car = Fully customized, built not bought, valuble, quality, detail oriented, passionate, traditional ryder

Put larger than factory rims on ur car = Cookie cutter, fad, unsafe, ruining classics, ghetto, non hands on, banwagon wannabe


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> To sum up the last 50 pgs...
> 
> Put smaller than factory rims on ur car = Fully customized, built not bought, valuble, quality, detail oriented, passionate, traditional ryder
> 
> Put larger than factory rims on ur car = Cookie cutter, fad, unsafe, ruining classics, ghetto, non hands on, banwagon wannabe= 150K CAR


fixed


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> accounts will be banned :around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you no stranger to a ban :burn:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :burn:


} yeah....


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Faggotry very much, from those who worry what others drive, yes there is.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> accounts will be banned :around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes that fucking dude:roflmao: a snitch and a bitch


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

The only thing using the number "24" that is worth a damn, is my old tv show....24.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 523413


yea that looks badass fuck :ugh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 523413


:rofl::bowrofl::barf::sprint:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

now that, HAS to be a joke.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 523413


NO JOKE. NO PHOTO SHOP. :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

all about them 24's


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


HA! Your ****** dick is gonna get chopped of like that!


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Wheels that are to big are ridiculous looking I agree but wheels that are to small are just as stupid.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Just get right in the middle with 17's


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> HA! Your ****** dick is gonna get chopped of like that!


Wi-Fi White Supremacy! BWAHAHAHAHAHA Internet Racism cracks me up :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

asasyn said:


> Wheels that are to big are ridiculous looking I agree but wheels that are to small are just as stupid.


NO DISRESPECT ASASYN BUT THAT'S THE ROOT OF THE LOWRIDER BUILD. AND IF IT'S STUPID TO YOU WHY ARE YOU DWELLING IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE WHERE A LOT OF (SMALL WHEELS) ARE AT? :nicoderm::werd:uffin:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

JROCK said:


> NO DISRESPECT ASASYN BUT THAT'S THE ROOT OF THE LOWRIDER BUILD. AND IF IT'S STUPID TO YOU WHY ARE YOU DWELLING IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE WHERE A LOT OF (SMALL WHEELS) ARE AT? :nicoderm::werd:uffin:


:roflmao:this ****** gotta go to Donks.com with his mierda :yes:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

asasyn said:


> Wheels that are to big are ridiculous looking I agree but wheels that are to small are just as stupid.


here you go I found a web sight you can go to:thumbsup:http://modifiedcarforums.com/forums/members-rides/3126-minitruck.html


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

mister smiley said:


> here you go I found a web sight you can go to:thumbsup:http://modifiedcarforums.com/forums/members-rides/3126-minitruck.html


:werd: ... if thats your opinion then go join that site! this is a LOWRIDER site. there will always be rides with small wheels, and may not lay frame. since you like to down these things>>>>>GTFO!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

asasyn said:


> Wheels that are to big are ridiculous looking I agree but wheels that are to small are just as stupid.


:shocked::no::uh::thumbsdown::loco::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> :roflmao:this ****** gotta go to Donks.com with his mierda :yes:


:yes::nicoderm:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Those 20'" wheels on the front too?




Don Dueces said:


> This car was on overhaulin' a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

d'oz open mayne


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

jerry62 said:


> Those 20'" wheels on the front too?


That car looks ok but shit like this is fukin retarded looking. I'll stick wit my 13's


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

^^^^^ X13

This is NOT the site for the big rimmers......


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

barrera719 said:


> That car looks ok but shit like this is fukin retarded looking. I'll stick wit my 13's


:uh::nicoderm:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Why did you bump this?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

He must like big dicks cough ugh hum! I mean rims


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay: that was 30 minutes of my life that I will never get back! (FUCK IT) SINCE i AM HEAR? I DONT LIKE CUSTOM INTERIORS,
MOLDED FIBERGLASS'D DASH BOARDS, or FIBERGLASS'D TRUNKS WITH 50 MILLION SPEAKERS ALL OVER THE PLACE EITHER..
MOST OF THEM SOUND LIKE SHIT.. But my 2 cents aint going to stop nothing... that's life!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Okay: that was 30 minutes of my life that I will never get back! (FUCK IT) SINCE i AM HEAR? I DONT LIKE CUSTOM INTERIORS,
> MOLDED FIBERGLASS'D DASH BOARDS, or FIBERGLASS'D TRUNKS WITH 50 MILLION SPEAKERS ALL OVER THE PLACE EITHER..
> MOST OF THEM SOUND LIKE SHIT.. But my 2 cents aint going to stop nothing... that's
> 
> ...


I like all that shit


----------



## tnum1 (Jul 21, 2013)

big wheels are gay............ http://youtu.be/Jp7VbjybZIA


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Dippn hittin switches on 13s!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I like all that shit







HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 




THERE'S A BLACK 68 VERT ON YOUTUBE WITH A BBC ON 22'S THAT IS NICE AS FUCK... BUT THIS ONE IS SOMETHING THAT MOST OF US WISH WE HAD TO THE MONEY THAT WENT INTO THIS CAR? SO WE COULD PUT IT TO BETTER USE..


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Never owned big rims and never will.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I cant hate on this topic I ride 13s but the car I drive they consider them donk in florida so they added me to the group 71-76 impala caprices are considered donks


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Biggest wheels I ever rocked are 17's because they came stock on my SS 06 chevrolet as the daily. I ain't trippin on these big wheel dudes but we need them around so when a rider rolls through they can appreciate what a clean rider is. In other words, thanks big wheel dudes for showing off your garbage :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> I cant hate on this topic I ride 13s but the car I drive they consider them donk in MIAMI so they added me to the group 71-76 impala caprices are considered donks


FIXT, US REAL FLAWDRIANS DON'T CLAIM THEM HOLMES :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: THIS GUY


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> FIXT, US REAL FLAWDRIANS DON'T CLAIM THEM HOLMES :drama:


:inout:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## Vinny65 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a lowrider first but I like the big wheels on trucks. My show truck
Is sitting on 24's but as u can see it has a oldschool flavor
To it.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Vinny65 said:


> I am a lowrider first but I like the big wheels on trucks. My show truck
> Is sitting on 24's but as u can see it has a oldschool flavor
> To it.


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOTHING WRONG WITH BIG RIMS. IT'S HOW IT'S APPLIED. :nicoderm:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

JROCK said:


> NOTHING WRONG WITH BIG RIMS. IT'S HOW IT'S APPLIED. :nicoderm:


^^this^^


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm a low rider to the death of me I have a 77 Cadillac coupe an 2 1964 Chevy impala's cut been in the low low game 4 years but i also have a Lexus LS 430 on 22's I don't h8 the *BIG WHEEL *game IT'S REALLY ALL ABOUT WHAT YOU WANT 13's are my way of life though any rims taller than 22's on cars :twak: take that cuz i dont like how they put the lift on them and make the car sit up high i feel the car looks better when it sits down on the rim verses sitting
up


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MrMrFootball82 said:


> I'm a low rider to the death of me I have a 77 Cadillac coupe an 2 1964 Chevy impala's cut been in the low low game 4 years but i also have a Lexus LS 430 on 22's I don't h8 the *BIG WHEEL *game IT'S REALLY ALL ABOUT WHAT YOU WANT 13's are my way of life though any rims taller than 22's on cars :twak: take that cuz i dont like how they put the lift on them and make the car sit up high i feel the car looks better when it sits down on the rim verses sitting
> up


:thumbsup:


----------



## reddnis81 (Jul 2, 2011)

i aint no hatter at all i roll the big wheels to lowrider to tha bone only difference i see in my parkin lot is let me see 1, 2, 3, 5, and counting lowriders on daytons i see chinas too aint gonna front rims kleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean even in tha rain but my denali on big wheels dirty then a mutha fukka i treat em like stokks


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:inout:


----------

